# Details 951?



## steveDH (12. September 2009)

Hallo!

Ich bin gerade am Überlegen mir ein 951 zu kaufen, nachdem ich mein M3 verkauft habe.

Könnt ihr mir bitte (falls ihr eines besitzt oder schon mal damit gefahren seid) nähere Infos zu Fahrverhalten, Geometrie, Größen, Vergleich mit anderen DH bikes, Gewicht,.....geben.

Danke an alle!
Liebe Grüße!


----------



## alex-66 (14. September 2009)

daran wäre ich auch interessiert, will vielleicht vom demo 7 zum 951 wechseln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cliomare (14. September 2009)

Ich schließ mich mal an:

Fahre derzeit ein RM Switch und hätt gern noch ein zweites, etwas fetteres Bike mit DC Gabel, das auch nicht mehr uphill tauglich sein muss.
Das Intense würd mir von der Optik sehr zusagen. Allerdings such ich weniger ein reines DH race Bike, das zwar super gerade aus läuft aber nicht um die Kurve geht sondern mehr etwas in Richtung verspieltes, wendiges Bike, auf dem man auch bei verblockten, technischen Abfahrten noch halbwegs Spass hat und das gut zum Springen geht. Natürlich darfs mehr Richtung DH gehen als es das Switch tut!

In welche Richtung geht das Intense 951 und wie kann man es durch den Aufbau beeinflussen? Macht evtl. ein Aufbau mit SC Gabel Sinn?

Und wie schauts preislich aus? Was muß ich für einen leichten, eher hochwertigen Aufbau hinlegen (allso X9 Niveau, Boxxer Team oder FOX, DHX 5.0 oder Double Barrel...)?
Nachdem ich keinen lokalen Händler hab, hätte ich auch kein Problem damit in England oder sonstwo zu bestellen bzw. eine Abholung dort zu organisieren.

Grüße!


----------



## neikless (14. September 2009)

cliomare schrieb:


> Fahre derzeit ein RM Switch und hätt gern noch ein zweites, *etwas fetteres Bike mit DC Gabel*, das auch nicht mehr uphill tauglich sein muss.
> 
> In welche Richtung geht das Intense 951 und wie kann man es durch den Aufbau beeinflussen? *Macht evtl. ein Aufbau mit SC Gabel Sinn?*
> !



  ja ich denke da wirst du mit 951 oder dem UZZI was für dich finden.


----------



## bachmayeah (15. September 2009)

oder das neue ss


----------



## 78flippp (18. September 2009)

england???? alle Rahmen die über CRC gehen werden sicher nicht vom deutschen Importeur bearbeitet. was willst du machen wenns mal ein problem gibt???? da ist´s doch sicher nicht so schlecht einen deutschen ansprechpartner zu haben. wann kommt eigentlich das neue SS auf den markt? denke das könnte ein richtig geiles rad für die deutschen strecken werden oder auch für megavalance.


----------



## alex-66 (20. September 2009)

Wie lange habt ihr auf eure 951 warten müssen, bis ihr sie endlich in den händen hattet ???
Will mir demnächst eins bestellen. hat irgendjemand die teamlackierung (grün), würde mal gern sehen wie die aussieht, da auf der homepage von intense das bild nicht so groß ist.

Danke


----------



## alex-66 (28. September 2009)

Da keiner antwortet, muss ich meine Frage halt im Selbstversuch beantworten, habe mir letzte Woche eins beim Händler bestellt, Isch freu mir soooo, dat wird ein Fest


----------



## Crak (29. September 2009)

im fotoalbum ist ein bild von dem teamgreen und bei www.fanatikbike.com ist ein aufbau in green. Ich habe meins schon lange und musste nicht lange warten (USA)


----------



## adamkg (29. September 2009)

Meins wurde schon Mitte Juni bestellt, und seitdem ist es noch immer nicht angekommen, obwohl sie  immer "nur noch eine Woche, oder zwei" versprechen. Ich hab's satt mit dem Warten.


----------



## iRider (30. September 2009)

adamkg schrieb:


> Meins wurde schon Mitte Juni bestellt, und seitdem ist es noch immer nicht angekommen, obwohl sie  immer "nur noch eine Woche, oder zwei" versprechen. Ich hab's satt mit dem Warten.



Wenn Shocker keine mehr hat dann können die und der Händler auch nix machen. Soweit ich gehört habe hat Intense gerade eine Warteliste von über 300 951 Rahmen, angeblich noch mehr Tracer. Aber sie haben einen neuen Schweisser geheuert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haha (30. September 2009)

iRider schrieb:


> Wenn Shocker keine mehr hat dann können die und der Händler auch nix machen. Soweit ich gehört habe hat Intense gerade eine Warteliste von über 300 951 Rahmen, angeblich noch mehr Tracer. Aber sie haben einen neuen Schweisser geheuert.



hoffentlich verrichtet der gute arbeit..


----------



## Hunter-dirt (30. September 2009)

iRider schrieb:


> Soweit ich gehört habe hat Intense gerade eine Warteliste von über 300 951 Rahmen, angeblich noch mehr Tracer.



......


----------



## DidNotFinish (30. September 2009)

hm dann geht ein Plan ja gerade verloren.

naja dann vllt. eher für 2011 ein 951


----------



## alex-66 (30. September 2009)

was für 951 hast du bestellt, wenn es nicht der FRO ist kannste lange warten, da diese laut shocker nicht gebaut werden, in den usa wollen alle nur die racing only variante.


----------



## adamkg (30. September 2009)

Ich habs FRO bestellt und in Juni haben sie gesagt, dass es Anfag Juli schon ankommen kann. Nicht das Warten ist das Problem, sondern die leeren Versprechungen. 

Im Mai habe ich meinen vorigen  Rahmen verkauft, gleich danach haben wir bestellt (2 Stü.) in der Hoffnung auf Juli. Seitdem habe ich die ganzen Meisterschafften und Serien verpasst, und jetzt ist schon allmälich die eigentliche Saison mit dem guten Wetter  vorbei.


----------



## alex-66 (30. September 2009)

das klingt ja mal richtig sch... habe auch mein jetztiges bike verkauft, weil ich mir das 951 komplett neu aufbauen will, mein händler hat gesagt nach auskunft von schocker dist. soll es 4 wochen dauern, na ich bin ja mal gespannt. ich wollte dieses jahr eigentlich noch fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (30. September 2009)

meins kommt in ca. 2 wochen olé


----------



## alex-66 (30. September 2009)

wann haste bestellt ??? und wer kann dir die konkrete aussage geben ???


----------



## bachmayeah (30. September 2009)

alex-66 schrieb:


> wann haste bestellt ??? und wer kann dir die konkrete aussage geben ???



bestellt schon länger, allerdings wirds n bissi was anderes, daher dauerte es länger. aussage kommt direkt vom händler (kein deutscher händler).


----------



## DidNotFinish (30. September 2009)

ein M6-51?


----------



## iRider (30. September 2009)

adamkg schrieb:


> Ich habs FRO bestellt und in Juni haben sie gesagt, dass es Anfag Juli schon ankommen kann. Nicht das Warten ist das Problem, sondern die leeren Versprechungen.
> 
> Im Mai habe ich meinen vorigen  Rahmen verkauft, gleich danach haben wir bestellt (2 Stü.) in der Hoffnung auf Juli. Seitdem habe ich die ganzen Meisterschafften und Serien verpasst, und jetzt ist schon allmälich die eigentliche Saison mit dem guten Wetter  vorbei.



Wer verkauft schon sein altes Bike wenn man noch kein neues hat???? Sorry, selber Schuld! Wann bitte hat den schon irgendeine Bikefirma Liefertermine eingehalten?

BTW: 300 Rahmen sind normal 1-2 Produktionsläufe, also sollten innerhalb 1-1 1/2 Monaten alle bestellten Rahmen produziert sein.


----------



## DidNotFinish (30. September 2009)

ich kenne da eine firma die liefertermine bisher immer eingehalten hat.


----------



## Crak (1. Oktober 2009)

@bachmayeah: ich wette in worksblue


----------



## neikless (1. Oktober 2009)

bei hibike.de bzw im shop in Kronberg steht so ein "grünes Monster" 
Ist vermutlich aber ein Test Bike , muss sagen live kommt die Farbe richtig richtig gut !


----------



## Hunter-dirt (1. Oktober 2009)

und dieses grüne Monster werde ich demnächst probesitzen


----------



## Hunter-dirt (1. Oktober 2009)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (1. Oktober 2009)

Crak schrieb:


> @bachmayeah: ich wette in worksblue



exactly


----------



## Crak (1. Oktober 2009)

dann habe ich ja alles richtig gemacht, dass ich raw genommen habe


----------



## bachmayeah (1. Oktober 2009)

Crak schrieb:


> dann habe ich ja alles richtig gemacht, dass ich raw genommen habe



kommt drauf an


----------



## Hunter-dirt (1. Oktober 2009)

könnte mich auch nicht zwischen blau und raw entscheiden 
Bei raw kann man halt mehr varieren als wie bei blau, da muss man doch dann auch blaue Parts verwenden.


----------



## bachmayeah (1. Oktober 2009)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> könnte mich auch nicht zwischen blau und raw entscheiden
> Bei raw kann man halt mehr varieren als wie bei blau, da muss man doch dann auch blaue Parts verwenden.



1. blau ist nicht works blue
2. blaue parts kommen iwie garnicht dran und dennoch geh ich davon aus, dass es (zumindest mir) gefallen wird  du machst ja an ein gelbes rad auch nicht nur gelbe teile..


----------



## Hunter-dirt (1. Oktober 2009)

ohhh sorry "works" blue 
bei meinem Rahmen bin ich von der Schriftfarbe ausgegangen, dases nur Akzente sind. Ja das alles blau sein muss, wollt ich nicht damit sagen.


----------



## bachmayeah (1. Oktober 2009)

dann musst du dich auch so ausdrücken, dass dummies wie ich es auch verstehen, ohne eine Hilfslektüre benutzen zu müssen


----------



## Crak (1. Oktober 2009)

worksblue ist ne richtig geile farbe. Ich habe jedoch raw genommen da es mir min. genausogut gefällt. Und ich bei Klamotten super variieren kann und mit den schwarzen und silbernen parts gefällt es mir super (hätte aber genauso gut die gleichen farben an ein worksblue machen können). Beides meine Favoriten!


----------



## bachmayeah (1. Oktober 2009)

joah raw ist nat. am einfachsten...wird schon passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klemmi (2. Oktober 2009)

Sehe ich das richtig, dass du im Moment gar kein Rad hast?


----------



## Christiaan (2. Oktober 2009)

klemmi schrieb:


> sehe ich das richtig, dass du im moment gar kein rad hast?



gewinner!!!!!:d


----------



## bachmayeah (2. Oktober 2009)

klemmi schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig, dass du im Moment gar kein Rad hast?



exakt.. aber nur noch ne woche sofern alles glatt geht...


----------



## iRider (2. Oktober 2009)

klemmi schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig, dass du im Moment gar kein Rad hast?



Er ist sozusagen ra(t/d)los!


----------



## bachmayeah (2. Oktober 2009)

radlos in saddle quasi das pendant zu sleepless in seattle... man war der flach..
heut geht alles zur "post".
ab nächster woche sollte es ein ende mit den quahlen haben...


----------



## Sayn (4. Oktober 2009)

First of all, I'm from Belgium so forgive me that I speek English but my German is really bad. I ordered my frame last week (monday) and it will be here tomorrow or the day after tomorrow. I had a good deal with a friend of mine so I don't really know how he got his hands on a frame so fast. I have a question though about the 951. What kind of rear axle (hinter steckasche) do you need that fits the frame? My frame has the 150mm dropouts... I hope anyone can help me out.

Cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (4. Oktober 2009)

12X150 mm


----------



## Intrud0r (4. Oktober 2009)

Hätte mal Fragen und hoffe mir kann jemand helfen. 

1.) Schon jemand das 951 im Vergleich zum alten Uzzi VPX gefahren, da würden mich Erfahrungen besonders interessieren.

2.) Um welchen Preis bekommt man das Ding in Deutschland? Hat schon jemand bei CRC bestellt - da scheint der Preis ja ok zu sein und Probleme mit der Garantie sollte es ja auch nicht geben.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (4. Oktober 2009)

liefert denn CRC auch Intense nach Deutschland? Ich mein da war doch irgentwas...


----------



## klemmi (4. Oktober 2009)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> radlos in saddle quasi das pendant zu sleepless in seattle... man war der flach..
> heut geht alles zur "post".
> ab nächster woche sollte es ein ende mit den quahlen haben...



So ne Pause wäre nichts für mich, hatte ich einmal und hoffentlich nie wieder


----------



## Intrud0r (4. Oktober 2009)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> liefert denn CRC auch Intense nach Deutschland? Ich mein da war doch irgentwas...



Keine Ahnung aber warum nicht ist doch EU wäre ja etwas seltsam wenn nicht...


----------



## bachmayeah (4. Oktober 2009)

Intrud0r schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung aber warum nicht ist doch EU wäre ja etwas seltsam wenn nicht...



afaik darf crc NICHT nach außerhalb von UK liefern, zumindest kein N-Tense.



klemmi schrieb:


> So ne Pause wäre nichts für mich, hatte ich einmal und hoffentlich nie wieder



die freundin hat sich gefreut...und die schulungen sind vorangekommen. hat alles seine vor- und nachteile


----------



## Intrud0r (5. Oktober 2009)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> afaik darf crc NICHT nach außerhalb von UK liefern, zumindest kein N-Tense.



Eigentlich eine Frechheit wenn mans genau nimmt.
Was kostet denn der Rahmen so in Deutschland?


----------



## deimudder (5. Oktober 2009)

mit ein paar Connections fast den Preis von CRC... Such dir nen Händler, der selber Bock hat auf das Radl und evtl. paar Leute die auch den Rahmen wollen und BÄÄM annehmbare Preise


----------



## cliomare (5. Oktober 2009)

was auf jeden fall gehen sollte, wäre eine abholung mittels spedition zu organisieren. So hat das letzten winter bei den demos wohl auch geklappt. 
Mich würd mal interessieren ob so ein generelles exportverbot überhaupt legal ist. Kann mir nur schwer vorstelen dass das mit dem recht auf freien warenverkehr in der eu zusammenpasst. Vileicht mal bei einer verbraucherschutzorganisation oder der eu komission nachfragen...

Noch mal zum 951: kann denn niemand hier die charakteristik beschreiben? Reines dh-gerät oder noch ein wendiger freerider? Auch für verblockte trails mit spitzkehren zu gebrauchen oder nur für weite, schnelle dh-strecken? Und wie lässt es sich springen?
ein paar erfahrungsberichte würden mich sehr interessieren.
Grüße!


----------



## deimudder (5. Oktober 2009)

Konnte es bisher nur auf unserer legalen Dirtstrecke testen. Bin es dort auf der "Bigbike" line gefahren. Bei 174 cm und nem M Rahmen ist es eher ne DH Waffe (FRO). Springt sich sehr ausgewogen. Ist aber bei der größe auch noch spielerisch zu bewegen. Auf geradeaus fliegen hat man direkt keinen Bock. Ist eher en DH bike. In S würde das ding noch quirliger sein. Bin mal en M6 gefahren. 951 kam mir schon leichtfüssiger vor. Aber genaures kann ich dir hoffentlich in 2-3 Wochen sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DidNotFinish (5. Oktober 2009)

hört sich gut an


----------



## Hunter-dirt (5. Oktober 2009)

cliomare schrieb:


> Noch mal zum 951: kann denn niemand hier die charakteristik beschreiben? Reines dh-gerÃ¤t oder noch ein wendiger freerider? Auch fÃ¼r verblockte trails mit spitzkehren zu gebrauchen oder nur fÃ¼r weite, schnelle dh-strecken? Und wie lÃ¤sst es sich springen?
> ein paar erfahrungsberichte wÃ¼rden mich sehr interessieren.
> GrÃ¼Ãe!



laut Shocker soll es ein reines DH-Race Bike sein.



> Eigentlich eine Frechheit wenn mans genau nimmt.
> Was kostet denn der Rahmen so in Deutschland?



mit 
RC4 3000â¬ 
DHX 5.0 2700â¬
CC DB glaub 3100â¬


----------



## bachmayeah (5. Oktober 2009)

geht doch preislich ... da gibts / gabs schon ganz andere rahmen - auch von intense.


----------



## Shocker (5. Oktober 2009)

sind net ganz richtig die Preise: 
951 gibt es nur in FRO Version, da die Nicht FRO einfach keine nachfrage hatten bis dato sind bei uns genau 2 Anfragen reingekommen...

951 FRO mit RC4 3000.-
CCDB mit Stahlfeder macht 350.- Aufpreis (war 09 noch 600.-!!!)

Ride on,
FLO


----------



## Intrud0r (5. Oktober 2009)

Echt ein Witz, dass man nicht bei CRC bestellen kann bei den Preisen hier. Wie schon geschrieben - fraglich ob das mit dem freien Warenverkehr konform geht. Falls ich mich für das hübsche Ding entscheide werd ich nach einem Weg suchen bei CRC zu bestellen - 3000 zahl ich nicht da nehm ich mir dann lieber ein Session 88 o.ä.

Davon mal abgesehen - welche Größe würdet ihr bei 185cm Körpergröße nehmen? Vermutlich schon L oder?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (5. Oktober 2009)

@ Shocker
weiß man denn wie lange Intense noch im Rückstand sein wird? Mir schwirrt da was im Kopf herum


----------



## iRider (6. Oktober 2009)

cliomare schrieb:


> was auf jeden fall gehen sollte, wäre eine abholung mittels spedition zu organisieren. So hat das letzten winter bei den demos wohl auch geklappt.
> Mich würd mal interessieren ob so ein generelles exportverbot überhaupt legal ist. Kann mir nur schwer vorstelen dass das mit dem recht auf freien warenverkehr in der eu zusammenpasst. Vileicht mal bei einer verbraucherschutzorganisation oder der eu komission nachfragen...



Mach mal. Vielleicht können die auch regeln dass man gleich in USA bestellen kann und zwar auch ohne Zoll und Steuern.  



cliomare schrieb:


> Noch mal zum 951: kann denn niemand hier die charakteristik beschreiben? Reines dh-gerät oder noch ein wendiger freerider? Auch für verblockte trails mit spitzkehren zu gebrauchen oder nur für weite, schnelle dh-strecken? Und wie lässt es sich springen?
> ein paar erfahrungsberichte würden mich sehr interessieren.
> Grüße!



Ist ein DH Bike, kein Freerider! Wenn Du ausschliesslich verblockte Trails fährst dann ist es nix was nicht heissen soll das es nicht dort fahrbar ist wenn man es denn kann.  
Auf Sprüngen gewinnt man nicht soviel Höhe, typisch DH Bike halt. Aber gut ausbalanciert in der Luft hat es sich angefühlt. Das Uzzi war im Vergleich aber deutlich "poppiger". 

Mehr Info? Guckst Du hier:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=558668


----------



## iRider (6. Oktober 2009)

Intrud0r schrieb:


> Echt ein Witz, dass man nicht bei CRC bestellen kann bei den Preisen hier. Wie schon geschrieben - fraglich ob das mit dem freien Warenverkehr konform geht. Falls ich mich für das hübsche Ding entscheide werd ich nach einem Weg suchen bei CRC zu bestellen - 3000 zahl ich nicht da nehm ich mir dann lieber ein Session 88 o.ä.



Wenn Du Dich mit Deinem Händler gut stellst dann bekommst Du bestimmt fast den selben Preis .... und zwar ohne Ärger falls mal ein Garantiefall o.Ä. auftreten sollte.


----------



## booofrost (6. Oktober 2009)

ech wo steht den das crc den rahmen nicht nach deutschland liefert?? hab nämlich gestern bestellt, und hab keine nachricht bekommen das der nich nach deutschland lieferbar ist...............hab jetzt mal ne email geschrieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Intrud0r (7. Oktober 2009)

booofrost schrieb:


> ech wo steht den das crc den rahmen nicht nach deutschland liefert?? hab nämlich gestern bestellt, und hab keine nachricht bekommen das der nich nach deutschland lieferbar ist...............hab jetzt mal ne email geschrieben.



Schreib bitte mal was dabei rauskommt wäre ja fein wenn das entgegen allen Behauptungen doch funktioniert!


----------



## booofrost (8. Oktober 2009)

also zurück geschrieben hat mir keiner von crc......mal schaun ich wart jetzt erstmal noch auf den preis vom händler bei dem ich angefragt hab.......und wenn mir der zu hoch is überweise ich einfach mal und schau was passiert.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (8. Oktober 2009)

von crc schreibt nie irgent jemand zurück... kenne das Problem.


----------



## Intrud0r (8. Oktober 2009)

booofrost schrieb:


> also zurück geschrieben hat mir keiner von crc......mal schaun ich wart jetzt erstmal noch auf den preis vom händler bei dem ich angefragt hab.......und wenn mir der zu hoch is überweise ich einfach mal und schau was passiert.



Es keimt die Hoffnung...
Eigentlich könnten die das ja schon bei der Bestellung nach Ländern aussortieren vielleicht wirds ja was.


----------



## booofrost (8. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

habe gerade antwort von crc bekommen:

Hallo,

Wir haben eine Zeit lang nicht nach Deutschland geliefert, tun dieses aber mittlerweile wieder. ich hoffe das hilft.

Für Rückfragen stehe ich Ihnen gerne zur Verfügung

Mit freundlichen Grüß

Monja Everitt
Deutsche Verkaufsberaterin


Hab jetzt mal überwiesen......und schau was passiert. Sag auch auf jedenfall bescheit ob sie liefern oder nich.

mfg


----------



## Hunter-dirt (9. Oktober 2009)

ja wenn dies dort schreiben dann schon  danke für die Info. Warscheinlich sind die deutschen Bürger, die größt Abnehmer von Intense


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Intrud0r (9. Oktober 2009)

Sehr geil!


----------



## DidNotFinish (9. Oktober 2009)

ich glaube die engländer und franzosen kaufen mehr intense als die deutschen....

in GER gibts demos.


----------



## SVK1899 (9. Oktober 2009)

CRC liefert zu 100%. Habe gestern mein 951  bekommen!
Hatte mit Monja telefoniert und der Rahmen war 3 Tage später da!


----------



## DidNotFinish (9. Oktober 2009)

wow glückwunsch!

bilder?


----------



## SVK1899 (9. Oktober 2009)

Kommen, versprochen! Wenn heut noch meine Kurbel kommt, mach ich mich am Wochenende ans Aufbauen!


----------



## deimudder (9. Oktober 2009)

Welche Farbe?


----------



## SVK1899 (9. Oktober 2009)

hab lang überlegt und mich dann doch für raw entschieden!


----------



## booofrost (9. Oktober 2009)

@svk1899

schön schön......hab heut überwiesen, dann müsste es ja auch irgendwann kommen


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (9. Oktober 2009)

Kann bitte mal jemand den Rahmen mit Dämpfer abwiegen und das Gewicht posten! Danke!


----------



## bachmayeah (9. Oktober 2009)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Kann bitte mal jemand den Rahmen mit Dämpfer abwiegen und das Gewicht posten! Danke!



S M L ? mit Farbe ohne Farbe?

According to Intense, a medium 951 weighs 9.5 lbs (inkl. dämpfer)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Hannibal (9. Oktober 2009)

M mit Farbe und Kg bitte!


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (9. Oktober 2009)

Wenn ich das jetzt richtig umgerechnet habe wären das 4,3kg?


----------



## bachmayeah (9. Oktober 2009)

mathegenie oder googlebediender !  evtl hats noch einer direkt gewogen...


----------



## Intrud0r (9. Oktober 2009)

Welche Größe würdet ihr bei 184 cm Körpergröße empfehlen?


----------



## bachmayeah (9. Oktober 2009)

L oder M .. könnte man als Gayschmackssache bezeichen. Meine Intense waren bei ca gleicher Körpergröße immer M. und damit bin ich "gut gefahren".


----------



## Crak (10. Oktober 2009)

kommt auch auf arm- und beinlänge an


----------



## adamkg (10. Oktober 2009)

Mir war mein Socom in M zu klein. Jetzt hab ich L bestellt. Bin 186 cm.


----------



## GeEk (11. Oktober 2009)

SVK1899 schrieb:


> CRC liefert zu 100%. Habe gestern mein 951  bekommen!
> Hatte mit Monja telefoniert und der Rahmen war 3 Tage später da!



Gude,

wie sieht's bei dem 951 Rahmen denn mit der Qualität der Lagersitze für Steuersatz und Tretlager aus?? 

Ich hab mir mal das 951 mit CRC als Quelle durchgerechnte und bin dabei schwach zu werden 

Problem: Die Lager selber einbauen ist kein Problem, aber wenn ich hier den Lagersitz noch mal nacharbeiten muß wird's spaßig. Die meisten Radläden jagen dich (eigentlich auch zu recht) mit der Flinte vom Hof, wenn du da mit den Mailorder-Komponenten ankommst und sie dir einbauen lassen willst.

Was für ein Steuersatz kommt bei dir rein??

Außerdem will ich Bilder!!!!!!

Cheers,

der GeEk


----------



## booofrost (13. Oktober 2009)

SVK1899 schrieb:


> CRC liefert zu 100%. Habe gestern mein 951  bekommen!
> Hatte mit Monja telefoniert und der Rahmen war 3 Tage später da!




hast du mit banküberweisung bezahlt??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DidNotFinish (13. Oktober 2009)

bei DEM preis fänd ichs schon cool wenn die lagersitze nachgeschnitten bzw. gefräst sind ebenso wie die bremsaufnahme.


----------



## haha (13. Oktober 2009)

steuerrohr ist plangefräst.. bremsaufnahme braucht das nicht, da ja nicht lackiert. alles kein ding, da weiss intense schon was sie tun. ilagergewinde schneidet man aber eigentlich immer nochmal nach. zumindest ich mache das.


----------



## SVK1899 (13. Oktober 2009)

nee, mit kreditkarte! 
banküberweisung hab ich einmal gemacht und dann nie wieder! hat ewig gedauert bis das teil endlich da war!


----------



## DidNotFinish (13. Oktober 2009)

das stimmt.


----------



## booofrost (13. Oktober 2009)

SVK1899 schrieb:


> nee, mit kreditkarte!
> banküberweisung hab ich einmal gemacht und dann nie wieder! hat ewig gedauert bis das teil endlich da war!





oooohhhhaaaa f*** off.........naja mal schaun wann der rahmen kommt wollt ja eigendlich nochmal zum gk mit dem neuen radl


----------



## DHRc (16. Oktober 2009)

welche führung sollte denn für das 951 passen

habe eine E13 Light Guide Plus 36-40 aber die will nicht passen.?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DidNotFinish (16. Oktober 2009)

mach doch mal n bild von der geschichte und mal drauf wos nicht passt...


----------



## DHRc (16. Oktober 2009)

wenn ich die führung an die iscg aufnahme schrauben will hat die obere fürungsschiene kontakt zum rahmen.
vielleicht sollte ich eine mrp montieren?!


----------



## DidNotFinish (16. Oktober 2009)

ah schlecht. 

ich würd einfach mal schauen was die anderen so fahren. 
oder in einen shop mit dem rahmen fahren, die auch ne vernünftige auswahl haben und einfach schaun was sich ausgeht.


----------



## booofrost (16. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

Rahmen ist gekommen aber in Rot  hatte in schwarz bestellt. was witzig is auf dem abgezeichneten lieferschein steht schwarz, aber aufm karton steht rot.....sind die blöd???

bei crc schreibt mal wie immer keiner zurück und telefonisch kommt immer nur das besetzt zeichen.........von euch hat nich zufällig einer en schwarzen l rahmen den er gegen ein roten l rahmen tauscht


----------



## DidNotFinish (16. Oktober 2009)

ich nehm den roten L kann dir aber nurn rennrad und n pc bieten 

(achtung ironie)


----------



## DHRc (16. Oktober 2009)

wenn jemand was weiß wegen der führung bescheid sagen bitte


----------



## booofrost (16. Oktober 2009)

DidNotFinish schrieb:


> ich nehm den roten L kann dir aber nurn rennrad und n pc bieten
> 
> (achtung ironie)



wasn fürn pc


----------



## hacke242 (16. Oktober 2009)

DHRc schrieb:


> wenn ich die führung an die iscg aufnahme schrauben will hat die obere fürungsschiene kontakt zum rahmen.
> vielleicht sollte ich eine mrp montieren?!



war bei mir natürlich genau das gleiche problem. ich habe dann die obere schiene um ca.45 grad abgayschliffen. dann funzt es.


----------



## DHRc (16. Oktober 2009)

hmja ok danke und unten sollte das dann passen oder?


----------



## hacke242 (16. Oktober 2009)

untenrum ist nichts beschnitten worden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DHRc (16. Oktober 2009)

jaja


machste mal ein bild bitte


----------



## DidNotFinish (16. Oktober 2009)

booofrost schrieb:


> wasn fürn pc


einen mit probleme. kp. hab kein bock mehr auf die kiste nur probleme. 

was besonderes steckt auch nicht drin. amd athlon 2800, 1,5gb ram, glaub 370gb platte, radeon 9600pro usw. heutzutage nix tolles mehr


----------



## Pilsner (16. Oktober 2009)

DHRc schrieb:


> wenn ich die führung an die iscg aufnahme schrauben will hat die obere fürungsschiene kontakt zum rahmen.
> vielleicht sollte ich eine mrp montieren?!


Geht ziemlich eng zu !
Unterlegscheiben sollten ausreichen um das Problem zu lösen


----------



## GeEk (16. Oktober 2009)

Hab mir heut mal bei HiBike das 951 in Natura angesehen und bin damit 'ne Runde auf dem Hof gedreht (Probefahrt steht noch aus...) Spontan kam mir das Bike in Größe M etwas lang vor, allerdings war auch ein ziemlich langer Vorbau montiert. Welche Rahmengröße fahrt Ihr bei welcher Körpergröße?? Zu was ratet Ihr bei meinen 173cm??

Danke und Grüße,

Knut


----------



## deimudder (16. Oktober 2009)

GeEk schrieb:


> Hab mir heut mal bei HiBike das 951 in Natura angesehen und bin damit 'ne Runde auf dem Hof gedreht (Probefahrt steht noch aus...) Spontan kam mir das Bike in Größe M etwas lang vor, allerdings war auch ein ziemlich langer Vorbau montiert. Welche Rahmengröße fahrt Ihr bei welcher Körpergröße?? Zu was ratet Ihr bei meinen 173cm??
> 
> Danke und Grüße,
> 
> Knut


Bin genau das Probe gefahren und hab's in M bestellt. bin 174cm groß


----------



## GeEk (16. Oktober 2009)

deimudder schrieb:


> Bin genau das Probe gefahren und hab's in M bestellt. bin 174cm groß



Gude,

Danke für die Antwort!! Was für 'nen Farbe gibt es und wie willst du es aufbauen??

Der erste Eindruck des Bikes besonders des Hinterbaus hat mich heut schon überzeugt. Ich hab mir grad nochmal die Geo-Daten angesehen und bei S ist mir ds Oberrohr definitiv zu kurz.
Gib doch nochmal 'ne Rückmeldung wenn du es hast, wie du mit der Größe klar kommst.

Grüße,

der GeEK


----------



## deimudder (16. Oktober 2009)

GeEk schrieb:


> Gude,
> 
> Danke für die Antwort!! Was für 'nen Farbe gibt es und wie willst du es aufbauen??
> 
> ...



gude! Farbe ist eigentlich klar (schau mal  auf den Avatar), Boxxer Team weiß mit Decals von "Öligekette", Hope Pro II mit MTX in gold, Sixpack Steckachse, Sixpack 78er Lenker, Sixpack Splitz Vorbau, Saint Kurbel, the One Bremsen, thomson elite Stütze, SLR TT, E13 Kettenblatt in schwarz, E13 LG+, Wellgo MKI Mag Ti und wenn ich meine 100%ige Federhärte weiss ne Titanium Coil

Wird hoffentlich nett


----------



## GeEk (16. Oktober 2009)

deimudder schrieb:


> gude! Farbe ist eigentlich klar (schau mal  auf den Avatar)...



Bin halt Farbenblind 

Wie gesagt, nach heut Nachmittag hat der Habenwollen-Reiz wohl die Vernunft besiegt

Demo wird verkauft und das 951 garantiert dann für schöne Schrauber-Abende im Winter.

So long,

der GeEk


----------



## Hunter-dirt (16. Oktober 2009)

deimudder schrieb:


> gude! Farbe ist eigentlich klar (schau mal  auf den Avatar), Boxxer Team weiß mit Decals von "Öligekette", Hope Pro II mit MTX in gold, Sixpack Steckachse, Sixpack 78er Lenker, Sixpack Splitz Vorbau, Saint Kurbel, the One Bremsen, thomson elite Stütze, SLR TT, E13 Kettenblatt in schwarz, E13 LG+, Wellgo MKI Mag Ti und wenn ich meine 100%ige Federhärte weiss ne Titanium Coil
> 
> Wird hoffentlich nett



darf ich mit träumen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex-66 (17. Oktober 2009)

GeEk schrieb:


> Bin halt Farbenblind
> 
> Wie gesagt, nach heut Nachmittag hat der Habenwollen-Reiz wohl die Vernunft besiegt
> 
> ...



So war es bei mir auch, bin schon ganz juckig auf ende oktober, da soll ja wahrscheinlich ein container aus übersee ankommen...

alle anderen neuteile liegen schon rum und werden jeden tag gestreichelt bis der rahmen kommt


----------



## fx:flow (17. Oktober 2009)

deimudder schrieb:


> gude! Farbe ist eigentlich klar (schau mal  auf den Avatar), Boxxer Team weiß mit Decals von "Öligekette", Hope Pro II mit MTX in gold, Sixpack Steckachse, Sixpack 78er Lenker, Sixpack Splitz Vorbau, Saint Kurbel, the One Bremsen, thomson elite Stütze, SLR TT, E13 Kettenblatt in schwarz, E13 LG+, Wellgo MKI Mag Ti und wenn ich meine 100%ige Federhärte weiss ne Titanium Coil
> 
> Wird hoffentlich nett



goldene laufräder?


----------



## bachmayeah (17. Oktober 2009)

fx:flow schrieb:


> goldene laufräder?



das hab ich auch gedacht


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (18. Oktober 2009)

DHRc schrieb:


> wenn jemand was weiß wegen der führung bescheid sagen bitte


schau mal hier. is zwar am neuen tazer aber vom umlenkhebel wirds wohl fast das gleiche sein wie am 951


----------



## iRider (19. Oktober 2009)

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. schrieb:


> schau mal hier. is zwar am neuen tazer aber vom umlenkhebel wirds wohl fast das gleiche sein wie am 951



951 hat aber 83 mm BB, also mehr Platz.


----------



## booofrost (22. Oktober 2009)

juhu mein schwarzer rahmen ist doch noch bei crc aufgetaucht......die monja hat ihn jetzt bei sich im büro versteckt heut is der rote abgeholt worden und richt uk gegangen. sobalt er da ist wird sie sich persönlich darum kümmern das der richtige raus geht....."sehr schön"


zur info bin 1,86cm und hab L bestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DidNotFinish (22. Oktober 2009)

finde das schon cool. die von crc machen anscheinend ja nen echt guten service. besser als bei manch anderen läden.


----------



## DHRc (26. Oktober 2009)

original is ne 350er feder verbaut im rc 4 hat jemand ne ti feder für mich oder ne 400er feder mit den gleichen maßen?


----------



## bachmayeah (26. Oktober 2009)

also eigentlich sollte jeder rahmen mit passender feder für den besteller ausgeliefert werden. zumindest bei nem guten händler.
ich hätte nur ne 450er zu bieten


----------



## DHRc (26. Oktober 2009)

was für eine einbaulange ist das denn ich bräuchte mal die daten für die feder

danke


----------



## bachmayeah (27. Oktober 2009)

na die feder, die ich habe kommt ja direkt aussem rc4, der in meinem 951 drin ist. sollte insofern passen.


----------



## cliomare (27. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
darf ich nochmal lÃ¤stig sein?
Ich stehe mittlerweile vor der Entscheidung zwischen einem Devinci Wilson - Mondraker Summum oder eben vl. doch noch ein Intense 951 (find ich optisch halt immer noch am schÃ¶nsten).

Preislich schauts so aus: 1600â¬ - ~2200â¬ und ~2400â¬ fÃ¼r das Framekit jeweils mit RC4. Zwischen dem Mondraker und dem 951 also nicht wirklich ein gravierender Unterschied.

Mir ist klar daÃ niemand alle drei Bikes gefahren sein wird, aber was denkt ihr sind die Unterschiede im Fahrverhalten, wenn man sich nur mal die Geodaten anschaut bzw. die theoretischen Unterschiede der einzelnen Hinterbausysteme? Mir wÃ¼rd ein wendigeres Bike mehr entgegenkommen, High Speed Laufruhe hat bei mir keine PrioritÃ¤t. 

Und wie schauts gewichtmÃ¤Ãig aus? Was denkt ihr wird ein Aufbau mit Boxxer Team, RF Atlas Kurbel, X0, aktuellen Deetraks in M ungefÃ¤hr wiegen. Also wenn man auf leichtere Anbauteile Acht gibt.  

Weiters wÃ¼rd mich noch interessieren, ob jemand das 951 mit SC Gabel gefahren ist. Bilder hab ich im Netz schon gesehen.
Vom Wilson weiÃ ich daÃ es sich auch mit SC Gabel sehr gut fahren lassen soll.


Welches Bike wÃ¼rdet ihr nehmen? Vor allem wenns eben leicht und wendig sein soll (so das fÃ¼r einen DHer halt geht) und bei Nichtgefallen einer DC Gabel spÃ¤ter eventuell auf SC umgerÃ¼stet werden soll?
Oder einfach das billige Wilson nehmen und mit dem gesparten Geld meinen Switch Rahmen gegen ein Uzzi tauschen?

GrÃ¼Ãe und Danke!


----------



## booofrost (28. Oktober 2009)

mein rahmen is da 

hab schonmal ein bisschen angefangen zu basteln........mal ein zwischenstand

hab mein altes rad nich geputzt gehabt desshalb sind die reifen dreckig.....kommen natürlich neue drauf, da alten schon abgefahren. lenker und vorbau wird auch noch getauscht und bremse ist auch noch nich final. achja und sattelstütze is auch noch nich gekürzt

sagt mal kann des sein das der rahmen ohne achse kommt????


----------



## Crak (29. Oktober 2009)

geht schonmal garnicht bis jetzt...aber wird ja noch einiges geändert. achja der rahmen wird ohne achse geliefert.


----------



## booofrost (29. Oktober 2009)

für was die tiefe abneigung, is doch quasi noch gar nix dran


----------



## deimudder (29. Oktober 2009)

Sattel, Bremse, Lenker und Vorbau find ich auch sub-optimal. Laufräder ist jetzt nitt meins. Daher geb ich Crak recht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## booofrost (29. Oktober 2009)

joa da habt ihr recht, sattel(is nur dran damit ichs einspannen kann), bremse, vorbau und lenker, hab ich von meinem demo erstmal übernommen bis mein anderes zeugs kommt.....war nur geflasht von dem "geht gar nich"

die laufräder find ich voll porno, is mal was anderes.........als der einheitsscheiss


----------



## alex-66 (29. Oktober 2009)

also ich warte noch, wo haste geordert ??? 
LRS find ick porno nur das orange naja (geht ja nicht anders bei cb), ansonsten wird das schon... manche sind einfach zu schnell mit ihren antworten, man sollte immer im hinterkopf haben das das alles sche*ss teuer ist, also wenn mein rahmen dann irgendwann mal da ist bin ich mit kompletten neuteilen mal locker 6.200,- euronen los um dann von einigen horsten hier beschimpft zu werden versteh ich ja nun mal gar nicht


----------



## booofrost (29. Oktober 2009)

@alex-66

du sprichst mir aus der seele.......ich hab mir z.b. auch keine neuen kurbeln gekauft.

LFS is "rot" sieht man auf dem foto vielleicht nich so gut. hab bei crc bestellt


----------



## bachmayeah (29. Oktober 2009)

ih ... schmutzige reifen  weiße front suckt , dass der rahmen ohne achse kommt ist -wie crack schon sagte - normal. ich lass mich mal überraschen.. meins wird heute abend feddisch 

geil aber, wie die leute hier von geld reden und wenn es dann mal einigermaßen teuer ist und intense drauf steht auch automatisch alle _natürlich _sagen müssen: geilomat!

teuer =! augenporno. aber: es kann ja noch werden.


----------



## cyou (29. Oktober 2009)

... und dieser LRS von CB ist Downhill-tauglich? Hab mir das anfänglich auch überlegt aber der Preis hat mich dann noch zusätzlich abgeschreckt 
Yup, Rahmen kommt ohne Achse... hab mir eine von Santa Cruz bestellt.

@bachmayeah
Bin gespannt wie deins aussehen wird... mein Aufbau ist ziemlich ähnlich, vorallem hab ich auch die schönste Rahmenfarbe bestellt: SignalBlu!


----------



## booofrost (29. Oktober 2009)

@bachmayeah
hmm so hab ich eigendlich nich gemeint, "schaut her ich hab mir en intense und cb lr gekauft" 
also ich find ob der rahmen jetzt 1100 oder 2700 oder 4000 kostet is mir ziemlich wurscht, sche musser sein und was taugen........wobei ich den rahmen mit 2700 bei crc absolut im mittelfeld find. der demo rahmen kostet ja neu auch 2400 und hat nen dhx 5.0 drin und der intense nen cane creek

@cyou
laut cb schon is ja der dh race satz, gibt ja noch nen xc und nen freeride/all mountain. ich kann ja dann mal berichten................


P.S. gibts die fox 40 rc2 eigendlich auch in schwarz, wenn ja sind da andere decals drann wie an der weissen, wenn ja wo bekom ich die her?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (29. Oktober 2009)

ja, Fox 40 rc2 gibts in schwarz. Wieso sollen die Decals anders sein? Is halt beim FOX der Hintergrund nicht weiß sondern schwarz.

@cyou
bin mal auf dein Aufbau gespannt 

Habs mir lange überlegt ob ich auf Intense umsteige aber das Finanzielle macht mir zur Zeit einen Strich durch die Rechnung, deswegen darf ich nochn bischen träumen und mein Flatline bis ins ultimo treiben.


----------



## Christiaan (29. Oktober 2009)

Wenn alles klappt werden die morgne mein Medium 951 vorbei bringen


----------



## iRider (29. Oktober 2009)

booofrost schrieb:


> @alex-66
> 
> du sprichst mir aus der seele.......ich hab mir z.b. auch keine neuen kurbeln gekauft.




Und was lernen wir daraus? Keine Bilder vom eigenen Radl posten. 



booofrost schrieb:


> LFS is "rot" sieht man auf dem foto vielleicht nich so gut. hab bei crc bestellt



Bryn Atkinson fährt den auch, allerdings habe ich von Leuten die den Iodine oder Cobalt haben sehr gemischte Meinungen gehört bezüglich Seitensteifigkeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## booofrost (30. Oktober 2009)

@irider
du redest scho genauso wie mein hausarzt......."herr doctor also mein letzter sturz is jetzt scho 8 wochen her und meine schulter schmerzt immernoch leicht, kann man da irgendwas machen? Er:"hören sie auf dem dem verrückten sport"


zwecks LRS, das hab ich auch scho gehört das sich die meinungen da sehr teilen.....mal schaun werd ich sehn.


----------



## bachmayeah (30. Oktober 2009)

Lfs = lrs?!


----------



## booofrost (30. Oktober 2009)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> Lfs = lrs?!



vertippt


----------



## bachmayeah (30. Oktober 2009)

worschtfinga... und das über mehrere posts hinweg?
sorry hab grad nur gute spamlaune...


----------



## Scottrider (1. November 2009)

und gibts erste 951 erFAHRungen??


----------



## booofrost (1. November 2009)

lässt sich absolut geil fahrn, war sofort zufrieden.....

ansonsten naja ich bin zwar bei den ersten abfahrten ein paar mal aufgesetzt....weil bei meinem demo das tretlager höher sitzt aber man gewöhnt sich schnell dran. 
ansonsten, ich bin jetzt erstmal das rad mit dem größten radstand und dem maximalen federweg gefahren. lässt sich aber trozdem präzise und gut in kurven fahrn. zusammen mit dem dämpfer (cane creek db) is es absolut geil, ja viel  kann ich noch nich sagen bin jetzt erst samstag und heute gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex-66 (6. November 2009)

wenn shocker dist. die rc4 geliefert bekommt, krieg ich endlich meinen rahmen  , will mir gleich ne titanfeder einbauen, wer hat sich schon eine eingebaut und was spart man an gewicht ? Welche Feder brauch ich bin mit ausrüstung ca. 85 kg schwer....


----------



## bachmayeah (6. November 2009)

alex-66 schrieb:


> wenn shocker dist. die rc4 geliefert bekommt, krieg ich endlich meinen rahmen  , will mir gleich ne titanfeder einbauen, wer hat sich schon eine eingebaut und was spart man an gewicht ? Welche Feder brauch ich bin mit ausrüstung ca. 85 kg schwer....



ich würd mit ner feder um die 450 - 500 rechnen.
je nachdem wie hart deine feder ist und je nachdem von welchem hersteller würd ich mit einer ersparnis von 80 - ca.150 gr rechnen...


----------



## alex-66 (6. November 2009)

@bachmayeah: kann ich davon ausgehen, wenn du ne 450*3.25 Fox Feder verkaufst, dass das die aus deinem neuen 951 (geiles blau !!!) ist ? welche federlänge sind im 951 mit ner RC4 verbaut ?? dann hab ich alle angaben  für die vorabbestellung. DANKE


----------



## bachmayeah (6. November 2009)

alex-66 schrieb:


> @bachmayeah: kann ich davon ausgehen, wenn du ne 450*3.25 Fox Feder verkaufst, dass das die aus deinem neuen 951 (geiles blau !!!) ist ? welche federlänge sind im 951 mit ner RC4 verbaut ?? dann hab ich alle angaben  für die vorabbestellung. DANKE



du hast doch schon alle daten, die für das bestellen deiner feder brauchst. xxx*y.yy da sollte schon die federlänge passen.
ansonsten: hab grad keinen zollstock da..


----------



## dantist (7. November 2009)

Achtung - dürfte Kontroversen auslösen: 29er 951-Prototyp von Intense





Den Thread dazu gibt es hier


----------



## haha (7. November 2009)

nee.. würgereizstarkunterdrückenmuss


----------



## Crak (8. November 2009)

sonst haben die nichts zu tun oder?


----------



## Scottrider (8. November 2009)

die würden leiber mal mein 951 schweissen


----------



## Crak (8. November 2009)

wäre bestimmt besser! dann könntest du endlich diesen super rahmen erleben achja...bau ihn bitte mal schön auf, gab ja noch nicht so viele die es geschafft haben.


----------



## bachmayeah (8. November 2009)

das 2951 ist quasi in mr intense´ freizeit erstellt worden, somit ging der ganz normale batchablauf weiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scottrider (8. November 2009)

Crak schrieb:


> wäre bestimmt besser! dann könntest du endlich diesen super rahmen erleben achja...bau ihn bitte mal schön auf, gab ja noch nicht so viele die es geschafft haben.



Ich geb mir mühe ... weis nur noch net wie sich das weisse casting mit dem stealth black rahmen verträgt!? Sonst gibts dann n schwarzes!


Weis einer ob man die Stickersets problemlos erhält?? Das rot auf den Sticker des schwarzen Rahmen gefällt mir net so.


----------



## SVK1899 (8. November 2009)

das würd ich auch gern wissen! ich bin mit meinen roten decals auf dem raw nicht sonderlich glücklich!


----------



## Scottrider (8. November 2009)

Hier eine Partlist:






Geplant ist das Rad möglichst in schwarz/silber zu halten. Ein Dorn im Auge ist aber noch die weisse Fox aber wer weiss maybe fällt ja ein schwarzes Casting vom Laster 

hab deine Liste geklaut bachmayeah sry


----------



## Scottrider (8. November 2009)

SVK1899 schrieb:


> das würd ich auch gern wissen! ich bin mit meinen roten decals auf dem raw nicht sonderlich glücklich!



hab mir schon überlegt ob man die farbigen Teile einfach wegschneiden könnte ... weis aber net ob gut ausschaut.


----------



## bachmayeah (8. November 2009)

LISTENDIEB....

ahso: passende decals sollte euch eure händler beschaffen können, oder ihr bestellt eure rahmen, wie ihr sie wollt.


----------



## SVK1899 (8. November 2009)

mein händler hat mir für mein tracer graue decals bestellen können, hat auch schnell geklappt! aber fürs 951 hat er bisher keine an land ziehen können. trotzdem danke.


----------



## Crak (8. November 2009)

also ich konnte meinen rahmen mit schwarzen decals bestellen!


----------



## Scottrider (8. November 2009)

für alle dies nicht kennen, hier die Stickerfarben


----------



## SVK1899 (8. November 2009)

hatte meinen bewusst mit roten decals bestellt, war aber nachdem es aufgebaut war enttäuscht.....wirkt nicht so toll, schwarz sieht eindeutig besser aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iRider (9. November 2009)

Crak schrieb:


> achja...bau ihn bitte mal schön auf, gab ja noch nicht so viele die es geschafft haben.



Du inklusive? 
Ihr habt wirklich Probleme mit Euren Aufklebern....


----------



## Crak (9. November 2009)

ich glaube die frage beantworten lieber andere als ich...vllt kannst du es mir ja sagen


----------



## DidNotFinish (9. November 2009)

Soll das rad dann dir oder den anderen gefallen?


----------



## alex-66 (9. November 2009)

bekommt man die decals nun ab ??? würde von meinem bald weißen 951 die roten auch in schwarz ändern und nur die Hälfte der möglichen Aufkleber verwenden.


----------



## bachmayeah (9. November 2009)

doofe gegenfrage: warum sollte man sie nicht abbekommen?


----------



## Crak (9. November 2009)

didnotfinish schrieb:


> soll das rad dann dir oder den anderen gefallen?



den anderen natürlich...was habe ich davon wenn es mir gefällt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex-66 (9. November 2009)

überlackiert !!!


----------



## bachmayeah (9. November 2009)

alex-66 schrieb:


> überlackiert !!!



gibbet bei sc und intense nicht.


----------



## alex-66 (9. November 2009)

na da bin ich ja zufrieden, kannst ma dein rc4 nach 951 schicken, die brauchen dringend noch welche, damit se mir mein bike liefern können


----------



## bachmayeah (9. November 2009)

alex-66 schrieb:


> na da bin ich ja zufrieden, kannst ma dein rc4 nach 951 schicken, die brauchen dringend noch welche, damit se mir mein bike liefern können



bestell´s doch ohne und kauf meinen


----------



## alex-66 (9. November 2009)

da muss ich ja genauso lange warten, die schicken ja nicht nen container mit meinem bike drin mal schnell eben rüber. LEIDER !!! Ich hätte auch die Versandkosten übernommen, notfalls für das ganze schiff ---> ich will endlich mein geiles 951


----------



## bachmayeah (9. November 2009)

alex-66 schrieb:


> da muss ich ja genauso lange warten, die schicken ja nicht nen container mit meinem bike drin mal schnell eben rüber. LEIDER !!! Ich hätte auch die Versandkosten übernommen, notfalls für das ganze schiff ---> ich will endlich mein geiles 951



hmm, zur not fliegste übers wochenende hin und holst es ab  aber wenn man lieb fragt verpacken die es auch einzeln und schicken es los. dann hätt ich den passenden rc4 hier


----------



## Shocker (9. November 2009)

sorry, aber problem ist das ein rahmen ohne dämpfer oftmals angeschlagen bei uns ankommt. und wir daher einfach grundsätzlich keine solo rahmen verschicken und auch an uns schicken lassen. Leider hat fox auf die RC4 im moment 90tage lieferzeit dass uns so erst zur eurobike mitgeteilt wurde... sofern aber alles glatt geht kommen die nächsten wieder im dezember rein.
FLO
PS.: schaut mal auf unsere neue Preisliste, gültig ab sofort und auch für ältere bestellungen aus unseren Rückstand!!!


----------



## deimudder (9. November 2009)

Heut mein Päckle abgeholt:


----------



## bachmayeah (9. November 2009)

Shocker schrieb:


> sorry, aber problem ist das ein rahmen ohne dämpfer oftmals angeschlagen bei uns ankommt. und wir daher einfach grundsätzlich keine solo rahmen verschicken und auch an uns schicken lassen. Leider hat fox auf die RC4 im moment 90tage lieferzeit dass uns so erst zur eurobike mitgeteilt wurde... sofern aber alles glatt geht kommen die nächsten wieder im dezember rein.
> FLO
> PS.: schaut mal auf unsere neue Preisliste, gültig ab sofort und auch für ältere bestellungen aus unseren Rückstand!!!



Krass... 90 Tage Lieferzeit...


----------



## Christiaan (10. November 2009)

Alle umsteigen auf Cane Creek Double Barrel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex-66 (10. November 2009)

werde ich glaubig machen


----------



## cyou (12. November 2009)

Bei mir ist der Rahmen mit RC4 auch erst ab Mitte Dezember lieferbar... aber naja, hab ja dann noch knapp 4 Monate Zeit für den Aufbau


----------



## deimudder (14. November 2009)

Morgen erste Testfahrt. Und ja Männers, ich mache schwarze Felgen...


----------



## SVK1899 (14. November 2009)

ganz ehrlich? ich finds so auch genial!!! öfter mal was neues, wär doch schlimm wenn alle gleich aussehen würden! ich bin immer offen für gewagte kombinationen. glückwunsch und viel spass morgen! was bringt denn das schmuckstück auf die waage?


----------



## deimudder (14. November 2009)

17,5 kg genau. Wobei das hintere Laufrad noch sackschwer ist. Hoffentlich nächste Woche Forumslaufradsatz. Hope Pro II mit EX 721. Wenn ich meine Federhärte weiss, kommt noch ne Titanfeder und schon sind wir eher bei 17 kg


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (14. November 2009)

sehr schön. aber jung mach ma neues foddo wo mann mal mehr druf sieht


----------



## deimudder (14. November 2009)

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. schrieb:


> sehr schön. aber jung mach ma neues foddo wo mann mal mehr druf sieht


Gute Kamera ist leer und die Knipse vom Weibchen ist Rotz. Wenn's richtig fertig ist, mach ich mal eins...

Versprochen


----------



## adamkg (22. November 2009)

Achtung: im vorderen Loch schlägt der Reifen (Wet Srcream) das Kreuzrohr im Hinterbau. Nur die hinteren Zwei kann man benutzen.

Falls jemanden interessiert, habe ich einige Messungen gemacht:
Rahmen L (ohne alles): 3700 g
CCDB mit 550 Feder und Achsenkram: 1183 g
RC4 mit 450 Feder: 1102 g
Komplett (Schrauben, CCDB, Feder, Sattelklemme): 4941 g.


----------



## bachmayeah (22. November 2009)

adamkg schrieb:


> Achtung: im vorderen Loch schlägt der Reifen (Wet Srcream) das Kreuzrohr im Hinterbau. Nur die hinteren Zwei kann man benutzen.
> 
> Falls jemanden interessiert, habe ich einige Messungen gemacht:
> Rahmen L (ohne alles): 3700 g
> ...



ähnliche gewichte gabs auch schon auf sicklines


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geax (27. November 2009)

Hey

Hätte da mal eine Frage !

Bin gerade beim herumtüfteln mit dem CCDB , dämpfer scheint ja super zu sein ( bin ich noch nicht ausgiebig gefahren ) einstellungen sind jedenfalls sehr cool !

Was fährt denn ihr so für federhärten ? Bin 80 kg schwer , bei mir war eine 500 dabei .. 

jetzt hab ich mal eine 350 reingetan , die ist doch schon zu weich , schätze eine 450 wird ziemlich perfekt sein !

Was fährt ihr so 


lg


----------



## adamkg (27. November 2009)

Mit 90 kg fahre ich eine 550. Scheint perfekt zu sein.


----------



## deimudder (27. November 2009)

So Aufabu ist fertig! Vorerst 17,2 kg. Im Frühjahr ahb ich meine richtige Federhärte gefunden und mit ner Titanfeder sind wir unter den 17 KG
(und ja, die Farbwahl ist gewünscht!!)


----------



## Christiaan (27. November 2009)

Ich bin 70kg mit gear, und Malcolm von Cane Creek hat mir ein 450 Feder angeraten


----------



## Intrud0r (27. November 2009)

Geiles Gerät!
Welche Größe hast dir denn genommen?


----------



## Crak (27. November 2009)

M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geax (28. November 2009)

okay ... werd jetzt mal eine 450 reinschnalzen , mal schauen ! Zum fahren gehts ja derzeit eher weniger gut ! 

Derzeit ist halt Hardcore Lowspeed tuning angesagt 

hehe


lg


----------



## Datonate (7. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

welche Tretlagerbreite hat das 951?

Danke für die Antwort.


----------



## alex-66 (7. Dezember 2009)

83mm, mein Rahmen geht heute raus


----------



## Datonate (7. Dezember 2009)

alex-66 schrieb:


> 83mm, mein Rahmen geht heute raus



Danke. Welche Farbe und welche Gabel wirds werden?


----------



## alex-66 (7. Dezember 2009)

weiss, größe M mit Boxxer WC


----------



## alex-66 (10. Dezember 2009)

So, endlich kann das Schrauberfest losgehen, Details demnächst


----------



## metalfreak (26. Dezember 2009)

am montag kommt endlich meine kiste


----------



## chase_ (26. Dezember 2009)

Montag??? dann hoff ich mal, dass meins auch kommt. nächste Woche soll es soweit sein


----------



## chase_ (26. Dezember 2009)

metalfreak schrieb:


> am montag kommt endlich meine kiste



wo hast du gekauft?


----------



## metalfreak (26. Dezember 2009)

bmo stealth black L


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MöchtegernFreak (27. Dezember 2009)

so habs schon im bilder fred gepostet aber ich haus hier auch nochmal rein zum thema schöner 951 aufbau










































ist einfach ne schönheit,farblich und von den parts her will ich mein fast genau so machen


----------



## lunatic4 (29. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Leute.

Wollt mal diejenigen von euch fragen, die schon Praxiserfahrung mit dem 951 haben, ob die Lagerqualität ähnlich schlecht ist wie man in diesem Thread hier liest 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=344222

Die Jungs dort klagen über defekte Lager am Socom und am Uzzi schon nach 3 Monaten etc. Sind die Lager am 951 haltbarer?
Die Haltbarkeit der Lager ist momentan der einzige Grund der mich am Kaufen hindert. 
Würde vor einem schraubintensiven Bike eher zurückschrecken, da mir Plug and Play schon wichtig wäre.

Hat da schon jemad von euch Erfahrungen gemacht? THX


----------



## bachmayeah (29. Dezember 2009)

*gähn* immer diese pseudo-lagerproblematik...
google oder sufu... der thread sagt doch, dass nicht alle probleme haben - bei mir auch nach wie vor nicht.. weder beim uzzi noch beim 951. hatte aber auch keine beim ss, m3, m6 auch keine...


----------



## Christiaan (29. Dezember 2009)

Keine Problem beim Intense M1, M3(Mehrere) M6, Socom, Intense Tazer FS, Tazer VP, Uzzi VPX, und M6


----------



## Intrud0r (29. Dezember 2009)

Ich bilde mir ein irgendwo etwas gelesen zu haben von Lagern am 951 die Schmiernippel haben. Angeblich gibts ja sogar eine entsprechende Fettpresse dazu? Was gibts zu der Thematik zu sagen? 
Presse dabei?
Überhaupt Schmiernippel dran?
Wenn keine Presse - woher kriegt man die?


----------



## alex-66 (29. Dezember 2009)

Nippel sind dran, Presse gibt es keine dazu...


----------



## metalfreak (30. Dezember 2009)

bei mir lag son "nippelteil" bei für fettspritzen oder sowas aber ka was mit dem teil is^^


----------



## haha (30. Dezember 2009)

sind immer enduro 6001 max lager. mmn. taugen die nix. fällt aber auch nur auf, wenn man das rad nach vielen schlammfahrten zerlegt.
habe gerade wieder gezwungenermaßen enduros für ein kona gekauft, die lager haben schon im neuzustand leichtes spiel.
is aber eh wurscht, bei intense sind die lager in ner stunde getauscht.


----------



## derBen (14. Januar 2010)

Hey was für ein Modell fahrt ihr bei welcher Größe und vielleicht noch bei welchem Gewicht welche Federrate.Danke schonmal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crak (18. Januar 2010)

bin gerade auf der suche nach einer titanfeder für meinen rc4, weil meine jetzige eh zuweich ist. Würde eine Obtainium in 400x3 passen oder was brauche ich da genau? was für welche habt ihr?


----------



## bachmayeah (18. Januar 2010)

RCS. Passt, wackelt und hat Luft.
Was meinst du mit passen? Bzgl. der Härte oder bzgl. den Maßen.
bzgl. den Maßen würd ich direkt den Hersteller kontaktieren, die sollten das wissen.


----------



## derBen (18. Januar 2010)

@crak und bachmayeah was für eine Ti fahrt ihr denn jetzt bei welchem Gewicht?


----------



## bachmayeah (18. Januar 2010)

also meine ist spiralförmig gebaut und - oh wunder - titanfarben ...


----------



## Crak (18. Januar 2010)

ich meinte wegen den maßen. 
@ben: bis jetzt garkeine ti feder


----------



## derBen (18. Januar 2010)

bachmayeah...haha. jetzt mal im ernst

suche
Federate und Fahrergewicht sowie Körpergröße und Rahmengröße bei euren 951!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (18. Januar 2010)

penisumfang und länge auch?  

Hab eben in meinem Mails gewühlt, da bei den neuen RCS Federn nichts mehr draufsteht.
Wenn ich die richtige gefunden habe, müsste es ne 500er sein. 
Ist recht soft, was aber an meinem Winterspeck liegt. Abxehn davon, dass ich es plushig mag  
Gewicht? Hab keine Personenwage aber ist für ca. 85 kg angepeilt.
Rahmengröße ist M bei 1,84 Körpahgrößäh.


----------



## Crak (18. Januar 2010)

gewicht 75kg und 350er ist bei langem federweg zu weich. Werde dann im sommer eine 400er ausprobieren. Rahmengröße L und körpergröße 1,84


----------



## derBen (18. Januar 2010)

ok danke euch beiden erstma, aber interessant beide gleich groß aber einmal M und einmal L und ich dazu bin auch 1,84...mhh gängige größe anscheinend!!!

bei der feder lieg ich wiederum genau zwischen euch mit 80kg!In meinem alten glory hatte ich ne 450ti naja aber ist auch ne andere Geschichte!

sonst noch jemand hier?der helfen könnte!


----------



## deimudder (19. Januar 2010)

Fahre ein M Rahmen bei 174 und 76 kg. Habe ne 400er Feder. Passt soweit. Aber mal im Frühjahr richtig testen


----------



## bachmayeah (19. Januar 2010)

derBen schrieb:


> ok danke euch beiden erstma, aber interessant beide gleich groß aber einmal M und einmal L und ich dazu bin auch 1,84...mhh gängige größe anscheinend!!!
> 
> bei der feder lieg ich wiederum genau zwischen euch mit 80kg!In meinem alten glory hatte ich ne 450ti naja aber ist auch ne andere Geschichte!
> 
> sonst noch jemand hier?der helfen könnte!




M/L. ich hatte auch bei meinen M6 und M3´s M - wenn´s hilft.

aber du kannst ja auch nicht das glory mim 951 oder mit sonst nem rahmen vergleichen bzw. davon ausgehen, dass - wenn du beim einen bike ne 450er feder hattest - diese dann auch beim neuen bike passen wird.
das sollte ja klar sein. wenn möglich versuchs mit ner 475-500er. Abhängig davon, wie du´s Heck magst


----------



## derBen (19. Januar 2010)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> aber du kannst ja auch nicht das glory mim 951 oder mit sonst nem rahmen vergleichen bzw. davon ausgehen, dass - wenn du beim einen bike ne 450er feder hattest - diese dann auch beim neuen bike passen wird.



deswegen ja auch "...naja aber ist auch ne andere Geschichte!"

aber denke nach dem ich einiges über die Raten gelesen habe das das 951 ne stufe härter braucht.


----------



## derBen (19. Januar 2010)

Habt ihr bis jetzt schonmal iwo Probleme bekommen oder irgendwas gefunden was hätte besser sein können? 
habt ihr mal die verschiedenen G3 Positionen getestet, da soll es wohl Probleme  mit bestimmten Reifen geben!?Schleifen oder ähnliches!


----------



## Crak (19. Januar 2010)

habe alle g3 positionen getestet...fahre aber auch einen 2,35er reifen. Es heißt, dass bei der kurzen einstellungen 2.5er reifen am rahmen schleifen, das werde ich aber erst im sommer sehen. Im sunday hatte ich acuh nur eine 300er feder


----------



## haha (19. Januar 2010)

Crak schrieb:


> bin gerade auf der suche nach einer titanfeder für meinen rc4, weil meine jetzige eh zuweich ist. Würde eine Obtainium in 400x3 passen oder was brauche ich da genau? was für welche habt ihr?



bei fox-dämpfern hauen obtanium nur mit adapter hin. ansonsten schleifts. 
beim dhx gabs das problem, dass die obtaniums am blauen bottom out rad geschliffen haben. beim rc4 ist das rad aber gleich dick wie der AGB. von daher gibts wohl kein problem.


----------



## Crak (20. Januar 2010)

sprich mit adapter sollte der 3 stroke bei mir passen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haha (20. Januar 2010)

so isses.. bei der federlänge gibt fox ja immer 0.25 mehr an als andere hersteller, meine ich zumindest zu wissen. 241mm war bei fox 3.25, bei anderen herstellern inkl. obtainium 3.00.
du kannst die feder auch ohne adapter fahren, wenn dir schleifspuren egal sind. der ist aber normal immer mit dabei , wenn du direkt bei obtainium bestellst. alle angaben aber ohne peng peng.. nicht das ich nacher verantwortlich bin, wenn was nicht passt.
evtl. lässte dir auch einfach nen adapter drehen. die obtainium adapter sind ja nicht gerade schön und ziemlich fett. geht ja nur darum, die feder fest auf dem teller zu halten.


----------



## Sabes (28. Januar 2010)

Hat jemand zufällig 135mm G3 Dropouts rumliegen???

Hat jemand eine Adresse, bei der man günstig an die Dropouts kommt? Ich hab ein Paar 150mm (nagelneu) zum Verkauf / Tausch anzubieten...


----------



## swabian (30. Januar 2010)

Hab mich heute auch frisch verliebt, war ein Fehler, daß ich auf ein 951 Probe gesessen bin muß wahrscheinlich das Konto räumen.
Hab noch ein paar fragen wegen den Dropouts und der Dämpferaufnahmen, ändert sich eigentlich die Tretlagerhöhe beim Verändern der Dropouts,wenn ja in welche Richtung beim jeweiligen Radstand

Frage deshalb, da ich hin und hergerissen bin zwischen M und L, habe M Probe gesessen, könnte reichen bei meinen 182cm aber wenn ich die Geometriedaten grob vergleiche wäre das L eher wie mein Flatty in M bin ein wenig verunsichert, ob es nicht zu kurz ist?

Lohnt sich der Aufpreis zum Double Barrel bzw. arbeitet er merklich besser als der RC4, konnte beide Dämpfer noch nicht fahren

Danke für Antworten Gruß


----------



## bachmayeah (31. Januar 2010)

klar ändert sich die höhe und die winkel... dazu isses ja verstellbar.ebenso wenn man den dämpfer verstellt.
wie? da hilf ein kurzes logisches denken 
ich würde dir zu m raten (alle meine dh-intense waren und sind m(bei1,84m)) andere werden dir zu l raten 
ich find den rc4 schon sehr gut und mehr als ausreichend. den double barrel würd ich mir nicht mehr holen. evtl dann versuchen ohne dämpfer zu bekommen und das geld in den bos investieren...


----------



## swabian (31. Januar 2010)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> klar ändert sich die höhe und die winkel... dazu isses ja verstellbar.ebenso wenn man den dämpfer verstellt.
> wie? da hilf ein kurzes logisches denken



Erstmal danke für die Antwort, logisches Denken hilft, man kann ein Ausfallende auch so konstruieren, daß es beim verstellen die Tretlagerhöhe so gut wie gar nicht verändert, daß z.B bei der Einstellung langer Radstand der Lenkwinkel, genauso die Tretlagerhöhe gleich bleibt!!! Konnte natürlich das Intense im Laden nicht zerlegen und nachmessen.....deshalb auch für Dich die dumme Frage, aber vielleicht hättest Du darauf ne vernünftige Antwort oder wo man nachlesen kann, wie sich die Winkel bei den verschiedenen Einstellungen ändern
Ich finde leider nichts auf der Homepage


----------



## deimudder (31. Januar 2010)

Schau mal unter http://www.sicklines.com/  Im online Magazin haben se den Bock getestet und auch die Winkel und Radstände genannt. Hoffe es hilft. M ist halt die Standardgröße. Ich hätte bei 1,74 zwischen S und M wählen können. Habe M genommen und nicht bereut


----------



## alex-66 (31. Januar 2010)

hab das 951 auch in der M und bin 1,82 top geschoss, zum DB kann ich nur sagen "feinste sahne", hab natürlich kein vergleich zum RC4 aber zum DHX 5 und da liegen welten dazwischen.
Ohne Dämpfer liefert Shocker Dis. nicht aus hatte auch mal angefragt als die langen wartezeiten beim RC4 waren und bin dann letztendlich beim DB gelandet und habs nicht bereut


----------



## iRider (31. Januar 2010)

swabian schrieb:


> Lohnt sich der Aufpreis zum Double Barrel bzw. arbeitet er merklich besser als der RC4, konnte beide Dämpfer noch nicht fahren



Lenkwinkel, Tretlagerhöhe und Radstand ändern sich. Das vordere Loch ist die steilste/höhste/kürzeste Einstellung.

Und hör nicht auf Bachy, nimm den CCDB!


----------



## swabian (31. Januar 2010)

Danke für die hilfreichen Antworten, werde M nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swabian (31. Januar 2010)

Oh was mir noch einfällt, passen die Fox Federn auch beim CCDB (Adapter anfertigen für Länge kein Problem)?
So wies aussieht sind die Wartezeiten für den Fox ewig lang!


----------



## Christiaan (31. Januar 2010)

Intense 951, Team green, medium
Cane Creek double Barrel, Ti spring
Cane Creek Double Flush XC II headset
2010 Boxxer WC, white with black crowns
Twenty6 F1 stem
Sunline V1 745mm 19mm rise
ODI Ruffian, lock on green
Saint 165mm cranks E13 guidering 36T(now silver 36 guidering)
E13 LG1+ 32-36T ISCG05
Dura Ace 11-21 cassette, KMC X9SL chain, gold
Sixpack axle, gold
Tune King/Kong MK hubs, DT Rev spokes, Stans ZTR FLow rims black
Maxxis 2.35 dual ply High roller, 42a, 60a, Stans rim stip/liquid
Easton EC90 post, SDG Ti Fly saddle
Shimano PD-M647 pedals
2010 Formula The One DH, 203mm front, 180mm rear
X.O shifter en Super Short derailleur


----------



## bachmayeah (31. Januar 2010)

i preferred a black stem and chain guide  
is it already built?
could become a pretty light one...


----------



## Christiaan (31. Januar 2010)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> i preferred a black stem and chain guide
> is it already built?
> could become a pretty light one...



No, need to get the wheels build first, hahaha

Yeah, I want a black stem too, but need to find one for a good price first, hahahha

The guide matches the fork lowers, hahaaha


----------



## bachmayeah (31. Januar 2010)

i´m going to switch to yeti 
falls jemand 951 oder uzzi mag...


----------



## Crak (31. Januar 2010)

zum DB. Der CRC-Mechaniker hat mir gesagt, dass der DB dem RC4 garnichts mehr voraus wäre und das er eig lieber den RC4 fahren würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH_RYDA (31. Januar 2010)

@Bachi
Was war den am CCDB genau verkehrt? man kann hald das M6 nicht mit dem 951 vergleichen (die Apfel-Birne-geschichte). ausserdem hat sich wohl einiges am CCDB getan. ich hab mir auf jeden fall auch ein 951 mit CCDB bestellt, schaun wir mal, wie der geht.....


----------



## bachmayeah (31. Januar 2010)

DH_RYDA schrieb:


> @Bachi
> Was war den am CCDB genau verkehrt? man kann hald das M6 nicht mit dem 951 vergleichen (die Apfel-Birne-geschichte). ausserdem hat sich wohl einiges am CCDB getan. ich hab mir auf jeden fall auch ein 951 mit CCDB bestellt, schaun wir mal, wie der geht.....



also abxehn vom selbstzerstörungsdrang (feder vs dämpfer) war mir die zugstufe allg. zu langsam. war letzten endes echt froh dass er zurückgenommen wurde, hier war der bos dann besser eingestellt und einzustellen...klar würde ich gerne bos und ccdb im 951 mal probieren, allerdings bin ich mit der performance des rc4 im allgemeinen schon so zufrieden, dass der sich erst in luft auflösen muss bevor was anderes dafür reinkommt bzw. der rahmen dann wohl erst in andere hände übergeht. s.o.


----------



## SVK1899 (1. Februar 2010)

@ bachmayeah
Du steigst auf Yeti um und willst Dich von beiden Intense trennen?
Was ist passiert?


----------



## bachmayeah (1. Februar 2010)

bin verloved.... nee is derzeit noch nur ne finanzabhängige idee, bei der das ein oder andere noch abzuklären ist


----------



## Paolo (1. Februar 2010)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> bin verloved.... nee is derzeit noch nur ne finanzabhängige idee, bei der das ein oder andere noch abzuklären ist



Um welche Yetis handelt es sich denn bei deinen Überlegungen?
Und was willst du für deinen 951 und Uzzi Rahmen haben?


----------



## DH_RYDA (1. Februar 2010)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> also abxehn vom selbstzerstörungsdrang (feder vs dämpfer) war mir die zugstufe allg. zu langsam. war letzten endes echt froh dass er zurückgenommen wurde, hier war der bos dann besser eingestellt und einzustellen...klar würde ich gerne bos und ccdb im 951 mal probieren, allerdings bin ich mit der performance des rc4 im allgemeinen schon so zufrieden, dass der sich erst in luft auflösen muss bevor was anderes dafür reinkommt bzw. der rahmen dann wohl erst in andere hände übergeht. s.o.



ja gut, das sind probleme die man beide gelöst hat. die zugstufe kann man sehr schnell einstellen (bin schoon ein 951 mit CCDB) gefahren und das problem mit der reibenden Feder ist wohl eher ein problem der Dämpferlänge. mein Revox hat im M6 auch wie sau ausgesehen. bei 240er CCDB reibt auch keine Feder mehr...also alles relativ

BOS wäre natürlich interessant, von FOX war ich in letzter Zeit bei Dämpfern enttäuscht, wobei mein DHX Air im Uzzi hammermässig geht...


----------



## bachmayeah (1. Februar 2010)

@ ryda:
eben.. dhx air und uzzi geht gut.. ebenso der rc4 im 951.
wegen der länge... die vermutung hatte ich auch. ist es aber nicht alleine sondern die kombination der feder mit dem dämpfer. beim bos in 267 war es minimal.. also wirklich fast null. und revox habe ich auch schon schone schleifspuren gesehen.
allerdings hatte ich das reiben auch schon im 240 dhx5 mit rcs ti federn...
@ paolo... über geld spricht man nicht..
303 rdh und das andere ist noch unklar...


----------



## DH_RYDA (1. Februar 2010)

was fährst du denn für Drücke im Uzzi? fahr meinen relativ hart und er passt recht gut. nur hab ich bedenken, dass ich im piggyback 200psi fahre...
wie hast das volumen eingestellt?


----------



## bachmayeah (1. Februar 2010)

DH_RYDA schrieb:


> was fährst du denn für Drücke im Uzzi? fahr meinen relativ hart und er passt recht gut. nur hab ich bedenken, dass ich im piggyback 200psi fahre...
> wie hast das volumen eingestellt?



Das weiß ich leider nicht auswendig; anfangs recht weich mittlerweile auch recht straff dass es mit sag usw gut hinkommt. Also Einstellung basiert auf sag und popometer...Volumen hab ich so gelassen bzw minimal reingedreht aber die druecke muesst ich nachmessen wozu ich gar keine Lust habe...


----------



## swabian (2. Februar 2010)

Habe es bestellt, hoffentlich kommt es dieses Jahr noch

weiß Jemand ob die Alte E13 LG1 funktioniert oder ob man die Plus benötigt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhoehl (2. Februar 2010)

Mal rein aus Interesse: fahrt Ihr beim 951 auch 165er Kurbeln, oder gehen da auch 170er ohne übermäßig viel Bodenkontakt wie beim M3/6?


----------



## alex-66 (2. Februar 2010)

Ich habe 170iger dran und bei ein paar Testfahrten vorm Wintereinbruch bin ich des öfteren aufgesetzt, wenn mans weiß gehts  Hab aber noch kein Feintuning des CCDB gemacht z.Zt. ca 50% Sag mit der Einstellung/Feder  trotz einiger Doubels kein Durchschlag , schaukelt aber schon ziemlich bei Rückenproblemen kann ich das nur empfehlen


----------



## bachmayeah (2. Februar 2010)

@ swabian: die alte sollte auch passen, ansonten flext du sie eben zurecht 
@ Downhoehl: 165er


----------



## markus92 (2. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

nur ne kurze Frage:
Was würdet ihr bei 180cm für eine Rahmengröße empfehlen?

MfG
markus


----------



## alex-66 (2. Februar 2010)

kurze Antwort: "M"


----------



## markus92 (2. Februar 2010)

Alles klar, danke


----------



## bachmayeah (2. Februar 2010)

hätt ich grad eins im angebot


----------



## markus92 (2. Februar 2010)

Wie groß bist du denn und wieso verkaufst du? Gerne auch per PM


----------



## hacke242 (2. Februar 2010)

@ bachmayeah: erstaunlich, da hast du ja länger auf deine bikes gewartet, als das du sie gefahren bist. cool.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (3. Februar 2010)

räder kommen; räder gehen


----------



## haha (3. Februar 2010)

jeff wird auf dich einen anschlag verüben, wenn er das mitbekommt


----------



## Christiaan (3. Februar 2010)

Hoffentlich wird Jeff endlich das M6 Evo raus bringne, wenn er hort das sein bester Kunde zu Yeti gehen will, da er das Evo nicht produziert!


----------



## bachmayeah (3. Februar 2010)

wenn es nur am willen liegen würde hätte ich noch andere bikes zu hause anstelle sie weiterziehen lassen zu müssen


----------



## Datonate (8. Februar 2010)

Dumme Frage, welchen Durchmesser hat das 951 bei der Sattelstange, 31,6? Und welche wird gern gefahren?

mfg Dato


----------



## Christiaan (8. Februar 2010)

Intense ist immer 31.6


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Datonate (8. Februar 2010)

Christiaan schrieb:


> Intense ist immer 31.6



Thx


----------



## bachmayeah (8. Februar 2010)

hab gehört so zeugst steht sogar auf der website


----------



## Datonate (9. Februar 2010)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> hab gehört so zeugst steht sogar auf der website



Davon habe ich auch schon mal gehört und hab direkt auf der HP nachgeschaut. Aber außer Rahmen Specs habe ich nichts über den Durchmesser des Sattelrohrs gefunden gefunden. Daher faragte ich hier.  Verzeihung.


----------



## bachmayeah (9. Februar 2010)

war nur ein tipp zur selbsthilfe, dann hätteste innerhalb von ca. 10 Sekunden (achtung kann je nach inetleitung variieren), wesentlich schneller feedback gehabt.
Die Maße stehen nicht erst seit eben drauf


----------



## Stylo77 (11. Februar 2010)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> war nur ein tipp zur selbsthilfe, dann hätteste innerhalb von ca. 10 Sekunden (achtung kann je nach inetleitung variieren), wesentlich schneller feedback gehabt.
> Die Maße stehen nicht erst seit eben drauf



du bist so gemein


----------



## Fattire (13. Februar 2010)

@markus92: Ich bin 182cm Hoch und fahre das 951 in L


----------



## DH_RYDA (14. Februar 2010)

bin 1,83 und fahre (werde fahren) ein Large 951. hatte vorher ein Medium M6 das war mir vom Oberrohr einfach zu kurz


----------



## Crak (14. Februar 2010)

1,83m fahre L....das M war mir auch viel zu kurz!


----------



## Fattire (14. Februar 2010)

@Crak Du hast mich ja auch schon gut beraten.


----------



## markus92 (18. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

jetzt habt ihr mich verwirrt 
M oder L hmm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SVK1899 (18. Februar 2010)

@markus92
ich bin 1,80m und fahr "M"!


----------



## markus92 (18. Februar 2010)

3 Leute mit 182/183 fahren das 951 in L
2 Leute mit 180 in M

Ob die 2-3cm aber den UNterschied machen?

MfG
Markus


----------



## SVK1899 (18. Februar 2010)

keine ahnung! an deiner stelle würde ich mich mal auf eins draufsetzen, sofern die
möglichkeit besteht und es selber ausprobieren, welche größe dir taugt!


----------



## Crak (19. Februar 2010)

jungs, es kommt ja nicht immer nur auf die größe an, sondern auch auf den körperbau (Oberkörperlänge, Armlänge, Beinlänge).
Ich zum beispiel habe relativ lange arme und Beine. Bei einem M schlage ich mit den knien schnell an den lenker.


----------



## SVK1899 (19. Februar 2010)

genau so ist es! crak hat recht, deswegen draufsetzen und selber ausprobieren!


----------



## Datonate (19. Februar 2010)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> war nur ein tipp zur selbsthilfe, dann hätteste innerhalb von ca. 10 Sekunden (achtung kann je nach inetleitung variieren), wesentlich schneller feedback gehabt.
> Die Maße stehen nicht erst seit eben drauf



Verdammt, tatsächlich.


----------



## Fattire (19. Februar 2010)

Crak schrieb:


> jungs, es kommt ja nicht immer nur auf die größe an, sondern auch auf den körperbau (Oberkörperlänge, Armlänge, Beinlänge).
> Ich zum beispiel habe relativ lange arme und Beine. Bei einem M schlage ich mit den knien schnell an den lenker.


Das Problem hatte ich beim Lapierre in L deswegen das 951 in L da passt es!


----------



## Crak (19. Februar 2010)

dann habe ich dir ja zur richtigen größe geraten


----------



## MöchtegernFreak (22. Februar 2010)

951 ist auch nur ein bike des kaputt gehen kann 







nur so nebenbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hacke242 (22. Februar 2010)

MöchtegernFreak schrieb:


> 951 ist auch nur ein bike des kaputt gehen kann
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... hat da jemand das gegenteil behauptet?


----------



## MöchtegernFreak (22. Februar 2010)

nö, ich finde den rahmen auch sau geil, er wird haltgrade nur bissel gehyped und ich wollt halt zeigendass auch der kaputt gehn kann


----------



## swabian (22. Februar 2010)

Jeder Rahmen geht kaputt!
Irgendwo im Internet wurde der Fall zerrissen, da haben sie auch erzählt was der Junge damit getrieben hat, also ich hätte das bestimmt nicht überlebt


----------



## John McLeash (28. Februar 2010)

Habe jetzt schon 2 an der gleichen Stelle gebrochene 951 gesehen.
Das lässt mich doch Zweifeln an dem Rahmen hatte ein wenig geliebäugelt mit dem Bike, aber zwei Brüche an exakt derselben Stelle spricht für einen Konstruktionsfehler und das am Steuerrohr das ist mir zu riskant.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=586614


----------



## alex-66 (28. Februar 2010)

Also eine Massenpanik würde ich nicht verbreiten, 2 gebrochene Rahmen an der selben Stelle ist noch lange kein Konstruktionsfehler , kannst ja mal im Trek Session 88 Forum rumlesen wieviele Rahmen letzte Saison gebrochen sind. Ich glaube bei diesem Sport setzt man sich einer solchen Belastung aus, das man einfach immer damit rechnen kann oder muss.
Es gab mal in der Freeride einen Bericht über die Belastungen beim Biken, bei einem Drop aus 1m Höhe wirkt eine Belastung auf den Rahmen der jenseits deiner Vorstellungskraft liegt. 
Und immer noch ist beim Biken das schwächste Glied der Fahrer, Fahrfehler werden nunmal gerecht vom Material


----------



## bachmayeah (28. Februar 2010)

abxehn davon, dass 2 bikes bei den stückzahlen alles andere als schlimm oder grenzwertig ist. noch dazu wenn man liest, wie es geschehen ist. alles andere als "i was just riding along and suddenly..."
nach wie vor: ein topp bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Datonate (28. Februar 2010)

Kurze Zwischenfrage. Um an dem 951 eine 180er Saint Scheibe fahren zu können, ist sicherlich ein Adapter für die Bremsaufnahme nötig, richtig? 

Ich brauch doch sicher einen Adapter von IS auf Postmound, oder?

Würde der hier funktionieren? Shimano Adapter HR 180mm Rotor von Post-Mount auf ISO-Standard SM-MA-R180P/S  

Danke vorab.


----------



## John McLeash (1. März 2010)

Die Art und Weise wie und wo die Rahmen gebrochen sind zeigt eindeutig eine Schwachstelle, der übergang vom Hydroformgusset zum Rohr ist zu schwach dimensioniert, entweder sie machen das Gusset länger und lassen es flacher auslaufen oder sie machen das Rohr dicker.
Zudem ist das wohl eine der schlimmsten Stellen überhaupt wenn etwas bricht.
Jeder Motorradrahmen bei dem so etwas auftritt müsste in den USA mit ner Millionenklage rechnen.

ich bin erstmal raus mit meinem 951 Projekt.


----------



## iRider (1. März 2010)

John McLeash schrieb:


> Die Art und Weise wie und wo die Rahmen gebrochen sind zeigt eindeutig eine Schwachstelle, der übergang vom Hydroformgusset zum Rohr ist zu schwach dimensioniert, entweder sie machen das Gusset länger und lassen es flacher auslaufen oder sie machen das Rohr dicker.
> Zudem ist das wohl eine der schlimmsten Stellen überhaupt wenn etwas bricht.
> Jeder Motorradrahmen bei dem so etwas auftritt müsste in den USA mit ner Millionenklage rechnen.
> 
> ich bin erstmal raus mit meinem 951 Projekt.



Könnte es aber nicht auch einfach sein dass die Jungs ihre Räder zum Shutteln über die Ladekante des Pickups gelegt haben und somit bei Fahrten über hopserige Strasse eine minimale Delle ins Unterrohr gedrückt haben woraufhin die Struktur nicht mehr getragen hat? Ist ja kein unbekanntes Problem bei dünnwandigen Rahmen.


----------



## John McLeash (1. März 2010)

hmm ich hab mir die Fotos nochmal genau angesehn.
Deine Theorie scheint mir zu gewagt beide Bikes weisen fast identische Bruchstellen auf und auf dem Foto ist keine Deformierung zu sehen ich gehe eher davon aus das die Rohre von oben nach unten gerissen sind würde Belastungstechnisch auch mehr Sinn machen, als Ausgangspunkt dafür würde ich die Schweissnaht der beiden Hydroform hälften nehmen, wahrscheinlich sind da unberechnte (FEM kann nur das was man ihm einprogrammiert) Belastungsspitzen.

Mit der Zeit bildet sich Weissbruch wie der User auch gepostet hat.

dann ist nur noch eine Frage der Zeit.

Ich will keinem das Bike madig machen ich wollte selber eins kaufen, aber das scheint mir ein deutlicher Schwachpunkt und dann noch am Steuerrohr das darf einfach nicht passieren, Deformation ok aber ein Bruch, das ist ein kapitaler Fehler.


----------



## John McLeash (1. März 2010)

alex-66 schrieb:


> Also eine Massenpanik würde ich nicht verbreiten, 2 gebrochene Rahmen an der selben Stelle ist noch lange kein Konstruktionsfehler , kannst ja mal im Trek Session 88 Forum rumlesen wieviele Rahmen letzte Saison gebrochen sind. Ich glaube bei diesem Sport setzt man sich einer solchen Belastung aus, das man einfach immer damit rechnen kann oder muss.
> Es gab mal in der Freeride einen Bericht über die Belastungen beim Biken, bei einem Drop aus 1m Höhe wirkt eine Belastung auf den Rahmen der jenseits deiner Vorstellungskraft liegt.
> Und immer noch ist beim Biken das schwächste Glied der Fahrer, Fahrfehler werden nunmal gerecht vom Material



Ja von den Treks sind auch schon einige defekt aber habe bisher nur kaputte Schwingen gesehen.
Erstmal relativiert das die defekte bei den 951`s nicht und zum anderen bricht mir lieber die Schwinge als das Steuerrohr.

ich warte erstmal ab wie sich die Geschichte entwickelt.


----------



## swabian (2. März 2010)

Also wenn Du eher auf Nummer sicher gehen willst, dann mußt Du Dir ein Flatline oder ein älteres Giant Glory kaufen, da ist Material im Einsatz, allerdings auch knapp 6 Kilo mit Dämpfer!!!
Alles was Leichtbau ist wie Trek....hast Du mehr Risiko, irgendwo muß der Gewichtsunterschied ja herkommen, man sollte halt auch abwägen für was ich mir ein Rad aufbaue, mehr für gewagte Stunts wie 3-weiß nicht wie hohe Drops oder sonstige.....oder halt doch mehr für Downhillähnliches, oftmals ist auch ein falsch eingestelltes Fahrwerk mit die Ursache, genauso wie ein falsch eingepresster Steuersatz....es gibt auch genügend Boxxer Gabeln die am Casting brachen....lt. Auskunft von Rockshox durch hohe Belastungsspitzen und vielen Durchschlägen im Highspeed Bereich bei stumpfen Landungen und die Gabel bei zuerst aufsetzendem Hinterrad mangels Druckstufe voll durchknallt....


----------



## Christiaan (2. März 2010)

Intense hat sehr viele 951 Rahmen verkauft, sehr viele Leute fahren es. Dann sind 2 gebrochene Rahmen ja nicht viel, und wie gesagt, alles kann kaputt. Ich mach mir keine sorgen. Intense wird im fall von den grüne Rahmen der Rahmen untersuchen und im mtbr forum uns informieren das schwarze war ja ein mega crash, denke die meiste Rahmen wurden gebrochen sein


----------



## Shocker (4. März 2010)

Der Grüne 951 ist grad bei Intense angekommen... wie der IRider bereits vermutet hatte: 
Delle im Unterrohr! als Vorschaden!!! Ich will damit nicht sagen das die 951 unzerstörbar sind, aber meistens haben solche Brüche in aller Regel auch eine Ursache...


----------



## iRider (4. März 2010)

Shocker schrieb:


> Der Grüne 951 ist grad bei Intense angekommen... wie der IRider bereits vermutet hatte:
> Delle im Unterrohr! als Vorschaden!!! Ich will damit nicht sagen das die 951 unzerstörbar sind, aber meistens haben solche Brüche in aller Regel auch eine Ursache...



Interessant. Der Kumpel von dem Besitzer des Rahmens meinte der wäre nie so geshuttelt worden. 

http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=6651252&postcount=61

Vermutlich ist die Delle irgendwie anders reingekommen.


----------



## swabian (4. März 2010)

Interessant wäre noch das Verhältnis von gefahrenen Bikes zu Bikes mit Rahmenbrüchen oder wieviel Pro Rahmen gebrochen sind!
Bei Trek haben sich ja die Schwingenbrüche gehäuft, deshalb haben sie angeblich die Schwinge u. sonst. verstärkt.

Also ich gebe recht wenig auf der Kumpel von seinem Kumpel hatte gemeint....irgendwie kam ja eine Delle an einer bestimmten Stelle rein

Genauso was mich ärgert ist jetzt der ziemlich oberflächliche Test in der Freeride....das 951 ist ja nicht ausbalanciert, taucht hinten viel zu weit ab, aber vielleicht könnten sie ja mal nach der Ursache suchen, vielleicht die weiche 400er Feder hinten zu den grünen Titanfedern in der Gabel vorne (ähnliches hatte ich bei meinem Rad) ?
Genauso wie der schmale Lenker beim Trek oder Giant, aber wie schmal???
Was ist schmal.....muß aufhören, da lobe ich mir die Ami Zeitungen bzw. Tests, da kann ich irgendwie mehr anfangen!

Jetzt höre ich auf sonst labere ich noch den Beitrag sinnlos zu, ich freue mich schon auf meinen Rahmen hoffentlich am WE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John McLeash (4. März 2010)

Shocker schrieb:


> Der Grüne 951 ist grad bei Intense angekommen... wie der IRider bereits vermutet hatte:
> Delle im Unterrohr! als Vorschaden!!! Ich will damit nicht sagen das die 951 unzerstörbar sind, aber meistens haben solche Brüche in aller Regel auch eine Ursache...



Woher hast du die Information?
Ich sehe im MTBR Thread nicht mehr als das Intense auf das Eintreffen des Rahmens wartet.

Wer sagt denn das die Delle nicht beim Sturz reingekommen ist.

Ausserdem wenn ich bei jeder Delle den Rahmen wechseln muss dann ist das Bike für mich ein zu teurer Spass.

Finde diese Konstellation von aussenliegenden Schweissnähten nicht grade vertrauenserweckend.
Besser wäre das Blech so zu biegen das aussen eine Ebene Fläche und innen eine Schweissnaht vorliegt.

Zudem ist der Rahmen ja wirklich Papierdünn aussen und die Dicke des Materials nimmt nach innen zu ????
Das macht doch am wenigsten Sinn andersrum wäre doch sicher stabiler und weniger Beulenanfällig, wenns denn die Beule war.
Evtl. täuscht aber auch das Bild.

Auf jeden Fall spannende Geschichte und ich denke diesem Thema müssen sich jetzt alle modernen Rahmen wie das Summum oder Session stellen ich vermute wir sind beim Minimalgewcicht angelangt, leider sind auch die Reserven minimal.

Interessant wird der Vergleich zum heutigen Rennsport die Chassis werden immer stabiler und dennoch leichter.

Wir Zeit für echte Maschinenbauer das Thema DH Rahmen aufzugreifen.


----------



## Paolo (4. März 2010)

John McLeash schrieb:


> Interessant wird der Vergleich zum heutigen Rennsport die Chassis werden immer stabiler und dennoch leichter.
> 
> Wir Zeit für echte Maschinenbauer das Thema DH Rahmen aufzugreifen.



Im Formel Sport etc. werden auch Kohlefaser Chassis verwendet. Wie willst du das mit Metallen vergleichen?


----------



## iRider (4. März 2010)

John McLeash schrieb:


> Woher hast du die Information?
> Ich sehe im MTBR Thread nicht mehr als das Intense auf das Eintreffen des Rahmens wartet.



Als Importeur wird Shocker wohl einen direkten Draht zu Intense haben. 



John McLeash schrieb:


> Ausserdem wenn ich bei jeder Delle den Rahmen wechseln muss dann ist das Bike für mich ein zu teurer Spass.



Dann kauf halt kein Rennsportmaterial sondern ein Allerwelts-Park-Downhill-Freeridebike mit genug Reserven. Intense bietet übrigends ein Crash-Replacement an das nicht schlecht ist.



John McLeash schrieb:


> Wir Zeit für echte Maschinenbauer das Thema DH Rahmen aufzugreifen.



Dann schau mal Nicolai an: echte Maschinenbauer am Werk allerdings sind die Rahmen in der Regel 0,5-1 kg zu schwer. Und nix gegen Nicolai, würde das Ion nehmen wenn es denn ein 1.5 Steuerrohr, ein 240-er Dämpfer und 1 kg weniger hätte.


----------



## John McLeash (5. März 2010)

Paolo schrieb:


> Im Formel Sport etc. werden auch Kohlefaser Chassis verwendet. Wie willst du das mit Metallen vergleichen?



Ja vielleicht geht die Zukunft ja auch Richtung Kohlefaser, denn Aluminium scheint ausgereizt.

@I rider 
wie sieht denn das Crash Replacement bei Intense aus?
Genau die Punkte die du beim ION bemägelst sehe ich auch am meisten stört das fehlende 1.5 240er Dämpfer finde ich nicht unbedingt notwendig aber das Gewciht ist mit 4.1 KG gar nicht so schlecht im Vergleich zu den 3800 vom 951.
Ich weiss aber nicht ob das Gewicht vom ION stimmt beim Intense weiss ich es sicher.
Ok Nicolai ist richtiger Maschinenbau aber ich vermisse doch ein wenig die optimierung der einzelnen Modelle, Nicolai hat eine riesige Modellpalette und die meisten Modelle sind nicht bis ins letzte Detail durchdacht.

Das ION könnte auf eine agressivere Geo getrimmt werden ein 1.5 muss heute Standartmässig drin sein.

Das alles macht das 951 besser aber da scheint es evtl. andere Probleme zu geben, wie wärs mit einer Kooperation, Intensegeo und Style mit Nicolai Qualität...


----------



## Christiaan (5. März 2010)

John McLeash schrieb:


> Ja vielleicht geht die Zukunft ja auch Richtung Kohlefaser, denn Aluminium scheint ausgereizt.
> 
> @I rider
> wie sieht denn das Crash Replacement bei Intense aus?
> ...



Seit wann ist Nicolai Qualität? Glucklich selbst nie einer gehabt, aber die Leute die Ich kenne und ein hatten, war die Qualität weit zu suchen und Garantie war schrecklich,(Eigentlich keiner)


----------



## swabian (5. März 2010)

"Das ION könnte auf eine agressivere Geo getrimmt werden ein 1.5 muss heute Standartmässig drin sein"

Wir haben eins mit 1.5 Steuerrohr

Fährt sich im Verhältnis aber echt quirrlig, mit der Standard Einstellung fast schon nervös...


----------



## John McLeash (5. März 2010)

swabian schrieb:


> "Das ION könnte auf eine agressivere Geo getrimmt werden ein 1.5 muss heute Standartmässig drin sein"
> 
> Wir haben eins mit 1.5 Steuerrohr
> 
> Fährt sich im Verhältnis aber echt quirrlig, mit der Standard Einstellung fast schon nervös...



Wie hast du das ION mit 1.5 bekommen ich habe auch Nachfrage bei Nicolai eine Absage bekommen, kein 1.5 fürs ION hiess es da.

@Christiaan 
Die Qualität bei meinen Nicolai Bikes hervorragend, sowie die Garantieabwicklung und Kundenfreundlichkeit habe ich nie Probleme gehabt

Ontopic

was ist denn jetzt genau bei der Sache, rausgekommen woher die Dellen?  
Sind die Bikes ersetzt worden? irgendwelche Designmängel ?


----------



## iRider (5. März 2010)

John McLeash schrieb:


> Ja vielleicht geht die Zukunft ja auch Richtung Kohlefaser, denn Aluminium scheint ausgereizt.



Bin mir da noch nicht so sicher. Denn an einem Alurahmen sieht man Schäden besser als an einem Kohlefaserrahmen.



John McLeash schrieb:


> @I rider
> wie sieht denn das Crash Replacement bei Intense aus?



Früher (und in USA) bekam (bekommt) man die Teile zum Selbstkostenpreis, k.A. ob das der des Händlers oder der von Intense ist. Wie Shocker das handhabt weiss ich nicht, habe schon lange keinen Mist mehr gebaut. 



John McLeash schrieb:


> Genau die Punkte die du beim ION bemägelst sehe ich auch am meisten stört das fehlende 1.5 240er Dämpfer finde ich nicht unbedingt notwendig aber das Gewciht ist mit 4.1 KG gar nicht so schlecht im Vergleich zu den 3800 vom 951.



Ich vergleiche es aber mit nem Socom und das hat 3200 g. 



John McLeash schrieb:


> Das ION könnte auf eine agressivere Geo getrimmt werden ein 1.5 muss heute Standartmässig drin sein.



Ausserdem hätte ich gerne die 73 mm Tretlager/135 mm oder 142 mm Ausfallenden-Option. Schade dass Nicolai nicht das volle Potential einer Customschmiede ausnutzt.

@swabian: von Nicolai gesponsort oder wie kommt Ihr an eins mit 1.5?


----------



## swabian (7. März 2010)

Hi,
gestern geholt und gleich an die Arbeit gemacht, fast fertig bis auf die Hinterradaufnahme


Gewicht fahrfertig (einschl. Kette und Hinterrad) 17,5 Kilogramm und solide aufgebaut einschl. Sprit und Öl

Hab noch einen Federteller für die Nukeproof Feder drehen müssen (36mm)

Sorry für die schlechten Bilder, die nächsten werden besser!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doppelkorn (8. März 2010)

jungs, ganz kurz.

angepeilte federhärte beim 951 mit ccdb dämpfer und ca.73kg körpfergewicht fahrfertig?


----------



## derBen (8. März 2010)

swabian schrieb:


> Hi,
> gestern geholt und gleich an die Arbeit gemacht, fast fertig bis auf die Hinterradaufnahme
> 
> 
> ...




Glückwunsch!welche größe ist das?

Was für eine TI Feder hast gewählt bei deinem Gewicht und warum hast nen neuen Teller drehen müssen, ich hatte eine nukeproof ti letztes Jahr im dhx die hat dann aber auch im neuen rc4 gepasst?!


----------



## swabian (8. März 2010)

Danke
Grösse M, bin froh, daß ich kein L genommen habe bei 182cm.
Ist eine Nukeproof 450-3" (76 Kg, denke mal vom Aufsitzen her das passt) welche 36mm Innendurchmesser hat, der DHX Teller misst 34,5, das Problem ist, daß die Feder hin und her wandert und den Dämpfer verkratzen kann, hab die Feder halt noch übrig

werd nachher mal Bilder vom Komplettrad reinstellen (fertig)

Bin ich gespannt wie sich das Radl bewegen lässt.


----------



## derBen (8. März 2010)

mhhh ok danke!
naja muss auch sagen das ich das alte rad mit dem rc4 und der ti nur ein paar mal gefahren habe, gab auf jedenfall keine spuren zu sehen!Ehr damals im dhx da hat sie innnen nen paar mal kontakt gehabt!

warum bis froh das du keine L hast? ich mein nur rein vom drauf sitzen ists schwierig zu sagen oder, denn richtig gefahren bist ja noch nicht!
Ich hatte leider nur auf ner s die möglichkeit wählen zu können aber das fand ich schon sehr sehr kurz für mich deswegen dann L, mags auch etwas länger haben-ex glory fahrer mit 64er rohr!


----------



## swabian (8. März 2010)

bin schon ein paar Meter gefahren, fühle mich eigentlich recht wohl, bin vom Bewegungsablauf auch nicht eingeschränkt, etwas angenehmer als mein Flatline in M, das Aufsitzen bezieht sich ja nur auf die Feder!
Richtig testen kann ich erst wieder wenn der verkackte Schnee weg ist.

Was nicht richtig passt ist die E13 LG1+ 40t, sie steht bei einem 38er Kettenblatt am Hinterbau an, ich kann sie auch nicht weit genug vorschieben,
ist also nicht optimal, nicht empfehlenswert, bei 36er Kettenblatt würde es besser passen.
Wenn ich die 2 Dicken Scheiben montiere und an der Kurbel die Spacer versetze (für mehr Abstand), dann wird die Kettenlinie ziemlich schräg bei den oberen 4 Kettenblätter und die Kette schrabbelt richtig nett an der Führung!
Werde mir wahrscheinlich eine MRP G2 kaufen und halt in den sauren Apfel beißen und die E 13 wieder hergeben.


----------



## derBen (8. März 2010)

swabian schrieb:


> ...das Aufsitzen bezieht sich ja nur auf die Feder!...
> 
> Was nicht richtig passt ist die E13 LG1+ 40t, sie steht bei einem 38er Kettenblatt am Hinterbau an, ich kann sie auch nicht weit genug vorschieben,
> ....
> Werde mir wahrscheinlich eine MRP G2 kaufen und halt in den sauren Apfel beißen und die E 13 wieder hergeben.



jo ich meinte mit draufsitzen wegen der größe vom rahmen, erstes gefühl usw. da merkst ja schon grob obs gut passen könnte


das die lg1 nich gut passt wurde mir schon gesagt deswegen wirds auch ne mrp!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Boy (8. März 2010)

Hey ,

kann mir einer nen rat geben wegen der Rahmengröße?
Ich bin 172cm groß.
Was für Steuersätze könnt ihr empfehlen? Gehen Semi Integrierte auch?
Und Achse ist auch keine dabei?

mfg


----------



## swabian (8. März 2010)

Könnt mich in A...beißen wegen der Kettenführung, hab extra noch bei E 13 geschaut ob sie passt.
Das mit der Grösse ist immer so ne grundlegende Entscheidung, ich glaub da hat fast jeder ein bisschen Bauchweh, man kauft ja nicht unbedingt mehrere Rahmen


Für 172cm könnte ich mir S vorstellen, das M könnte wahrscheinlich auch noch gehen!

Steckachse ist definitiv nicht dabei, ich hab eine von Bellacoola und eine von Alutech, sind beide schön leicht.


----------



## Fattire (9. März 2010)

bei 172 cm würde ich M nehmen ich bin 182 cm und habe L.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (9. März 2010)

ja tendiere auch mehr zu M. Fahr mein Norco auch in M und das is vom Oberrohr weng länger dafür is der Radstand weng kürzer.Und damit bin ganz zufrieden.


----------



## Christiaan (9. März 2010)

Cane Creek Double XC Flush II Steuersatz, 

Ich hab noch eine neue medium Team Green 951, sehe bikemarkt


----------



## cyou (9. März 2010)

Mit 172cm bist du zwischen Grösse S und M... ich persönlich bin 173cm und hab ein S genommen. Aber eben, ist Geschmackssache... aber wenn du keine Rennen fährst spielts eh nicht so ne Rolle, gewöhnst dich dran. 

Den CC Steuersatz würd ich nicht unbedingt empfehlen wenn du ne Fox40er verbaust. Mir schlägt die Ecke der unteren Gabelbrücke an der Schweissnaht an wenn ich den Lenker voll einschlage! Muss mir da was einfallen lassen...


----------



## Ghost-Boy (9. März 2010)

@Christiaan ja hab ich schon gesehen, der is aber grün. Bei mir wird es wenn es soweit ist schwarz oder raw.
Gabel kommt erst mal meine alte Boxxer.
Ich denke es wird ein M kommt von der Geo ganz gut an mein Norco und da fühl ich mich ganz wohl.  Zumal die effective Oberrohrlänge etwas kürzer ist beim 951.
Über den CC Steuersatz hab ich auch schon nachgedacht. Der baut schön flach und ist nicht zu teuer. Wie schaut es da mit der Halbarkeit aus.
Gibts bei Intense eine mindest Einpresstiefe? Eine Satelklemme is ja dabei?


----------



## bachmayeah (9. März 2010)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> @Christiaan ja hab ich schon gesehen, der is aber grün. Bei mir wird es wenn es soweit ist schwarz oder raw.
> Gabel kommt erst mal meine alte Boxxer.
> Ich denke es wird ein M kommt von der Geo ganz gut an mein Norco und da fühl ich mich ganz wohl.  Zumal die effective Oberrohrlänge etwas kürzer ist beim 951.
> Über den CC Steuersatz hab ich auch schon nachgedacht. Der baut schön flach und ist nicht zu teuer. Wie schaut es da mit der Halbarkeit aus.
> Gibts bei Intense eine mindest Einpresstiefe? Eine Satelklemme is ja dabei?



cane creek passt wackelt und hat luft, da intense den ja auch verbaut, würde ich mir da gar keine sorgen machen. kaufen!


----------



## swabian (9. März 2010)

Hier nochmal Bilder vom fertigen Bike falls es Jemanden  interessiert!


----------



## Fattire (9. März 2010)

Alternativ geht auch der Flache Step down von Hope den fahre ich und der hält top.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swabian (9. März 2010)

Habe einen Acros AI 25, ist zwar nicht gerade günstig, aber wenn er richtig eingebaut wurde eine Bank mit Edelstahllager!
Habe nur gute Erfahrungen mitAcros Steuersätzen gemacht.


----------



## Fattire (9. März 2010)

Das ist ja die gleiche Liga wie Chris King, Hope oder Reset.


----------



## Mr.A (10. März 2010)

kann ich nicht bestätigen, hatte auch den Ai25 im Sunn, der war nach einer saison fertig.


----------



## John McLeash (11. März 2010)

Mr.A schrieb:


> kann ich nicht bestätigen, hatte auch den Ai25 im Sunn, der war nach einer saison fertig.



Kann ich bestätigen, hatte den AH 07 und der war auch nach einer Saison Schrott.
Das liegt an dem fehlenden Kompressionsring, Acros benutzt lediglich einen Plastikführungsring der radial führt aber nicht klemmt.
Acros umgeht so das Cane Creek Patent das eine wirklichen Klemmring beinhaltet.
Leider spart Acros am falschen Ende, der Steuersatz neigt zum ausschlagen, wie bei mir geschehen.

Der CC Flush ist immer noch einer der besten Reducer oder der Reset Shorty, beide klemmen sehr zuverlässig.


----------



## John McLeash (11. März 2010)

Fattire schrieb:


> Das ist ja die gleiche Liga wie Chris King, Hope oder Reset.



Reset gehört in eine eigene Liga, sorry kannst du nicht mit Hope oder CK vergleichen.


----------



## haha (11. März 2010)

John McLeash schrieb:


> Kann ich bestätigen, hatte den AH 07 und der war auch nach einer Saison Schrott.
> Das liegt an dem fehlenden Kompressionsring, Acros benutzt lediglich einen Plastikführungsring der radial führt aber nicht klemmt.
> Acros umgeht so das Cane Creek Patent das eine wirklichen Klemmring beinhaltet.
> Leider spart Acros am falschen Ende, der Steuersatz neigt zum ausschlagen, wie bei mir geschehen.
> ...



endlich mal einer ders sagt.. ich kann auch nicht verstehen, wie man die acros steuersätze gut finden kann. vor allem der 1.5 reducer ist der letzte rotz. ein riesen alubatzen mit kleinem lager.


----------



## swabian (11. März 2010)

Acros Lager vom AI 25 sind auch nicht kleiner, zumindest nicht so viel als andere Integrierte Steuersätze
Wenn es wegen der Einbauhöhe nicht ist, dann fährt man immer besser mit einem konventionellen 1.5 Reducer!
Vorteil vom Acros ist die große Einpresstiefe, da hat das Steuerrohr keine Chance mehr zum ausschlagen!
Acros Steuersätze sind sehr sehr empfindlich beim Einpressen, ich habe mir hierfür ein extra Werkzeug gedreht welches nur außen am Steuersatz drückt
aber innen führt (hab auch ein selbstgebautes Einpressgerät mit ziemlich dicker Spindel und super Führung, verkanten fast ausgeschlossen)!
Mit normalem Werkzeug ist es schon fast der Tod des Steuersatzes.

Ich gebe euch recht, ein super Steuersatz zumindest vom anschauen her ist ein Cane Creek Double XXC2, der XXC Flush hätte mir ein bisschen wenig Einpresstiefe.

Wäre fast ein eigenees Thema wert


----------



## Fattire (11. März 2010)

John McLeash schrieb:


> Reset gehört in eine eigene Liga, sorry kannst du nicht mit Hope oder CK vergleichen.



Wieso was hast an Hope oder CK auszusetzen?


----------



## John McLeash (11. März 2010)

@swabian.

Die Einpresstiefe bei 1.5 muss nicht gross sein, die Kraft übertragende Fläche nimmt ja im Quadrat zum Durchmesser zu also reicht ein Flush 2 vollkommen.

@ Fattire

CK hat keinen Klemmkonus, mein Steelset kommt ganz gern mal lose wenn ich irgendwo einschlage, ist sehr nervig jedesmal Brücke lösen etc.
Zudem ist der CK NICHT gedichtet, was ich nach einem WE da immer ******** aus dem Steuersatz kratze...
Bin nicht überzeugt vom King, aber die Lager sind gut.
Ich habe jetzt nen Klemmkonus aus nem alten FSA Steuersatz verbaut und den oberen Deckel einfach weggelassen der Konus baut so hoch das ich die Brücke direkt auf den Konus schrauben kann und dann hab ich noch einen passenden O Ring reingelegt der das ganze ordentlich dichtet, jetzt funzt das Ding.
Aber standartmässig kein King mehr.
Hope bin ich nie gefahren aber finde ihn vom System und dichtung auf dem Papier besser als den King.

Fahre am freerider den Resetsteuersatz, das Ding ist wirklich sehr gut, Wellendichtringe sehr gute Lager einfach Fire&Forget das Ding.
Nach 2 jahren Einsatz kein Schmutz im Steuersatz, Lager laufen wie neu, Reset ist der wahre Chris King.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fattire (11. März 2010)

Ich und einige meiner Bekannten Fahren Hope Steuersätze und da gibts keinerlei Probleme, wenn man sie nicht mit Dampfstrahlern bearbeitet. Hat jemand andere erfahrungen?


----------



## swabian (17. März 2010)

Hi,

irgendwie stehe ich auf der Leitung, ich habe gestern ein bisschen getestet vor der Haustüre und im Garten, dabei auch die Dämpferposition umgehängt.
Bei welchem Loch wird der Maximale Federweg erzielt?

ich dachte immer im unteren Loch, aber im oberen Loch fühlt sich der Hinterbau plüschiger und nach mehr Federweg an oder leigt es einfach am Übersetzungsverhältnis


----------



## hacke242 (17. März 2010)

oben mehr, unten weniger.
(wie bei dem fahrer )))


----------



## swabian (17. März 2010)

Ja, das dachte ich mir schon, alleine schon wegen dem Hebelverhältnis am Umlenkhebel, aber eine angeblich fundierte Person sagte mir das völlig überzeugt mit dem unteren Loch!
Scheiß Löcher, es gibt obere, untere...mit Haar, ohne Haar....


----------



## MT3ike (25. März 2010)

Ich klinke mich mal schnell beim Thema "Steuersatz" fürs 951 ein.
Ich verwende den Cane Creek XXC II Flush, habe aber den Gabelkonus dafür verloren :-( Weiß nicht zufällig jemand welche Hersteller-Nr der Gabelkonus für Cane Creek XXC II Flush hat?
Cane Creek direkt antwortet leider nicht und auch sonst finde ich viel zi viele verschieden konuse, aber keinen genauen informationen.


----------



## Christiaan (25. März 2010)

http://store.canecreek.com/products..._number=.HSS22101/1739.0.1.1.18069.496.0.0.0?

Laut Cane Creek musst diesen haben, ich will mir noch eni extra kaufen, aber hab den hier noch nicht gefunden, und USD 25 versadn ist mir wirklich zuviel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MT3ike (25. März 2010)

Christiaan schrieb:


> http://store.canecreek.com/products..._number=.HSS22101/1739.0.1.1.18069.496.0.0.0?
> 
> Laut Cane Creek musst diesen haben, ich will mir noch eni extra kaufen, aber hab den hier noch nicht gefunden, und USD 25 versadn ist mir wirklich zuviel



Hast du die info von Cane Creek direkt? Denn ich hab denen mal geschrieben, aber bis jetzt noch keine antwort erhalten :-( 

Den ganzen steuersatz möchte ich auch nicht kaufen müssen!


----------



## Christiaan (25. März 2010)

Ja, den Antwort kommt direkt von Cane Creek selbst, die haben mir gesagt das es diesen teil sein soll. ist in viele andere steuersatze von CC auch verbaut


----------



## MT3ike (25. März 2010)

Christiaan schrieb:


> http://store.canecreek.com/products..._number=.HSS22101/1739.0.1.1.18069.496.0.0.0?
> aber hab den hier noch nicht gefunden, und USD 25 versadn ist mir wirklich zuviel



Für akzeptable 9.20$ versand kann man ihn hier bestellen http://www.bikeman.com/HD2125.html


----------



## Datonate (26. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich nutze an meinem 951er eine SRAM PG990 DH Kassette, Shimano Saint Kurbel, 38T Kettenblatt und e.13 Ketenführung.

Ich kann einstellen was ich will, ich komm ums verr... nicht auf das kleinste Ritzel. Passt das bei euch?


----------



## alex-66 (26. April 2010)

habe eine Race Face Atlas Kurbel, e.13 LG1+ X.0 Schaltwerk, PG 990 Kranz und kann alle 9 Gänge nutzen


----------



## swabian (26. April 2010)

Kann normal nicht sein, ich fahre eine Dura Ace Kassette 12-25, 38 Kettenblatt MRP G2 und Saint Schaltwerk kurz, zudem eine Atlas FR 83mm!
Hast Du das große Kettenblatt auf der Außenseite des großen Lochkreises oder auf der Innenseite montiert?

Wahrscheinlich stimmt die Kettenlinie nicht oder die Führung ist falsch ausdistanziert!


----------



## deimudder (26. April 2010)

Dura Ace Ritzel 11/21, Saint Kurbel, E13 SRS+, E13 38 KB und alles flutscht


----------



## violence (27. April 2010)

braucht jemand von euch einen K9 steuersatz zb fürs Intense 951 für 5  inch oberrohre mit dem man einen 2 grad flacheren Lenkwinkel  zusammenbekommt?
denn das 951 in der 8 inch version ist meiner Meinung nach sausteil. 
Also falls jemand interesse hat bitte melden, verkauf einen neuwertigen  K9 für 5 inch steuerrohre / zb Sunday Ironhorse oder 951 mit 2 Grad  verschiebung. 
Der k9 ist sicherlich der Beste in dem Segment, kostet neu 140 Euro und  man kriegt ihn sauschwer.


----------



## Datonate (27. April 2010)

swabian schrieb:


> Kann normal nicht sein, ich fahre eine Dura Ace Kassette 12-25, 38 Kettenblatt MRP G2 und Saint Schaltwerk kurz, zudem eine Atlas FR 83mm!
> Hast Du das große Kettenblatt auf der Außenseite des großen Lochkreises oder auf der Innenseite montiert?
> 
> Wahrscheinlich stimmt die Kettenlinie nicht oder die Führung ist falsch ausdistanziert!



Das Kettenblatt ist auf der Innenseite montiert. Wieviele Spacer hastn du bei der Kurbel zwischenliegen?

mfg Dato


----------



## swabian (27. April 2010)

Race Face Kurbel ist anders als Shimano!
Habe eine Kettenlinie von ca. 56-57mm von mitte Sattelrohr bis mitte Kettenblatt gemessen (oder Unterrohr)!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (28. April 2010)

schalte vorne aufs mittlere Kettenblatt (wenn du nur eins hast dann lass da ) und hinten aufs mittlere, wenn du siehst das die Kette nicht gerade verläuft musst du entweder ein Spacer dazu oder einen weg machen.


----------



## alex-66 (29. April 2010)

bei zwei Kettenblätter ???


----------



## cyou (29. April 2010)

So, hab nun einige Runs mit meine 951er hinter mir und bin sehr überzeugt von diesem Teil! Das Heck klebt förmlich am Boden und die Geo fühlt sich einfach Hammer an. Verglichen mit meinem Demo9 aus dem Jahre 2004 sind das schon Welten...  Flugstunden hatte ich bis jetzt aber noch keine, nur ruppige Single-Trails. Bin gespannt auf's Flugverhalten da ich von 20.4kg auf 18kg runtergegangen bin... 

Das Einzige was mir bisher "negativ" aufgefallen ist, ist das tiefe Tretlager da ich jetzt doch öfters in Kurven den Boden berühre oder zwischen Engpassagen mit der Pedale Steine berühre was ich vorher nicht hatte. Denke aber das könnte auch am SAG liegen... benötige vielleicht eine härtere Feder da Grösse S mit einer 400er ausgeliefert wird. Naja, mal schaun...

Weiter hab ich ein Problem mit dem Antrieb... meine Kettenlinie ist voll im Arsch da ich den ISCG-Adapter unter die Kefü klemmen musste. Meine E13 LG1+ berührt ohne den Adapter die Querstrebe vom Hinterbau und ich kann sie nicht darunterklemmen. Ich müsste die Führungsschiene der oberen Kefü kürzen damit sie passt. Denke die Ursache des Problems ist das kürzere Rohr zwischen Tretlager und Umlenkwippe (ist das auch das Sitzrohr?) da ich Grösse S fahre. Die Meisten haben ja Grösse M und da sind auch vereinzelt die neuen E13 montiert. Am alten Downhiller hatte ich die alte E13 dran und die war um einiges flexibler einzustellen... evt. passt ja ne MRP besser.

Dann noch folgendes Problem; die Ecken der unteren Brücke meiner Fox40er berühren die Schweissnähte am Steuerkopf. Musste zusätzliche Schläuche um die Gabelpuffer montieren, 100%ig sicher ist dies jedoch auch nicht. Bei einem heftigen Sturz wird die Brückenecke wohl trotzdem in die Schweissnaht einschlagen... hier ein paar Bilder zur besseren Erklärung:




















Bei den 2 letzten Fotos sieht man die kleine Delle in der Schweissnaht, verursacht durch die Bewegung im ersten Bild. Klar könnte diese Problem durch einen anderen Steuersatz behoben werden... aber hab den von Intense empfohlenen CaneCreek XXC FlushII verbaut. Eigentlich sollte dies ja nicht passieren... hat das jemand von euch auch schon festgestellt der auch ne 40er verbaut hat?


----------



## deimudder (29. April 2010)

Bezügl. der E13 kann ich da nicht behaupten. Bei mir ging die Einstellerei relativ problemlos. Jedoch habe ich die Schiene der oberen Führung gekürzt, da evtl. diese an die Sitzstrebe stossen könnte. Ein Anschlagen der Gabel (habe jetzt keine 40er) konnte ich nicht feststellen. Mit dem tiefen Tretlager gebe ich dir bezügl. des Gewöhnens recht. Anbei ein Bild von meinem Bock. Du kannst sehen, dass meine Führung eigentlich korrekt eingestellt ist.


----------



## alex-66 (29. April 2010)

Also tiefes Tretlager stört mich auch ein bisschen, aber die neuen Demos haben ja dank Sam Hill auch ein verdammt Tiefes, gleicht sich beim Rennen also wieder aus . Mit der LG1+ hab ich keine Probleme. Bei der Gabel würde ich einen höheren Steuersatz (King etc.) unten einpressen, dein integrierter verringert natürlich den Platz zw. Gabel und Rahmen.


----------



## swabian (29. April 2010)

Hi,

ich würde einen anderen Steuersatz reinbauen!
Mit der Kettenführung, ich hatte am Anfang auch eine e 13 LG1+ mit 38er Kettenblatt, bei mir stand der obere Teil auch an (0-2 Zehntel Platz bei optimaler Ausrichtung zur Kette), was mir auch nicht gefiel, daß der Verstellbereich der Langlöcher zu klein war und die Kettenführung, speziell die obere Führung ziemlich weit hinten hing, wie oben auf dem Pic von Dreimudder, somit der Abstand zur Kette im hinteren Bereich der Führung sehr groß war!
Kurzerhand ich verkaufte die e 13 und montierte eine MRP G2 und die passt wie angegossen!


----------



## cyou (29. April 2010)

Dacht ich's mir dass die MRP besser passt. Im Nachinein ist man immer schlauer. Aber anstatt ne neue zu kaufen werd ich wohl die obere Führung kürzen wie's deimudder gemacht hat... ist die günstigere Lösung  

Bezüglich der Gabel ist natürlich schon ein Unterschied zwischen Boxxer und 40er. Die Boxxer ist schmäler als die 40er sodass die Gabelpuffer früher mit dem Rahmen Kontakt haben denke ich. Aber ich hab mir lange den Kopf zerbrochen für eine Lösung, das mit den Schläuchen ist für mich die Beste im Moment. Ich werd wohl mal Intense direkt anschreiben ob ihnen dieses Problem bewusst ist. Ist sicher ein gewisses Sicherheitsrisiko sollte die Gabelbrücke voll an die Schweissnaht schlagen...


----------



## Datonate (29. April 2010)

Vielleicht wisst ihr mehr... 

Wenn ich auf meinem 951 sitze, die hintere Bremse anziehe und hin und her wippe, knarrt es übelst laut. Das Geräusch kommt aus Richtung Hinterbau. Habt ihr das auch bzw. könnt sagen, woher das kommt?

mfg Dato


----------



## deimudder (29. April 2010)

Schön dass ich nicht allein bin selbst mit neuer Feder und das ich den Dämpfer zur Montage der Titanfeder draussen hatte. Gehe aber am WE mal auf Recherche. Rahmenbruch kann ich denk ich ausschließen. Kumpel ist Ingenieur und er meinte evtl Lager oder so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Datonate (29. April 2010)

deimudder schrieb:


> Schön dass ich nicht allein bin selbst mit neuer Feder und das ich den Dämpfer zur Montage der Titanfeder draussen hatte. Gehe aber am WE mal auf Recherche. Rahmenbruch kann ich denk ich ausschließen. Kumpel ist Ingenieur und er meinte evtl Lager oder so...



Was, das Teil knarrzt bei dir auch? Ich dachte erst, dass sind die XT Scheiben...

Habe jetzt alle Lagerschrauben gelockert und wieder festgezogen... Knarrzt weiter. Kumpel aufs Bike gesetzt, der hat Bremse angezogen und ich hab geschaut. Sobald es knarrzt vibirert die Kettenstrebe sehr stark. Aber wo das herkommt, keine Ahnung. Nervt mich extrem beim Bremsen...


----------



## Red Dragon (29. April 2010)

Guckt euch beide mal die DU-Lager im Dämpfer an, hatte das jetzt schon 2x und es kam in beiden Fällen davon.

Einfach Dämpfer raus und schauen, ob einem die Buchsen entgegenfallen.


----------



## deimudder (30. April 2010)

Kannst du mal nähere Arbeitsschritte beschreiben? Langt ein Reinigen der Buchsen oder muss man die austauschen? Den Dämpfer hatte ich schon zwecks Federwechsel drausen. Wie oft muss man das machen? Tritt das regelmäßig auf? 

Das Knarzen ist wie gesagt nur bei gezogener Hinterradbremse in Kombination mit Einfedern. Während der Fahrt hört man nix.


----------



## alex-66 (30. April 2010)

Isch hab det och, werde heute mal schauen was das sein kann, werde sowieso grundschmierung machen da mein tretlager knarrt als hätten sich da zwerge eingenisstet.

Mal sehen ob es weg ist, in dem zuge werd ich gleichmal alle schrauben mit loctite versehen


----------



## Datonate (30. April 2010)

Sagt mal, könnte es an der Kette liegen? Zieht mal die Bremse, federt mal ein und schaut auf die Kette. Flext die zu stark bzw. kommt das von der Nabe da die Kette zu sehr Flext weil die vermutlich zu kurz ist? Kann es in dem Zusammenhang auch an der KeFü liegen?


----------



## hacke242 (30. April 2010)

bei mir verschwand das knacken, als ich die steckachse ausgebaut, gefettet und wieder eingebaut hatte. aktuell knackt es hin und wieder mal bei gezogener hinterradbremse, dachte auch schon über den bremssattel (the one) nach und auch an die ausfallenden.
hmmmmmm. ich werde das mal hier weiterverfolgen. bin gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (30. April 2010)

deimudder schrieb:


> Bezügl. der E13 kann ich da nicht behaupten. Bei mir ging die Einstellerei relativ problemlos. Jedoch habe ich die Schiene der oberen Führung gekürzt, da evtl. diese an die Sitzstrebe stossen könnte.



hab ich auch gemacht, sicher ist sicher


----------



## bachmayeah (30. April 2010)

Datonate schrieb:


> Was, das Teil knarrzt bei dir auch? Ich dachte erst, dass sind die XT Scheiben...
> 
> Habe jetzt alle Lagerschrauben gelockert und wieder festgezogen... Knarrzt weiter. Kumpel aufs Bike gesetzt, der hat Bremse angezogen und ich hab geschaut. Sobald es knarrzt vibirert die Kettenstrebe sehr stark. Aber wo das herkommt, keine Ahnung. Nervt mich extrem beim Bremsen...



hatte ich auch, hab dann dann einfach mal unten gut fett reingespritzt und die bolzen auch nochmal gereinigt und gefettet danach lief das teil ohne geräusche von sich zu geben ...


----------



## haha (30. April 2010)

die ausfaller knarzen auch mal gerne und lockern sich. bissl fett an die kontaktstellen. und etwas loctite auf die schrauben..


----------



## Datonate (30. April 2010)

haha schrieb:


> die ausfaller knarzen auch mal gerne und lockern sich. bissl fett an die kontaktstellen. und etwas loctite auf die schrauben..



Jawoll, da lag das Problem. Die Ausfaller waren nur "Vormontiert". Da war werder Loctite noch Fett dran. Dreck war auch dazwischen. Und das beste, so sah eine der Unterlegscheiben aus:












Ist zwar nur ne Kleinigkeit, aber für den Preis was der Rahmen kostet und dafür, dass das angeblich alles Handmade ist... nuja, ich weiss nicht...


Jetzt knartzt jedenfalls nicht mehr... 

mfg Dato


----------



## swabian (1. Mai 2010)

Das ist Handmade
Kommt darauf an wieviel Buds der Junge getrunken hat am Vortag!

War bei mir auch, ich zerlege aber sowieso den ganzen Rahmen bei Kauf und fette  alles!

P.S. ja das mit den Unterlegscheiben war bei mir auch.

Beim Schweißen sieht man auch Handmade, aber irgendwie können es die Deutschen besser (Nicolai).
Trotz allem, das Bike fasziniert mich immer wieder aufs Neue, würde es nicht mehr gegen ein Flatty, im Moment auch nicht gegen ein Ion eintauschen


----------



## deimudder (1. Mai 2010)

AHHH, also die Ausfallenden! Habe gestern alles bis auf das gefettet usw. Dann muss ich mir nur heute noch Loctite besorgen!


----------



## deimudder (1. Mai 2010)

Diese Futt-G3 Ausfallenden. Bei mir waren die gerade mit 2-3 nm angezogen. Schön Staub auf den Bolzen und alles furztrocken. Alles gereinigt und gefettet. Bisserl Loctite und die Karre ist wieder leise... 

Hab mal die Schrauben mit 10 nm angezogen... Hab nichts bezüglich der Drehmomente gefunden.


----------



## bachmayeah (1. Mai 2010)

was können die ausfallenenden dazu, wenn du sie nciht festziehst oder festziehen lässt 
wie gut, dass meine ohne montierte ausfallende kommen, da weiß ich dann auch was wie gemacht ist.


----------



## swabian (1. Mai 2010)

.....schön, daß es nur Kleinigkeiten sind
Das Konzept geht auf...


----------



## deimudder (1. Mai 2010)

Mache niemanden einen Vorwurf. Bin ja nur happy das es einfach war... Zukünftig werde ich da regelmäßig darauf achten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Datonate (1. Mai 2010)

Super, nu haben wir den Fehler für alle gefunden und es läuft . Aber das die Unterlegscheibe bei allen so aussieht, ist bitter wie ich finde .

@ Deimudder:

Zwecks Nm habe ich auch nichts gefunden... hab die Schrauben handfest angezogen, muss halten . Sofern jemand was über die Drehmomente rausfindet, bitte posten.

@ all:

Habt ihr eure Rahmen auf der Intense Seite registriert? Wenn ja, wo find ich an dem 951 die Rahmen / Seriennummer *such?

mfg Dato


----------



## haha (1. Mai 2010)

die ausfallerschrauben müssen schon mit etwas "bums" angezogen werden.
an meinem socom mache ich das mit 12NM. und regelmäßig kontrollieren.
ein kettenblattschraubenschlüssel ist auch von vorteil, sonst dreht sich nur die gewindehülse mit.


----------



## cyou (3. Mai 2010)

Hab ich mir auch schon überlegt den Rahmen zu registieren... weiss aber nicht ob das in meinem Fall ne gute Idee ist da ich ihn "illegalerweise" eigenständig aus USA importiert habe.

Die Rahmennr. findest du unter dem Tretlager wenn ich mich nicht irre...


----------



## deimudder (3. Mai 2010)

Was ist denn daran illegal? Meine Unterlegscheiben der Ausfallenden sehen noch top aus


----------



## Datonate (3. Mai 2010)

cyou schrieb:


> Hab ich mir auch schon überlegt den Rahmen zu registieren... weiss aber nicht ob das in meinem Fall ne gute Idee ist da ich ihn "illegalerweise" eigenständig aus USA importiert habe.
> 
> Die Rahmennr. findest du unter dem Tretlager wenn ich mich nicht irre...



Spielt doch keine Rolle. Woher du den Rahmen hast oder nicht ist doch egal. Hauptsache du hast ne Rechnung und den Garantiebeleg. 

Natürlich sollte der auch nicht geklaut sein


----------



## pEju (4. Mai 2010)

cyou schrieb:


> Hab ich mir auch schon überlegt den Rahmen zu registieren... weiss aber nicht ob das in meinem Fall ne gute Idee ist da ich ihn "illegalerweise" eigenständig aus USA importiert habe.
> 
> Die Rahmennr. findest du unter dem Tretlager wenn ich mich nicht irre...



haha meine rahmen # hab ich auch schon vergeblich gesucht.
unten am tretlager ist jedenfalls nicht! und ich hab sie auch sonst
nirgends gefunden .

btw: welche ti feder ist denn mit dem rc4 kompatibel? passt die nuke proof und/oder obtainium?
und wie scahuts mit anderen herstellern aus?


----------



## deimudder (4. Mai 2010)

Nuke Proof passt 100%ig


----------



## Datonate (4. Mai 2010)

Sofern jemand seine Hinterbaustreben, Sattelstange zwecks Lift und Unterrohr beim 951 abkleben will, der kann sich bei mir melden.

Ich habe für die Streben, Sattelrohr und das Unterrohr, bis zur Rundung, vorgefertigte Folien die bei mir perfekt passen und bisher auch top halten.

Sofern bedarf, einfach melden. Ich gebs weiter.


mfg Dato


----------



## swabian (4. Mai 2010)

deimudder schrieb:


> Nuke Proof passt 100%ig



Habe eine 450er Nukeproof, sie passt zwar rein, hat aber einen größeren Innendurchmesser (weiß nicht mehr genau, waren aber fast einen Millimeter),
dadurch kann sich die Feder auf den Tellern bewegen und am Agb. scheuern!

Habe mir ein Spacer für oben sowie den geschlitzen Teller für unten gedreht, jetzt sitzt sie wirklich Nuke äh Bombproof!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyou (4. Mai 2010)

"Illegal" ist vielleicht das falsche Wort... man kann ja den Rahmen nicht bei Intense direkt bestellen sondern muss über einen Händler in den USA gehen. Und ich möchte nicht dass Intense in einem Garantiefall es bis zu diesem Händler nachverfolgen kann da es ja eigentlich "Goodwill" von ihm war...

Und Rechnung lautet ja vom Händler... aber egal, ich hab's drüben vor Ort gekauft, basta


----------



## MT3ike (6. Mai 2010)

Ich hab mal ne frage: Auch ein paar Pics hab ich einen "speziellen" Kettenstrebenschutz fürs 951 gesehen.....Jetzt wollt ich mal fragen ob jemand zufällig weiß obs den zu kaufen gibt (wenn ja wo) oder ob jemand weiß ob das "nur" eine passgenaue Folie ist.
Hab mal ein bild angehäng und mit einem grünen Pfeil markiert...(rot ging leider nicht, da der rahmen bereits rot war  )


----------



## deimudder (6. Mai 2010)

sollte selbstklebendes Klettband sein. Machen einige, aber die Haltbarkeit stell ich in Frage bzw. wird dreckig wie sau. Da ist mir mein Rennradschlauch lieber. Wenn ich mal Muse habe, werde ich blaues Rennradlenkerband nehmen


----------



## schu2000 (6. Mai 2010)

Auch wenn ich kein 951-Fahrer bin, aber zum Klettband kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, es funktioniert einigermaßen, dämpft die Geräusche der schlagenden Kette recht gut, man sollte sich aber darauf einstellen, dass man diese Art von Kettenstrebenschutz gelegentlich wechseln muss, zum Beispiel wenn man mal nen Tag bei richtigem Sauwetter draußen war, das Klettzeugs an meiner Kettenstrebe war dann durchgeweicht und mit Kleben wars vorbei...


----------



## [email protected] [email protected] (11. Mai 2010)

MT3ike schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ne frage: Auch ein paar Pics hab ich einen "speziellen" Kettenstrebenschutz fürs 951 gesehen.....Jetzt wollt ich mal fragen ob jemand zufällig weiß obs den zu kaufen gibt (wenn ja wo) oder ob jemand weiß ob das "nur" eine passgenaue Folie ist.
> Hab mal ein bild angehäng und mit einem grünen Pfeil markiert...(rot ging leider nicht, da der rahmen bereits rot war  )
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 186975




haut bei mir auch super hin, auf der Unterseite genau auf der Schweisnaht hinter dem Kefü-Ausgang muss man öfters mal nachkleben. Der Rest hält ne knappe Saison. Die "flauschige" bzw. weiche Seite des Klebeklettverschlusses dämpft besser  Zu kaufen gibts die von TESA im Baumarkt in PAckungen oder im Nähladen deines Vertrauen als Meterware.
Funktioniert auch an anderen Bikes


----------



## cliomare (17. Mai 2010)

Hab zwar schonmal vor Monaten gefragt, aber so ich mich recht erinnere, keine wirkliche Antwort erhalten.
Nachdem das Thema Intense 951 bei mir wohl doch wieder aktuell wird, noch einmal meine Frage:


Ist das 951 Hammerschmidt-kompatibel?


Bitte nur die Antwort obs technisch funktioniert, aber keine Diskussionen über den Sinn/Unsinn einer Hammerschmidt Kurbel am Downhiller!

Danke und Grüße!

PS: Bekommt man die Intense in Europa irgendwo günstiger als bei CRC? Die 4% auf den UVP sind schon sehr mikrig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derBen (17. Mai 2010)

gute Richtung! Ich würde nämlich gern mal wissen was ihr so für Kurbeln fahrt da meine eigentlich vorgesehenen nun nicht gepasst haben dank breitem hinterbau oder zu kleinem Qfaktor!


----------



## alex-66 (18. Mai 2010)

Race Face Atlas FR in 170mm, wobei 165er besser wären wegen dem tiefen Tretlager


----------



## bachmayeah (18. Mai 2010)

fsa gravity light mega exo 165*83...

btw falls einer noch ne ti feder fürs 951 braucht...


----------



## Single (18. Mai 2010)

Also ich hab auch mal nen paar Fragen bezüglich des 951, undzwar wie sieht mit dem Steuersatz aus, ich möchte aufjedenfall die 2011er Fox 40 verbauen nur sollen die Standrohre oben nicht soweit von der ersten brücke entfernt sien und der lenkwinkel sollte dabei passabel bleiben. Könnte mir jemand dazu nen Feedback geben?
Wegen der Partliste, die ist in meinem Album unter dem Rahmen verfügbar, so sollte es werden .

Gruß


----------



## Single (18. Mai 2010)

@Datonate: Rahmen nummer unten hinterm Tretlager wo der Hinterbau mit dem HAuptrahmen verbunden ist


----------



## derBen (18. Mai 2010)

kay!thx was für Innenlager nehmt ihr dann vorzugsweise?
ich muss jetzt leider erstmal meine alten holzfeller drann klemmen!


----------



## Single (18. Mai 2010)

Also ich werde die Saintkurbeln mit dem Chris King Innenlager fahren/ausprobieren ^^

edit: in 165er länger


----------



## Soulbrother (18. Mai 2010)

Sofern dein Rahmen ein 73er Innenlagergehäuse hat,könnte was daraus werden


----------



## Single (18. Mai 2010)

Passt das Innenlager nicht ?


----------



## Soulbrother (18. Mai 2010)

Nein,vom Chris gibts bisher leider noch keine 83er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christiaan (19. Mai 2010)

Hab schon mehrere gesehen mit den Chris King innenlager, vielliecht ohne sleeve oder so etwas


----------



## Single (19. Mai 2010)

Das ist ja ******* 

welches Innenlager könnt ihr mir denn dann empfehlen?


----------



## alex-66 (19. Mai 2010)

Hab ein Hope Innenlager und bin damit sehr zufrieden, Kostenpunkt 84,- EURONEN


----------



## Single (19. Mai 2010)

Jo Preis ist erstmal egal es soll nur schön und gut werden 
Das Hope Keramik innenlager?


----------



## alex-66 (19. Mai 2010)

edelstahl, reicht aus


----------



## Single (19. Mai 2010)

reicht aus gibts bei mir nicht  
es muss einmal richtig geil werden und dann will ich damit glücklich sein 
Sehe viele die sagen ja reicht und haben nur Probleme damit  (z.B Gabeln)


----------



## alex-66 (19. Mai 2010)

seh ich genauso, drum hab ick boxxer wc und ccdb dämpfer aber beim innenlager hörts bei mir auf mit der perfektion


----------



## Single (19. Mai 2010)

Also ich werde die 2011er 40 ausprobieren mit den sogenannten Kashima Standrohren und der CCDB muss ich schauen wird aufjedenfall einer reinkommen aber ich warte noch nen bisschen vllt kommt bald nen neues Modell raus. Wenn ich mir so einen arschteuren Dämpfer kaufe kann ich auch aufs neue Modell warten, falls es sowas gibt


----------



## Crak (19. Mai 2010)

ihr habt probleme:-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Single (19. Mai 2010)

Crak du hast dich doch auch ordentlich informiert, als du dir ein 951 zulegen wolltest 
Ich will einfach nur sicher gehen, dass alles passt und alles gut ist mehr nicht .
Lieber zuviel Fragen, als nur mist nachher besitzen, oder?
Fragen kostet ja nichts


----------



## bachmayeah (19. Mai 2010)

ich glaub der crak hat auf bewährtes gesetzt, mit dem er übwiegend auch schon vorher zufrieden war und def. "weniger wind" gemacht. sympathisch.


----------



## Single (19. Mai 2010)

Ich sach nichts gegen seinen Aufbau  der ist TOP aber ich frage nur,  da ich sicher sein möchte, da ich die Parts nicht kenne und sie  ausprobieren möchte dann kann ich ja vor fehlkäufen gewarnt werden


----------



## Crak (20. Mai 2010)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> ich glaub der crak hat auf bewährtes gesetzt, mit dem er übwiegend auch schon vorher zufrieden war und def. "weniger wind" gemacht. sympathisch.



sign.


----------



## Datonate (20. Mai 2010)

cliomare schrieb:


> Ist das 951 Hammerschmidt-kompatibel?



Sollte technisch funktionieren. Das Intense hat ein 83er Innenlager. Habe auch über die Hammerschmidt nachgedacht. Da das Tretlager extrem tief liegt und ich regelmäßig aufsetze, ist die Hammerschmidt ne top Option.




Single schrieb:


> Also ich hab auch mal nen paar Fragen bezüglich des 951, undzwar wie sieht mit dem Steuersatz aus, ich möchte aufjedenfall die 2011er Fox 40 verbauen nur sollen die Standrohre oben nicht soweit von der ersten brücke entfernt sien und der lenkwinkel sollte dabei passabel bleiben. Könnte mir jemand dazu nen Feedback geben?
> Wegen der Partliste, die ist in meinem Album unter dem Rahmen verfügbar, so sollte es werden .
> Gruß



Hä- Wie meinste das? An den 2011er FOX ist doch nichts anders. Das sieht genau so aus, wie bei den bisherigen. Bilder von 951ern mit 40er siehste auf der Intense Seite. Den Lenkwinkel kannst du ja selbst einstellen, in dem du die obere Brücke entsprechend einstellst. Aber warum musses die 2011er sein? Und wenn dir die Einstellmöglichkeiten mit der Brücke nicht reichen, dann kannst du den Lenkwinkel mit dem Steuersatz korrigieren. Ich habe einen Cane Creek XXc Flush II verbaut und passt top.




Single schrieb:


> @Datonate: Rahmen nummer unten hinterm Tretlager wo der Hinterbau mit dem HAuptrahmen verbunden ist



Danke, ich habs vorher schon gefunden 




derBen schrieb:


> kay!thx was für Innenlager nehmt ihr dann vorzugsweise?
> ich muss jetzt leider erstmal meine alten holzfeller drann klemmen!



Habe die Saint Kurbel incl. dazugehöriges Innenlager.


----------



## bachmayeah (20. Mai 2010)

Datonate schrieb:


> [...]Den Lenkwinkel kannst du ja selbst einstellen, in dem du die obere Brücke entsprechend einstellst. [..]



der lenkwinkel ist doch abhängig vom steuerohr und dem steuersatz bzw. caps. den winkel kannst du mMn nicht durch Brückenveränderung einstellen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Single (20. Mai 2010)

Naja wenn du beide brücken tiefer machst wird auch der winkel kleiner  aber geht nicht sehr weit, da du ja 203mm zum Federn brauchst


----------



## Datonate (20. Mai 2010)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> der lenkwinkel ist doch abhängig vom steuerohr und dem steuersatz bzw. caps. den winkel kannst du mMn nicht durch Brückenveränderung einstellen..



Das kannst du schon ein Stück weit über die Brücken einstellen, wenn du die nach oben oder unten schiebst. Musst nur darauf achten, dass du den Mindestabstand zwischen Krone und erster Brücke einhälst.

Wenn das dann nicht reicht, musst du natürlich einen entsprechenden Steuersatz und Spacer verwenden, ganz klar.



Single schrieb:


> Naja wenn du beide brücken tiefer machst wird auch der winkel kleiner  aber geht nicht sehr weit, da du ja 203mm zum Federn brauchst



Richtig


----------



## bachmayeah (20. Mai 2010)

okay.. wird zwar ein wenig offtopic, aber erklärt mir das mit dem entsprechenden winkel nochma? Welcher Winkel ändert sich, wenn ich die Brücken weiter runter mache, die sich auf einer - sofern nichts kapott ist - Geraden bewegen. evtl habe ich aber auch ein verständnisproblem. sollte das so möglich sein wären reducer caps ja auch nur bedingt möglich.
.....ah die unterer brücke nun hab ichs  war wohl auffem schlauch gestanden...logisch dass nichts passiert, wenn ich nur die obere verschiebe


----------



## Single (20. Mai 2010)

So ist das


----------



## Datonate (21. Mai 2010)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> okay.. wird zwar ein wenig offtopic, aber erklärt mir das mit dem entsprechenden winkel nochma? Welcher Winkel ändert sich, wenn ich die Brücken weiter runter mache, die sich auf einer - sofern nichts kapott ist - Geraden bewegen. evtl habe ich aber auch ein verständnisproblem. sollte das so möglich sein wären reducer caps ja auch nur bedingt möglich.
> .....ah die unterer brücke nun hab ichs  war wohl auffem schlauch gestanden...logisch dass nichts passiert, wenn ich nur die obere verschiebe




Du musst schon beide gleichmäßig verschieben, dann klappts auch mit den verstellen des Winkels


----------



## bachmayeah (21. Mai 2010)

ja asche auf mein haupt


----------



## Datonate (21. Mai 2010)

Ich suche einen schicken- flachen und breiten Lenker. Muss aber kein Bling Bling sein. Was neutrales, schickes, flaches und breites. Muss auch keine 200â¬ kosten . 

Empfehlt ihr was?


----------



## Single (21. Mai 2010)

Also ich fahre den Nickel Element Wide lenker flach und geil  gibts in 760mm und komtm in 780mm raus wie ich es gehört habe


----------



## alex-66 (21. Mai 2010)

Race Face Atlas FR gibts in verschiedenen eloxierten Farben 785mm


----------



## Datonate (21. Mai 2010)

Single schrieb:


> Also ich fahre den Nickel Element Wide lenker flach und geil  gibts in 760mm und komtm in 780mm raus wie ich es gehört habe



Der glänzt so ^^. Ich möchte gern etwas rise haben. Im Grunde ist es doch sicher egal, welche Firma es ist. Lenker ist Lenker denke ich mal, oder? Hat Renn-Gesicht nicht auch einen rausgebracht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (21. Mai 2010)

Nuke Proof warhead... Günstig schlicht und leicht


----------



## Datonate (21. Mai 2010)

Na ich schau mir mal welche an. Vielleicht finde ich ja was passendes.


----------



## swabian (22. Mai 2010)

Race face Atlas FR 1/2" Rise (finde ich optimal am 951) in schwarz
Gravity light in schwarz total unauffällig, hat mehr rise und misst 800mm, natürlich zum ablängen!


----------



## pEju (22. Mai 2010)

Datonate schrieb:


> Ich suche einen schicken- flachen und breiten Lenker. Muss aber kein Bling Bling sein. Was neutrales, schickes, flaches und breites. Muss auch keine 200 kosten .
> 
> Empfehlt ihr was?



das ist ganz einfach: chromag osx


----------



## Datonate (25. Mai 2010)

Vermutlich wirds ein Race Face Atlas FR. Den Haben Kollegen auch, der macht einen guten Eindruck. 

Danke euch.


----------



## Single (25. Mai 2010)

Hallo ich habe nen paar Fragen zu den Parts am 951, ich finde es sehr schwierig an manchen Stellen gute Parts zufinden, damit der Aufbau Stimmig ist 
Hier sind einmal meine Fragen, vllt könnte mir jemand helfen wäre ihm sehr verbunden:
1. Schaltung Saint - Sram X.0 
2. Steuersatz flach oder dick? etc wer kennt dort was gutes ?
3. Innenlager Chris King hat nur 83mm und was gibts sonst noch Hope? Keramik oder Edelstahl?
4. Ne ordentliche Kette, habe gehört KMC ist nciht so pralle etc bin dann auf eine Shimano Yumea (ich glaub so heißt das) gestoßen. Taugt die wohl?
5. Ne Ordentliche Plattformpedale mit großer auflagefläche austauschbaren Pins Titanachse udn geringem Gewicht ? Hatte am anfang an Twenty6 rallye gedacht ._. wird jedoch nciht mehr produziert.

Das wären erstmal die wichtigsten Fragen meiner Seits 
Danke schonmal im Vorraus

Gruß,
Hendrik


----------



## bachmayeah (25. Mai 2010)

mann junge...
schaltung (geschmackssache)
steuersatz flach: cane creek double xc II
Innenlager: passend zur Kurbel, der Standard der da dabei ist reicht ja in der Regel, nachkaufen kannste dann immer noch wenns sein muss und/oder futsch ist.
KMC Kette rockt. x9 sl ti ni
bzgl. pedale ist es wohl auch geschmackssache...gibts auch von burgtec oder nuke proof was mit ti achse. oder eben die wellgo mg1 mit ti-achse. preislich sicherlich unschlagbar.

so und nun schreibt ein 2. evtl. komplett das gegenteil. weißte dann mehr? du machst dir echt extrem viele mmn auch unnötige gedanken.


----------



## alex-66 (25. Mai 2010)

superstar components pedalen mit 265g das Paar, sind in weiß mit bunten pins sehr schick, werde die mal bestellen ca. 141,- Pfund


----------



## Single (25. Mai 2010)

Es geht mir darum, dass mir einer hilft, der die Teile fährt oder schon hatte.
Klar hat jede rne andere Meinung etc aber lieber vorher viele Frage stellen und nachher Glücklich sein, als anders rum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hacke242 (25. Mai 2010)

so, hier meine Liste:
Gabel: Fox 40 RC2
Dämpfer: Fox DHX RC4
Dämpferfeder: Optanium Titan 500x3.0
Vorbau: FSA Gravity Light
Lenker: Element Nickel Wide 76mm
Griffe: Intense
Laufräder: DT Swiss 1750/Sapim
Steckachse: sixpack
Reifen: Maxxis Swamp Thing/ Intense DH&Edge/ Maxxis Wet Scream
Kurbel: FSA Gravity Light 165mm
Innenlager: FSA Gravity 
Kettenblatt: FSA Gravity
Kassette: Sram 9-fach CS7000 23-11Z
Kettenführung: E-13
Schaltwerk: Sram X.0
Trigger: Sram X.0
Bremsen: Formula The One
Pedale: Alutech Magnesium/Titan-Achse
Steuersatz: Cane Creek XXc II Reduzier-STS: 1.5" -> 1 1/8"
Sattel: SDG I-Fly
Sattelstütze: SDG Carbon Fibre Micro
Gewicht: 16.67 Kg


----------



## bachmayeah (25. Mai 2010)

Single schrieb:


> Es geht mir darum, dass mir einer hilft, der die Teile fährt oder schon hatte.
> Klar hat jede rne andere Meinung etc aber lieber vorher viele Frage stellen und nachher Glücklich sein, als anders rum



evtl so als tipp: nur weil einer sie gut findet,weil er sie auch gekauft und gefahren hat, muss es nicht sein, dass es dir passt.


----------



## Single (25. Mai 2010)

Och ja...
Ist mir schon bewusst 
Geht mir darum ein FEEDBACK von anderen zu holen!
Ich kaufe ja auch kein BMW ohne mich vorher erkundigt zu haben oder?
Drauf loskaufen kann jeder aber vernünftig aufbauen weniger.


----------



## bachmayeah (25. Mai 2010)

...
ist das das erste bike, das du aufbaust? ich mein mit n bissi geschmack, logik und denken, kann man ab ner gewissen preisklasse nicht außerordentlich viel verkehrt machen. ich z.b. hab so meine "stammkomponenten", auf denen ich "aufbaue" und da gibts hier und da nur kleinere experimentelle abweichungen. so groß sind ja die unterschiede bei den diversen 951 nicht, die mMn stilecht, oder artgerecht aufgebaut sind. du machst dir da - auch nur mMn - iwie zu viele Gedanken. wenn dir da geld eh egal ist (ich erinnere mich an: ich kaufe später als 2tdämpfer nen ccdb) dann kauf dir das was dir gefällt, dir deinem Fahrstil entsprechend sinnig erscheint, leicht ist und zudem noch für den Bereich freigegeben ist.
also ist halt nur meine Meinung nach 2 Gläsern Rotem


----------



## Single (25. Mai 2010)

ne der CCDB wird der Dämpfer verkaufe den Rc4 wenn ich den in meinen Händen halte! Und ja ist mein erstes Bike wa sich mir selber aufbaue von Rahmen angefangen alles selber und "Custom", deswegen Frage ich nen bisschen was Artgerecht für ein 951 ist etc, ich meine Fragen kostet nichts und gegen nette Hilfen ahbe ich nicht gegen


----------



## cyou (26. Mai 2010)

hacke242 schrieb:


> so, hier meine Liste:
> Gabel: Fox 40 RC2
> Dämpfer: Fox DHX RC4
> Dämpferfeder: Optanium Titan 500x3.0
> ...


 
Leckere Teile verbaust du da... aber den CC Steuersatz würd ich mir nochmals überlegen wenn du ne 40er verbaust. Guckst du mal ein paar Seiten weiter vorne in diesem Thread da siehst du die Problematik und da werden auch ein paar andere Vorschläge für Steuersätze gemacht. Wie gesagt, das Problem besteht nur wenn du ne 40er verbaust. 

Kettenführung würd ich auch ne MRP G2 wählen da ich meine E13 kürzen musste und auch der eine oder andere Rider hier. Schaust einfach mal ein paar Seiten weiter vorne...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hacke242 (26. Mai 2010)

der cc funzt einwandfrei bei mir, genauso wie die e-13. keine probleme.
werde heute nur das untere lager tauschen müssen, aber nach fast 1 jahr "in use" ist das schon ok.


----------



## Single (26. Mai 2010)

Wieso sollte der Steuersatz nicht klappen mit ner Fox 40 
und Welche ausführung der E.13 hast du? 32-36 oder 38-42 oder was es da gibt


----------



## swabian (27. Mai 2010)

Single schrieb:


> Wieso sollte der Steuersatz nicht klappen mit ner Fox 40
> und Welche ausführung der E.13 hast du? 32-36 oder 38-42 oder was es da gibt



Ich habe eine Fox 40 mit einem Acros Steuersatz AI 25 und da ist genügend Luft, das andere wo ich Probe gefahren bin hatte einen Cane Creek (auch Zero Stack) und da war auch genügend Platz (Rahmengrösse M u. L)
So wie ich das las gab es Probleme bei einem S Rahmen mit Zero Stack Steuersatz!

Zur E 13 wurde schon einiges gepostet, bei der LG 1 36-40 kann die obere Führung an der Schwinge anstehen, wenn Du Dir die Bilder anschaust, dann siehst Du, daß die Führung oben ziemlich weit hinten montiert werden muß (viel Abstand hinterer Teil der Führung zu Kette) und sozusagen nicht optimal montiert werden kann!
Der Verstellbereich von den Langlöchern trägt seinen Teil dazu bei

Funktionieren tut sie wenn man ein bisschen nacharbeitet, aber es gibt einfach Führungen die besser passen (MRPG2).


----------



## cyou (27. Mai 2010)

Wie gesagt... guck dir mal den Thread ein paar Seiten weiter vorne an. Aber es kann schon sein dass das Problem nur bei der Grösse S besteht... wobei ich mich zwar frage wie sich der Rahmen im Bereich des Steuerkopfes ändert bei unterschiedlichen Grössen...?


----------



## cubebiker (18. Juni 2010)

Irgendjemand mal fix die Dämpferbuchsenmaße im Kopf? Ich kann gerade nicht messen. Rad ist zu weit weg...


----------



## Single (24. Juni 2010)

ich brauche nochmals Hilfe zu einer Titanfeder 

Also welche Marken bieten sich gut an für folgende Dämpfer:

1. Cane Creek Double Barrel
2. Fox RC4

Wollte mal wissen worauf ich genau achten muss bei einer Titanfeder und welche besonders gut passt zu einem der Dämpfer 


P.s Ist jeweils für einen Dämpfer, wird aber noch entschieden welcher 

Danke schonmal


gruß,
Hendrik


----------



## deimudder (24. Juni 2010)

RC4 = 400er Nukeproof bei den erforderlichen 30-40% Sag. Kein Unz´terschied zur Stahlefeder


----------



## Scottrider (1. Juli 2010)

soviel zum 951 ... hier meins!


----------



## -SHREDDER- (1. Juli 2010)

@scottrider

Holy shit !!!  Wie ist denn das bitte passiert?


----------



## Scottrider (1. Juli 2010)

kleines gap in bellwald .. 2 mal gings ohne knacks .. immer gut gelandet. Bin zum Glück nicht gestürzt da die Kette das gesamte Gewicht halten konnte  In der Schweiz kenn ich mindestens ein anderes 951 mit dem selben Problem und bei meinem Bruder scheints auch angerissen zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylehead (1. Juli 2010)

Wenn man sich schon die Mühe macht das hier zu posten, könnte man doch auch noch ein bis zwei Sätze dazu schreiben, hm!?

edit: too slooow...


----------



## Scottrider (1. Juli 2010)

soll ich einen Zeitungsbericht verfassen?


----------



## hacke242 (1. Juli 2010)

... na und. passiert halt. ist doch garantie, gell


----------



## Scottrider (1. Juli 2010)

ja alle 4 Monate einen neuen Hinterbau !?


----------



## hacke242 (1. Juli 2010)

... so lange halt, bis du das gap schaffst.


----------



## Scottrider (1. Juli 2010)

hmm ... naja war immer in der Landung aber egal.


----------



## bachmayeah (1. Juli 2010)

war die kurbel eindeutig zu schwer  gutes m6 *streichel*


----------



## cubebiker (1. Juli 2010)

Lassen sich die Lager denn frei drehen oder sind die vielleicht fest? Nur aus Interesse...


----------



## Datonate (2. Juli 2010)

Öhm das ist bitter... Wegen so einem "kleinen" Gap. Sollte man mit dem Bike wirklich nur schnell fahren und die Mutproben auslassen?

Was eigentlich schade ist. Bekommst du den Hinterbau einfach ersetzt oder gibts da Zirkus bei Intense?

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iRider (2. Juli 2010)

Autsch, sieht nicht gut aus!   Glück gehabt dass Du einen Sturz vermeiden konntest. Aus Interesse: hat der Dämpfer durchgeschlagen bevor es gebrochen ist? Kann mich erinnern dass es mal ein ähnliches Problem mit den 5.5s gab wo der Dämpferbolzen bei einer Reihe Leuten gebrochen ist. Da hat sich dann herausgestellt dass die Leuten denen das passiert ist ihre Federung ziemlich weich gefahren haben und deshalb häufig "harte" Durchschläge hatten die der Bolzen dann irgendwann nicht mehr überlebt hat. Will nicht sagen dass es bei Dir so war, wäre aber eine Erklärung. 



Scottrider schrieb:


> kleines gap in bellwald .. 2 mal gings ohne knacks .. immer gut gelandet. Bin zum Glück nicht gestürzt da die Kette das gesamte Gewicht halten konnte  In der Schweiz kenn ich mindestens ein anderes 951 mit dem selben Problem und bei meinem Bruder scheints auch angerissen zu sein.


----------



## cyou (2. Juli 2010)

Bin das Gap auch schon mehrere Male dieses Jahr mit meinem 951er gesprungen... muss wohl mal genauer den Hinterbau untersuchen. Ich nehme an du bist das grössere der 2 Holzgaps im unteren Teil gesprungen? Ich hab jetzt bei meinem mittlerweile ne härtere Feder drin, von 400 auf 450... hab den Eindruck ich hab schon mehr Bodenfreiheit als vorher. Und du bist auch nicht irgendwie mit dem Gelenk auf dem Boden aufgeschlagen durch die Kompression?


----------



## Scottrider (2. Juli 2010)

also die Lager drehen wich noch.. natürlich nicht ganz so gut wie am anfang aber ich denke nicht, dass das die ursache war.
Das Intense 951 hat so einen Progessiven Hinterbau das der Dämpfer gar nie durchschlagen kann. Hab alles versucht.. sogar mit komplett geöffnetem compression (high/low) ist des duch die S-Federkennlinie irgendwie unmöglich den Dämpfer komplett zu komprimieren.
Ja er war schon das grössere, aber eben, viel falsch kann man da nicht machen. Halt ganz normal drüber.
Ich bin aber fast sicher, dass der Hinterbau schon vorher angerissen war, da die Bruchstelle eine doch wesentlich dunklere Stelle aufwies. Es brach auch gerade beim Ubergang zwischen der "flachen" Fläche und dem Teil welches mit einem Kugelfräser gefräst wurde... Klare Abrisskante zu sehen.

Ist jetzt beim Importeur (TST), mal schauen was sie sagen.


----------



## Christiaan (2. Juli 2010)

Warscheinlich eins der ersten serien, da hat es manchmal probleme gegeben.


----------



## Scottrider (2. Juli 2010)

wurde bei den neueren da etwas abgeändert?


----------



## Christiaan (2. Juli 2010)

sollen dort dicker sein, mehr material


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Datonate (3. Juli 2010)

Christiaan schrieb:


> sollen dort dicker sein, mehr material



Wo steht das? Das ist doch noch immer der selbe Hinterbau. Da hat sich doch nichts geändert. Fraglich ist an der Stelle das abnehmen von Material. Gewichtsersparnis ist ja ganz nett, aber muss das übertrieben werde?


----------



## DrMainhattan (7. Juli 2010)

Scottrider schrieb:


> kleines gap in bellwald .. 2 mal gings ohne knacks .. immer gut gelandet. Bin zum Glück nicht gestürzt da die Kette das gesamte Gewicht halten konnte  In der Schweiz kenn ich mindestens ein anderes 951 mit dem selben Problem und bei meinem Bruder scheints auch angerissen zu sein.



Schickst Du deinen Crash-Rahmen ein? Wär ja mal interessant was der Hersteller dazu sagt...


----------



## Datonate (7. Juli 2010)

DrMainhattan schrieb:


> Schickst Du deinen Crash-Rahmen ein? Wär ja mal interessant was der Hersteller dazu sagt...



Jop, seh ich auch so. Bin gespannt was die dazu sagen. Gib mal bitte Info.


----------



## Crak (9. Juli 2010)

@scottrider: willkommen im club...ich habe noch glück gehabt. 





achja..liegen wohl einige rahmen bei intense, die so aussehen.


----------



## bachmayeah (9. Juli 2010)

Crak schrieb:


> @scottrider: willkommen im club...ich habe noch glück gehabt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nachdem ichs bei fb gelesen habe hatte ich schon aufs bild gewartet.
"gute und schnelle besserung"


----------



## Crak (9. Juli 2010)

ich weiß nicht...ob es dadurch, dass so viele das gleiche problem haben es schneller gehen wird oder nicht...ich hoffe doch mal. Bekomme das kotzen mir die bergen hier in whistler so anzugucken!


----------



## Datonate (9. Juli 2010)

OMG, wir fahren in 2 Wochen auch. Ich trau mich nicht mit dem 951 dieses WE in den Park zu fahren... 

Da könnte man ja erwarten, dass Intensen die Hinterbauten proforma austauscht, wenn die da nachbessern, oder? Ich habe keine Lust darauf zu warten, bis das bei mir passiert.

So eine Schei**e!!!


----------



## hacke242 (9. Juli 2010)

das sehe ich ähnlich und habe bei shocker nachgefragt, ob es eine "rückruf-aktion" der hinterbauten geben wird. ich sehe es wie du. ich fahre mein 951 jetzt genau 1 jahr und werde gerade etwas nervös wenn ich sehe was so passiert. hmmmmm. vielleicht hat ja einer von toyota den job zu intense gewechselt?


----------



## Datonate (9. Juli 2010)

Auf der Intense Homepage steht auch geschrieben, dass dieser Rahmen "FRO" ist . Jetzt ist natürlich die Frage, wie FRO definiert wird. 

Um das ganze mal ins lächerliche zu ziehen...  Wenn man wirklich nur auf Racing aus ist, springt man wahrscheinlich keine Winterberg Roadgaps... Sollte mans mit dem 951 springen? 

Was meint ihr


----------



## bachmayeah (9. Juli 2010)

ich hätte hier nochn stabiles m6 abzugeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyou (9. Juli 2010)

Naja, die Sprünge im WC sind ja auch nicht gerade ohne... ich frag mich einfach ob es was mit der G3 Einstellung zu tun hat? Meine Einstellung ist im Moment "steil" (d.h. im vordersten Loch), möchte es aber heute mal auf die hinterste Einstellung "flach" umändern um die Veränderung zu testen. Je flacher nun die Einstellung desto mehr Kompression kommt bei einer Landung auf den Hinterbau... oder seh ich das falsch?

Anyway, wenn ich diese Bilder sehe kommen mir halt schon die Bedenken ob es die richtige Wahl war direkt in den USA zu bestellen wegen Garantieabwicklung und so...


----------



## hacke242 (9. Juli 2010)

die definition FRO ist doch reines marketing. ich erinnere mich noch dunkel an eine ganz ähnliche diskussion als das socom raus kam. FRO hin oder her, es sind downhill-frames dioe auch im world cup gefahren werden und da gibt es ganz andere linien als in "winniepuh-berg". meiner meinung nach, ist es einfach ein konstruktionsfehler, den es jetzt mit dem g3 hinterbau gibt. ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Datonate (9. Juli 2010)

Prinzipiell ist mir das auch Hulle. Aber ich würde mich freuen, wenn es da eine kulante Kulanzregelung gibt. Denn ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es hier bei der Garantieabwicklung wieder diverse Fragen zu beantworten gibt. 

- Hast du es ordentlich und sachgemäß behandelt...?
- War es sauber bevor du gefahren bist...?
- Hattest du Handschuhe an...?

Gehört zwar nicht hier rein, aber bei meinem Ransom ist mir beim bremsen - ja, beim bremsen - die hintere Schwinge weggrissen . Direkt an der Schweißnaht von der Bremsbackenaufnahme.

Aber Scott ist da richtig locker drauf. Der neue Hinterbau war keine 2 Wochen später da.

Ist Intense hier ähnlich kulant?

P.s. Scott hat hier keine dummen Fragen gestellt... . Ich lag außerhalb der Garantie und musste nichts bezahlen


----------



## Christiaan (9. Juli 2010)

FRO hat bei Intense nur mit den Geometry zu tun, nicht mit wie stark der Rahmen ist, laut Jeff Steber, und er soll es wissen


----------



## DrMainhattan (9. Juli 2010)

hier ist ein ganz interessanter ami-951-rahmenbruch thread:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=586614


----------



## Crak (9. Juli 2010)

ich fahre meins erst 2 monate...
und ich fahre mein 951 in dem ersten loch...sollte also am wenigsten anspruch für den hinterbau sein.

edit: sooo mein händler hat mit intense telefoniert. Intense schick denen heute noch meinen neuen hinterbau und die bringen mir den dann persönlich nächste woche nach whistler :-O...was für ein SERVICE!!!


----------



## Scottrider (15. Juli 2010)

Ich hatte meins 4 Monate .. 

Ich habe leider immer noch keine News. Aber da ich mir ein Evil gekauft hab ists mir im Moment relativ egal. Sind jetzt bei zwei weiteren Kollegen die Hinterbauten gerissen. TST sagt, dass innerhalb von 2 Wochen ein neuer Hinterbau da sein sollte. Aber daran glaube ich weniger... falls der wirklich aus den USA kommen sollte. Du hast warscheindlich Whistler Bonus


----------



## Crak (15. Juli 2010)

jau den bonus habe ich aufjedenfall...meiner wird mir heute abend hochgebracht....wartezeit 1 Woche...perfekt!


----------



## Scottrider (15. Juli 2010)

ich musste 2 Tage auf einen neuen Rahmen warten  gut dafür hats auch gekostet ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crak (15. Juli 2010)

und ob der wechsel jetzt positiv ist, sei geschmacksache


----------



## Datonate (15. Juli 2010)

Scottrider schrieb:


> ich musste 2 Tage auf einen neuen Rahmen warten  gut dafür hats auch gekostet ...



Dafür hats auch was gekostet? Wie jetzt? Ging nicht auf Garantie?


----------



## Scottrider (15. Juli 2010)

ne das Evil hat gekostet ..  vom Intense weis ich immer noch nichts neues.


----------



## Scottrider (29. Juli 2010)

Ich habe übrigens letzte Woche mein Intense zurück bekommen. Mit deutlich nachgebessertem Hinterbau. Sieht wirklich besser verarbeitet aus und hat an den anfälligen Kanten und Übergängen deutlich mehr Material und grössere Radien. Da hat Intense wirklich gut gearbeitet!
Schade nur, dass mich mir meine Schulter kaputt gemacht habe (Tossy 3) und ich so oder so nicht fahren kann (und das wohl eine ganze Weile lang...)


----------



## hacke242 (29. Juli 2010)

magst du mal ein foto vom neuen hinterbau (detail) machen?


----------



## DrMainhattan (29. Juli 2010)

Scottrider schrieb:


> Ich habe übrigens letzte Woche mein Intense zurück bekommen. Mit deutlich nachgebessertem Hinterbau. Sieht wirklich besser verarbeitet aus und hat an den anfälligen Kanten und Übergängen deutlich mehr Material und grössere Radien. Da hat Intense wirklich gut gearbeitet!
> Schade nur, dass mich mir meine Schulter kaputt gemacht habe (Tossy 3) und ich so oder so nicht fahren kann (und das wohl eine ganze Weile lang...)



Cool, das ist ja mal löblich - gerade wo die ja wohl in den Endzügen der M9 FRO Veröffentlichung stehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (6. September 2010)

Hat von euch jemand schonmal Probleme mit der Kette (1er Gang) wegen der Strebe zwischen Kettenstrebe und Sattelstrebe gehabt? Sah so aus als würde beim SS2 wenn die Fahrt mal rasant wird anfängt an der oberen beschriebenen Strebe zu reiben.


----------



## Phil85 (16. September 2010)

Habe mein 951 am Montag mit neuem alten hinterbau zurückbekommen , finde das schon schwach der wird doch eh wieder reißen ....


----------



## cyou (17. September 2010)

Was heisst alter Hinterbau? Keine Materialverstärkung? Bilder?


----------



## Phil85 (17. September 2010)

> Was heisst alter Hinterbau? Keine Materialverstärkung? Bilder?



Das is genau der selbe der mir gerissen ist.... 

Auf der Eurobike stand ein 951 ohne FRO mit anderem hinterbau ohne g3 ausfallenden. 

Das ist schon ein Witz das man den den selben Hinterbau ohne eine Änderung wieder verbaut bekommt. 

Was soll man jetzt davon halten .... kosst ja nich wenig so ne kiste


----------



## hacke242 (17. September 2010)

... mein neuer hinterbau hat auch noch g3 ausfallenden, das was sich geändert hat, sieht man im unteren bereich der aufnahme, dort wurde lange nicht so viel material weggefräst wie beim ersten "versuch". hmmmm. mach mal ein foto. haste mit florian von shocker mal gesprochen? der macht echt einen super job und ist auch wirklich sehr bemüht.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (17. September 2010)

jetzt kommt für mich die Frage auf, warum erkennt man das Problem nicht schon frühzeitig bei Testfahrten? Der Rahmen muss ja irgendwelche Testmaschinen durchlaufen bis er in Produktion geht.


----------



## cyou (20. September 2010)

Ich kann mir vorstellen dass die bisherigen Brüche grösstenteils bei Fahrer in höheren Gewichtsklassen passiert sind. So + 85kg kann ich mir vorstellen... ist aber nur ne Vermutung. Ich wiege 76kg inkl. Ausrüstung... meins hält noch


----------



## swabian (20. September 2010)

Also nach all dem ich vermute..ob er hält...vielleicht..mein Kumpel hatte eines und das ist gerissen...wurde nicht nachgearbeitet und ein alter verbaut bla bla bla... ich hatte vor kurzem mit Flo telefoniert da ich Bedenken bei meinem Hinterbau wegen den Brüchen hatte, auch einen Bekannten hatte es erwischt, Flo sagte ich solle Bilder machen und ihm die Rahmennummer mit angeben und er würde diese zu Intense zur Prüfung weiterleiten. Kurze Zeit später hatte ich einen neuen Hinterbau auf Kulanz ohne Kosten ohne Vertröstung und ich muß sagen der Flo macht einen richtig guten Job, da sollten sich andere Importeure eine Scheibe davon abschneiden und glaubt mir ich hatte schon einige negative Erfahrungen diesbezüglich nach knappen 20 Jahren MTB Sport..eins ist sicher ich werde mir wieder ein Intense holen!

Und natürlich bei einem deutschen Importeur wie es sich gehört!

Ach ja für alle die vermuten... und die es interessiert der Hinterbau wurde deutlich im Bereich des unteren Lagers nachgearbeitet, schöne Radien mit sauberen Übergängen und deutlich mehr Material und sogar mit  verstellbaren Ausfallenden!

@ich glaube nicht, daß Intense eine Maschine hat, welche Belastunsspitzen simuliert bzw. der Rahmen komplett auf einer Maschine durchgetestet wird wie bei den meisten anderen auch am Computer [email protected]

Bei Trek Bikes gab es auch einige Belastungsbrüche wie bei vielen anderen Leichtbaurahmen auch, und eigentlich sind wir ja alle ein bisschen selber daran Schuld denn wer will heute schon ein DH Bike mit 20 Kilo oder mehr und Leichtbau kommt nicht von Nichts!


----------



## bikeburnz (20. September 2010)

wird der hinterbau nur getauscht wenn er gerissen ist, oder wird er auch prophylaktisch getauscht ?


----------



## hacke242 (21. September 2010)

ich kann mich swabian nur anschließen! auch ich hatte gleichen ablauf bei flo von shocker wirklich ein ganz fantastischer service!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swabian (21. September 2010)

bikeburnz schrieb:


> wird der hinterbau nur getauscht wenn er gerissen ist, oder wird er auch prophylaktisch getauscht ?



lese mal meinen Beitrag, steht alles drin!


----------



## bikeburnz (21. September 2010)

^^ danke


----------



## WildsauHardride (6. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

ich stehe kurz davor mir einen 951 Rahmen zu kaufen, doch jetzt habe ich die ganzen Beiträge über die Rahmenbrüche gelesen und weiß nicht so recht was ich davon halten soll..macht mich schon ein wenig unsicher.

Muss man bei dem Rahmen mit einem Rahmenbruch rechnen, wenn man öfters Roadgaps in Winterberg oder Willingen springt?

Ich wiege fahrfertig 65-68Kg, sowas müsste der Rahmen doch auf dauer mit machen, oder nicht?

Gruß Marc


----------



## Ghost-Boy (6. Dezember 2010)

also du kannst ca 10 mal das roadgap in winterberg springen. danach würd ich denn rahmen austauschen. das ding hält nix das bricht dir sofort unterm arsch weg.


----------



## WildsauHardride (6. Dezember 2010)

Wäre auch ein ernst gemeinter Beitrag möglich?


----------



## Ghost-Boy (6. Dezember 2010)

Gibts auch ne ernste Frage? Wer ist eigentlich Ernst?


----------



## WildsauHardride (6. Dezember 2010)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Gibts auch ne ernste Frage? Wer ist eigentlich Ernst?



Natührlich, doch auf deine infantilen Antworten kann ich gut und gerne verzichten.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (6. Dezember 2010)

Is nur lustig. Kaum tauchen paar Bilder von zermoschten 951 auf brechen alle.
Das Ding wird schon halten. Und Winterberg is ja jetzt nicht so anspruchsvoll.
Das gibts härtere Strecken.


----------



## bachmayeah (6. Dezember 2010)

Erstrecht bei dem "Fliegengewicht"...
Kaufen, Marschmarsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubebiker (6. Dezember 2010)

Vor allem falls Du neu kaufen solltest und der Apparat schon den neuen Hinterbau hat. Von denen hab ich noch von keinem Brechfall gehört. Also los jetzt, kaufäään...


----------



## WildsauHardride (6. Dezember 2010)

Vielen Dank schonmal...

Hab mich jetzt auch dazu entschieden den Rahmen zu kaufen.
Ist ein gebrauchter aus dem Bikemarkt hier, glaube aber das er noch den alten Hinterbau hat.

Hoffe dann mal das der Rahmen ne Weile hält.


Gruß


----------



## bachmayeah (6. Dezember 2010)

Gratulation...


----------



## Christiaan (7. Dezember 2010)

WildsauHardride schrieb:


> Vielen Dank schonmal...
> 
> Hab mich jetzt auch dazu entschieden den Rahmen zu kaufen.
> Ist ein gebrauchter aus dem Bikemarkt hier, glaube aber das er noch den alten Hinterbau hat.
> ...



Den schwarzen? Sieht gut aus in schwarz der Rahmen


----------



## WildsauHardride (7. Dezember 2010)

Ja genau 

Sind die 951 Rahmen unter Pulverbeschichtung eigl. gestrahlt, oder RAW?

Gruß


----------



## Christiaan (7. Dezember 2010)

WildsauHardride schrieb:


> Ja genau
> 
> Sind die 951 Rahmen unter Pulverbeschichtung eigl. gestrahlt, oder RAW?
> 
> Gruß



Raw ,aber sieht ein wenig anders aus als normal Raw


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swabian (7. Dezember 2010)

Gratulation, gute Entscheidung, ich werde meins bestimmt noch eine ganze Weile fahren, selbst meine alte Schwinge hat keine Risse oder ähnliches bei meinen 72Kg, hat auch das Roadgap in Winterberg gut überstanden, selbst auch bei zu kurzer Landung 
Achte halt darauf, daß Dein Fahrwerk gut abgestimmt ist.


----------



## WildsauHardride (17. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

ich habe jetzt auch einen Intense 951 Rahmen.

Da er gebraucht ist und mir der schwarze Lack nicht so ganz zusagt, wollte ich ihn die Tage mal entlacken.

Nun wollte ich mal fragen wie das mit den Schrauben an der Wippe ist, kann man die einfach mit einem normalen Inbus lösen?
Denn die haben ja drei Vertiefungen, sind die nur zur Zierde oder für ein Spezialwerkzeug?

Dann noch eine Frage zum entlacken, habt Ihr es auch einfach mit Abbeizer gemacht?
Irgendwo habe ich mal gehört, dass es das Alu angreifen könnte, aber andere meinen es wäre die schonendste Methode...


Gruß Marc


----------



## bachmayeah (17. Dezember 2010)

zierde.. inbus tief rein und abschrauben..
ansonsten abbeizen, oder wenn möglich: glasstrahlen...


----------



## haha (17. Dezember 2010)

wenn dann abbeizen. selber eine riesen sauarbeit. gebs lieber einem pulverbetrieb, die beizen so ein teil günstig ab. mehr als 50 euro kostet das nicht


----------



## WildsauHardride (20. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

den Hinterbau habe ich nun komplett abgebeitzt (verdammt hartnäckige Pulverbeschichtung).

Jetzt gefällt mir der Raw Look eigl. recht gut...Sind die Intense Raw Rahmen eigl. noch mit Klarlack lackiert, oder komplett unbehandelt?

Gruß


----------



## bachmayeah (21. Dezember 2010)

unbehandelt, roh eben...


----------



## fukz (5. Januar 2011)

Hallo,
hat irgendwer mal ein E-Type Umwerfer ans 951 geschraubt? Oder noch besser eine Hammerschmidt?
Wenn ja wie?
Brauch unbedingt vorne eine Schaltung, denn ich habe festgestellt, in Innsbruck gibts leider "kaum" Bikeparks aber viele leicht fahrbare Schotterstrassen...
Grüße


----------



## bobtailoner (5. Januar 2011)

made my day


----------



## peter.gunz (5. Januar 2011)

verwechselst du nen 951 mit nem 901??


----------



## fukz (5. Januar 2011)

Nein ich meine schon das Intense 951...
eigentlich müsste es doch möglich sein, da einen Umwerfer zu montieren oder nein?
Ich will das halt machen weil die ganze Zeit auf 36 oder 38Zähnen ist halt in und um Innsbruck zu anstrengend aber immer zu den Trails zu schieben kann nicht des Rätsels Lösung sein und ich will kein Touren Dhler alla 901 sondern ein 951 als Freerider alles wie bei einem DHler nur schaltbar vorne, auf die 400g mehr kommts bei mir nicht an. Und so abwegig ist die Idee nicht.
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex-66 (6. Januar 2011)

mit nem pickup einfach auf den schotter-straßen schutteln lassen , dann muss man sein 951 nicht vermurksen


----------



## cubebiker (6. Januar 2011)

Also Hammerschmidt ist hier schon die gangbarste Lösung auch wenn sich mir der Sinn gänzlich entzieht. Aber es soll ja jeder glücklich werden wie er mag...


----------



## geosnow (6. Januar 2011)

kauf dir ein Uzzi. Da passt der Umwerfer.  951 ist doch eher ein Bergabvelo.


----------



## fukz (6. Januar 2011)

Also ich versteh das nicht, warum ist das so schlimm? Es gibt doch auch eine Saint mit zwei Kettenblättern und die Hammerschmidt würde die Bodenfreiheit enorm erhöhen.
Ich habe halt leider keinen zum shutteln und ich wohne in Innsbruck, was in mitten von lauter geilen Bergen liegt, ich fahre gerne Bergab und gebe dabei gerne Vollgas, ich suche kein Uzzi, ich will mein Intense 951, nur würde ich gerne zwei Kettenblätter haben. Ich will primär keine Rennen fahren sondern einfach nur ein Do-It-All Intense 951 mit dem ich zum Trail start fahren kann dann großes KB rein und ab gehts. 

Mir geht es nicht um 100gram oder auch nicht um 1KG sondern einfach nur um die Sache an sich. Ich will auch keine Touren damit fahren nur zu meinem Haustrail, der halt einfach ein paar Höhenmeter weiter oben liegt.

Aber wie ich sehe gibt es hier wohl keinen der das schon mal gemacht hat und ich habe von E-Type und Hammerschmidt Zugführung keine Ahnung, aber vielleicht klappt es ja doch.
Grüße


----------



## Ghost-Boy (6. Januar 2011)

oder du wartest auf die Kassette mi nem 9 ritzel und baust vorne ein 32 rein


----------



## peter.gunz (6. Januar 2011)

kauf dir die e13 kettenführung mit aufnahme für etype umwerfer .damit sollte es problemlos gehen


----------



## fresh951 (8. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe bei meinem home liegenden fachhÃ¤ndler ein intense 951 komplettbike gekauft fÃ¼r 2500â¬.
Jedoch hat er mir eine kleine delle am unterrohr gezeigt (hÃ¤ndler selber der fahrer des intense 951) und er meinte es wÃ¤re keines falls schlimm oder wÃ¼rde die funktion beeinflussen.
Anderseits hat er mir 1 volles jahr garantie auf das bike geben und es wurde immer top gepflegt. 
Er ist jetzt ca. ein jahr mit dem bike gefahren also eine saison lang und das bike stammt aus 2010.
Nun meine frage habe ich einen guten kauf gemacht oder war es ein fehler..?
(die delle sieht man zwar wenn man drauf schaut aber sie ist jetzt nicht extrem groÃ und ich kann keine risse in der delle erkennen)


----------



## Ghost-Boy (8. Januar 2011)

partliste und bild dann seh ma weiter


----------



## fresh951 (8. Januar 2011)

Partliste:
fox dhx 5
boxxer 2011
scram x0
avid
raceface altlas
.. eig. alles vom feinsten 
(wenn ich es habe werde ich euch bilder posten)

so mal zur delle:

das ist jetzt ein kurzer vergleich vielleicht ist sie minimal größer als das eingekreiste 

Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peter.gunz (8. Januar 2011)

kleine delle sagt er dazu


----------



## dantist (9. Januar 2011)

Weiss jemand eine Quelle wo ich 951 Decals bekomme? Bei BMO habe ich welche gesehen, die aber nicht lieferbar sind. Danke im Voraus


----------



## Geißbock__ (10. Januar 2011)

Hallo!
Mich interessiert das Verhältnis von Federhärte und Gewicht! 
Welche Federhärte fahrt ihr bei welchem Gewicht?

Hoffe, dass es diese Diskussion nicht schon hier gab!

Grüße


----------



## bachmayeah (10. Januar 2011)

evtl. hilfts

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=454352&page=2

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=553117

http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=226578


----------



## Geißbock__ (10. Januar 2011)

Du bist klasse!
Danke


----------



## Pure_Power (13. Januar 2011)

fresh951 schrieb:


> so mal zur delle:
> 
> das ist jetzt ein kurzer vergleich vielleicht ist sie minimal größer als das eingekreiste
> 
> Mfg




Altmetal ?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geißbock__ (18. Januar 2011)

Kann einer mir Dämpferbuchsenmaße fürs 951 nennen?
Danke


----------



## metalfreak (18. Januar 2011)

Ma ne Frage an die 951-Besitzer: Wie schaut es bei euch mit der Haltbarkeit der Gleitlager im Dämpfer aus? Ich habe mittlerweile den dritten Satz zerstört, was mich etwas wundert, da nach dem letzten Wechsel das Bike nicht mehr viel bewegt wurde.


----------



## Crak (18. Januar 2011)

in whistler die ganze saison nie zerstört...aber auch 2 neue rahmen gehabt mit neuen lagern....jeden tag den ganzen tag gefahren für 6 monate.


----------



## metalfreak (18. Januar 2011)

Finde es halt ein wenig seltsam mit meinem "Verschleiss". Klar war ich viel unterwegs, aber wie gesagt seit dem letztem Wechsel nicht großartig mit dem 951 unterwegs gewesen.

Edit: Hat jemand grad das Einbaumaß der Einbaubuchsen zur Hand? Dann order ich mir ma alles neu und checks nochmals aus mit dem Verschleiss.


----------



## Geißbock__ (18. Januar 2011)

Lageraufnahmen vielleicht leicht schief?


----------



## metalfreak (19. Januar 2011)

Sowohl im Revox als auch im RC4 hielten die Gleitlager nicht lang.


----------



## metalfreak (24. Januar 2011)

Geißbock schrieb:


> Kann einer mir Dämpferbuchsenmaße fürs 951 nennen?
> Danke



34,0mm und 41,0mm mit jeweils 8mm Bohrung


----------



## Geißbock__ (24. Januar 2011)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## WildsauHardride (25. Januar 2011)

Hi,


ich bin dabei mir mein 951 aufzubauen.

Jetzt wollte ich mal wissen, ob ich den Rahmen kurzzeitig mit einer Totem fahren könnte.
Oder wäre das wegen der Geo schädlich?

Gruß


----------



## haha (25. Januar 2011)

geht ohne probleme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metalfreak (25. Januar 2011)

180mm im 951 sind garnicht mal so verkehrt. Und die Totem baut jetzt auch nicht sooo flach. Finde es persönlich nur von der Optik mit einer DC schöner. Habe selbst das Bike schon mit 180mm an der Front gefahren. Geht super!


----------



## WildsauHardride (25. Januar 2011)

Super, ne Totem habe ich nämlich noch liegen, dann kann ich erstmal so fahren bis ich ne Boxxer habe 

Danke und Grüße


----------



## ShogunZ (25. Januar 2011)

Gibt's vielleicht irgendwo nen Aufbau mit ner 180er Fox 36er Gabel - wär mal optisch ganz interessant!


----------



## WildsauHardride (27. Januar 2011)

Wie sieht das mit den Lagern beim 951 eigl. aus?
Muss man dierekt welche von Intense bestellen, oder gibt es passende von SKF oder anderen Herstellern?



Edit:

Bin derzeit dabei mir den Rahmen aufzubauen und hätte da noch ein paar Fragen.

Das Tretlager ist ja nicht das höchste, welche Kurbellänge wäre zu empfehlen?

Da es mein erstes richtiges DH Bike ist bin ich mir beim Schaltwerk und Kassette auch nicht ganz sicher.
Was fahrt Ihr so, 7,8 oder 9fach?
Ich habe auch nur ein langes Saint Schaltwerk, kann ich es weiter verwenden, oder sollte ich ein Kurzes nehmen?


Grüße


----------



## cyou (28. Januar 2011)

Lager weiss ich nicht... hab sie bisher noch nicht gewechselt.

Ich würd dir ne 165er Kurbellänge empfehlen. Ich hab ne 170er und für mich war es ne ziemliche Umstellung, habe oftmals aufgesetzt da das Tretlager wirklich tief ist. Allerdings gewöhnt man sich dran 

Ich fahre 9fach, kein Bedürfnis was Anderes zu probieren. Ich würd ein kurzes Saint-Schaltverwerk verbauen, das lange kannst du immer noch als Ersatz benutzen. Oder du machst es umgekehrt... wenn du keine Rennen fährst spielt das nicht so ne Rolle.


----------



## metalfreak (1. Februar 2011)

Wollte eben den Dämpfer aus meinem 951 ausbauen, aber bevor ich überhaupt mit dem Inbus dran bin habe ich bemerkt, dass die Schraube gebrochen ist. Sowas sehe ich zum ersten Mal. Der Rest mit Gewinde steckt noch im Link und in der Dämpferbuchse. argh!


----------



## Endless86 (2. Februar 2011)

war die schraube da serienmäßig mit dem druchgehenden gewinde drin? sowas gehört da normal nicht rein und bei mir ist da auch eine andere drin.


----------



## stylehead (2. Februar 2011)

schau mal genauer hin! die schraube da oben hat kein durchgehendes gewinde.


----------



## Endless86 (3. Februar 2011)

stylehead schrieb:


> schau mal genauer hin! die schraube da oben hat kein durchgehendes gewinde.


es geht darum, dass der dämpfer nicht auf dem gewinde rum drückt was bei dieser schraube offensichtlich der fall ist. von dem gewinde ist nämlich nicht mehr viel übrig. gewinde sollte bei dieser schraube nur da sein wo entweder die mutter drauf sitzt oder die schraube im link sitzt. wenn dann so wie hier spiel zwischen dämpfer und schraube entsteht kann es passieren das sie abreißt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metalfreak (3. Februar 2011)

Die Schraube hatte kein durchgehendes Gewinde. Das Gewinde endete an der Bruchstelle  Werde mich morgen mal dransetzen sie rauszubekommen.


----------



## Pilatus (7. Februar 2011)

Servus,

bräuchte einen kompletten Satz neuer Lager für den Hinterbau.
Was ist die beste Möglichkeit?
Einen originalen Lagersatz? Woher und wieviel?
Fremdanbieter? hat vielleicht jemand die genauen Typenbezeichnungen parat?

Danke


----------



## xxFRESHxx (7. Februar 2011)

8x 6001-2RS
gibts billig oder von SKF
serienmäßig sind zwar am unteren link einseitg offene lager verbaut (4x 7001 1ZS) damit man sie über den schmiernippel fetten kann aber man kann auch gedichtete verbauen. oder man entfernt einfach auf einer seite die dichtscheibe.


----------



## Pilatus (9. Februar 2011)

Danke, die Infos hab ich gesucht!
Dann werd ich mal zum Kugellagerhändler gehen.

Danke!


----------



## Shocker (9. Februar 2011)

Das 7001er ist ein Schrägkugellager! und darum haben die neuen Rahmen auch keine Crush tubes mehr im Link-Bereich. wenn du also die 6001er verbaust brauchst du einen Abstandshalter dazwischen da du beim Anziehen die Lager verspannst. Die Schrägkugellager sind genau dafür ausgelegt und kannst du bei unseren Händler ganz normal beziehen. 
Die Maße sind bei den 6001ern aber genau identisch.


----------



## Pilatus (9. Februar 2011)

Was?
Wenn ich den Fresh richtig verstanden habe: 6001 für die oberen Lagerpunkte, 7001 für den unteren Link.
Und du meinst das gleiche, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xxFRESHxx (10. Februar 2011)

ja
aber das mit den crush tubes ist ein wichtiger hinweis. wenn man auch unten die 6001er verbauen will braucht man die natürlich zwingend.


----------



## WildsauHardride (14. Februar 2011)

Kann mir jemand das mit den Crush Tubes etwas genauer erklären?
Ich muss meine Lager nun auch wechseln und würde dann gerne die 6001er verwenden.

Grüße


----------



## xxFRESHxx (17. Februar 2011)

das ist einfach eine aluhülse die zwischen den innenringen der lager sitzt und so den abstand fest definiert. so wie hier "bauteil 3"





ohne die buchse würde man beim verschrauben axiale kräfte auf die lager aufbringen und dafür sind die 6001er nicht gemacht, die 7001er schon.


----------



## DrMainhattan (13. März 2011)

kurze frage: hinterrad aus-/einbauen,mit wieviel Nm macht ihr das beim 951 fest?


----------



## swabian (14. März 2011)

Hi,

weiß Jemand zufällig welche DH Reifen man mit der ersten Einstellung der G3 Dropouts, also die kürzeste fahren kann?

Für ein Tipp wäre ich dankbar, bevor ich blindlings Reifen bestelle


----------



## Patrice84 (14. März 2011)

kurze gegenfrage, is das bike inder stellung nicht sehr nervös?

(hab es neu und daher keine erfahrung damit)


----------



## Geißbock__ (14. März 2011)

@DrMainhatten: Habe bisher noch Niemanden gesehen, der sein Hinterrad mit einem Drehmomentschlüssel festzieht. Probier es mal mit handfest.


----------



## swabian (15. März 2011)

Patrice84 schrieb:


> kurze gegenfrage, is das bike inder stellung nicht sehr nervös?
> 
> (hab es neu und daher keine erfahrung damit)




Kann es leider nicht beurteilen

Aber es ist ja kein riesen Schritt, sondern eher Feintuning und ich könnte echt nicht behaupten, daß das Rad in der mittleren Einstellung und mit vollem Federweg nervös ist, nur das Tretlager könnte ein bisschen höher kommen, was für mein Empfinden nicht von Nachteil ist!


----------



## haha (15. März 2011)

ein minion mit vollem profil schleift bei schlamm, ein wetscream geht gar nicht. ich fands sehr nervös in der steilsten g3 position, für mich ist die einzigst passende die ganz flache bei 200mm FW.


----------



## Pilatus (15. März 2011)

2.3er MuddyMary passt auch *nicht *durch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swabian (16. März 2011)

Dann bleibt ja nicht viel übrig, vielleicht ein Nobby Nic in 2,25 

Schade eigentlich, daß die Amis die Strebe nicht einfach anders gestaltet haben, Platz wäre ja vorhanden, sind halt immer die Kleinigkeiten welche bei den Cowboys stören!

Mxxis in 2,35 könnten gehen, aber die bauen schmaler als ein heutiger CC/All Mountain Reifen, da hätte ich wahrscheinlich mehr Nachteile als Vorteile.


----------



## KingKongCore (21. März 2011)

und wie schauts in einer flacheren position mit 2,7er minions aus? hab noch einen satz davon rumliegen und die sollten eigentlich in den neuen intense-rahmen, wenn der denn ende des monats geliefert wird


----------



## metalfreak (21. März 2011)

wer fahrt denn noch 2.7er?


----------



## KingKongCore (21. März 2011)

also ich fare die momentan und schwöre auf die schlappen. deshalb ist das ne herzens-angelegenheit dass da 2,7er reinpassen.....


----------



## deimudder (21. März 2011)

Lass dich doch mal von was besserem belehren... 

2,7er in schüttel immer noch mim kobb


----------



## KingKongCore (21. März 2011)

na wat denn nu?


----------



## metalfreak (21. März 2011)

Also ich fahre Highroller und Minion R in 2.5 am 951. Wenn ich mal den Ardent aufzieh, dann in 2.4 und Schlammbereifung in 2.35


----------



## haha (21. März 2011)

2.7er maxxis gehen ohne probleme in der flachen und mittleren einstellung rein. mein post war eher auf die stollenhöhe bezogen, wodurch die steile einstellung eingeschränkt wird.


----------



## KingKongCore (21. März 2011)

haha schrieb:


> 2.7er maxxis gehen ohne probleme in der flachen und mittleren einstellung rein




genau das wollte ich hören. man ich freu mich so auf das teil

 noch eineinhalb wochen warten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metalfreak (9. April 2011)

Irgendwie kommt es mir vor, dass ich der Einzige bin, der Probleme mit den Gleitlagern und Dämpferschraube bin. Mittlerweile das dritte Gleitlager verschlissen und die neue Dämpferschraube bereits nach 2 Tagen Bad Wildbad verbogen. Die erste brach ja vor ner Zeit.


----------



## peter.gunz (10. April 2011)

du solltest auch schrauben mit hoher festigkeit ala 12.9 benutzen und diese mit drehmoment anziehen. dann verbiegt da garnix. und der gleitlagerverschleiss ist normal. muss sich sich schon ganz schön weit bewegen beim federn hinten.


----------



## deimudder (14. April 2011)

Habe gerade festgestellt, dass mein Hinterbau am 951 gerissen ist. Wie lange hat das bei Shocker gedauert und wie kulant sind die?


----------



## Patrice84 (14. April 2011)

ein paar tage wenn sie deine farbe da haben ansonsten gibts sicher kulanter weise andere lösungen, ruf einfach den flo von schocker an. 

in meinem fall wurde die abwicklung wirklich sehr rasch erledigt, so gut es halt ging von postwegen etc.


----------



## mylo (24. Juni 2011)

Hey,
welche Federhärte fahrt ihr am 951 so? Ich wiege ca. 75 Kilo und wollte mal eine 400er versuchen. Meint ihr das passt?

lg


----------



## KingKongCore (24. Juni 2011)

Was haste denn fürn Dämpfer drin?

Also ich hab den RC2 mit ner 400er Feder, wiege so 65 kg und muss sagen, dass der Hinterbau damit echt gut anspricht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MT3ike (24. Juni 2011)

ich hab ne 500er im Rc4 bei ~80 (nackt ...


----------



## mylo (24. Juni 2011)

Ja werde einen Rc4 fahren.. Also vielleicht besser 450 statt 400er?


----------



## MoNu (24. Juni 2011)

also ich fahre mit 75kg ink. helm und leatt ne 500er im RC4! müste eigentlich auch ne 450er fahren ABER die 450 schluckt mir zuviel weg und mit der 500er kann ich besser pedalieren!


----------



## Patrice84 (24. Juni 2011)

wie machst du das mit dem sag?

hab bei einem kampfgewicht von ca. 76 kg einen sag von knapp 32 prozent, sollten zwischen 35-40 prozent sein.
fahre eine 400er feder bei der 216mm einstellung (ausfallenden ganz lang)

grüße


----------



## mylo (24. Juni 2011)

Also hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden, dass 450er für ein eher softes DH setup besser ist, aber du nur weil du es persönlich eher hart magst eine 500er fährst?

Edit: Hab jetzt nochmal einen Freund gefragt, der meinte er wäre mit 500er bei 76 Kilo sehr gut gefahren und hatte auch ein recht softes Setup. Ich denk mein Frage ist trotzdem geklärt. Danke


----------



## KingKongCore (24. Juni 2011)

so siehts wohl aus


----------



## MoNu (24. Juni 2011)

genau so ist es! weil der hinterbau schon extrem soft ist! aber bald muss ich eh gucken mit meiner federhärte weil ich nen Cane Creek Double Barrel bekomme.


----------



## Patrice84 (24. Juni 2011)

was hast du für ein sag?


----------



## Endless86 (25. Juni 2011)

hmm also ich komm mit meinen 77kg nackig und der 450er feder im rc4 und dem langen federwegs super klar. serie war eine 500er verbaut. das war mir nicht fluffig genug


----------



## Geißbock__ (25. Juni 2011)

92 kg und 550er Feder in kurzer Postion!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrMainhattan (25. Juni 2011)

Endless86 schrieb:


> hmm also ich komm mit meinen 77kg nackig und der 450er feder im rc4 und dem langen federwegs super klar. serie war eine 500er verbaut. das war mir nicht fluffig genug



78kg ohne alles, kurz, 450er feder... vorher 450er in der langen mir zu weich... ist aber geschmackssache denk ich


----------



## MoNu (27. Juni 2011)

mein sag liegt so bei 30%... eigentlich etwas zuwenig aber is mir egal... hauptsache is die karre geht richtig vorran beim pedalieren!


----------



## mylo (3. Juli 2011)

Weiß grad einer zufällig die Steuerrohrlänge vom 2010er 951 FRO in L?
Auf der Website stehen ja nur die Werte vom aktuellen..


----------



## KingKongCore (6. Juli 2011)

mal was anderes:
bei dem IS2000 adapter für die bremse hinten (203er scheibe)waren M6x18er schrauben bei. da die bremsaufnahme beim 2011er rahmen aber an den bohrungen da so ausnehmungen hat ragen diese zu weit rein und gehen durch den adapter durch bis an die scheibe.
hat das noch wer gehabt? und wie gelöst? kürzere schrauben or what?


----------



## MoNu (9. Juli 2011)

ich hoffe mal die frage ist nicht ernst gemeint!
aber nimm einfach kürzere schrauben!


----------



## KingKongCore (9. Juli 2011)

schon passiert. trotzdem shitte wenn man sich die erstmal besorgen muss weil die bei der bremse mitgelieferten nicht passen


----------



## fabextrem (10. Juli 2011)

hey leute, hab seit kurzem auch ein intense 951 und hab mal ne frage zu den lagern. ich hab die nach ein paar fahrten aufgemacht und gefettet, doch nun habe ich das problem, dass die lager sich ständig lösen und der rahmen spiel bekommt. meint ihr die sache wäre mit ein wenig schraubenkleber erledigt? danke!


----------



## Globalplayer (10. Juli 2011)

Kennt jemand den Preis für ein 951 Hinterbau?


----------



## MoNu (10. Juli 2011)

mit den schrauben von den lagern ist normal! mach am besten von einer seite zur anderen nen kabelbinder durch das du die dinger nicht wärend der fahrt verlierst! sind nicht grade günstig solche schrauben... ich meine eine kostet 23 euro oder irgendwie so.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabextrem (10. Juli 2011)

danke monu, aber das kann ja nicht normal sein. der rahmen bekommt ziemlich spiel wenn sich die schrauben lockern...ich habs jetzt mal mit schraubenkleber versucht, ich fette und reinige die lager sowieso nur alle paar monate.


----------



## MoNu (10. Juli 2011)

nix zu danken... aber das habe ich bei 5 intense fahren schon mitbekommen mit den schrauben und habe auch schon schrauben sicherungslack dran gemacht. für ne kurze zeit hält das dann auch


----------



## fabextrem (10. Juli 2011)

ok, aber das spricht nicht gerade für intense, den durch die lockerung der lager können diese auch spiel bekommen oder ausgeschlagen werden...mhm. ich hoffe sonst hält alles bei mir  is ja der verstärkte 2010er hinterbau...^^


----------



## MoNu (11. Juli 2011)

Also ich habe auch den neuen hinterbau und fahren den jetzt schon etwas länger... habe da keine probleme mit.
bei mir habe ich jetzt nur mal neue lager ins rad gemacht weil das was von dir schon genannte problem auftrat mit den schrauben

aber an gute lager kann man ja günstig dran kommen!


----------



## WildsauHardride (19. Juli 2011)

Hi,

brauche mal etwas Hilfe bei der Feder...Welche Feder würdet Ihr mir bei etwa 67Kg empfehlen?
Dämpfer: FOX RC4

Grüße


----------



## deimudder (19. Juli 2011)

WildsauHardride schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> brauche mal etwas Hilfe bei der Feder...Welche Feder würdet Ihr mir bei etwa 67Kg empfehlen?
> Dämpfer: FOX RC4
> ...



400er oder sogar 350er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xxFRESHxx (19. Juli 2011)

ich wiege in etwa das gleiche (plus klamotten und aurüstung) und fahre eine 400er (allerdings mit CCDB).
zumindest im langen federweg wäre eine 350er zu weich denke ich.


----------



## WildsauHardride (19. Juli 2011)

Denke ich werds dann mal mit einer 400er probieren, nicht das es dann mit der 350er zu weich für Drops wird.

Möchte zufällig jemand eine 550er Titanfeder gegen eine 400er Titanfeder tauschen? 

Grüße


----------



## timbowjoketown (27. Juli 2011)

Hey,

ich habe die MÃ¶glichkeit ein gebrauchts 951 mit dem alten Hinterbau zu kaufen. Ich will jetzt keine Diskussion Ã¼ber gebrochene Hinterbauten lostreten, aber Fakt ist, dass ich mir die 700 â¬ fÃ¼r einen neuen Hinterbau im Falle eines Bruchs nicht leisten kann. KÃ¶nnt ihr aus der Erfahrung sagen, ob es ein zu groÃes Risiko ist dieses zu kaufen, oder ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit das der Hinterbau Probleme macht eher gering?

Wie gesagt, ich mÃ¶chte dieses Thema nicht unnÃ¶tig neu aufheizen, aber es wÃ¤re super wenn ihr mir bei der Entscheidung helfen kÃ¶nntet.


----------



## hacke242 (27. Juli 2011)

...kommt natürlich auch etwas auf deine fahrweise /terrain an. dennoch würde ich die 700 euro investieren. meine meinung.


----------



## Patrice84 (27. Juli 2011)

frag doch einfach bei intense deutschland nach ob du ihn getauscht bekommst so wie alle anderen auch.


----------



## Globalplayer (27. Juli 2011)

Das interessiert mich jetzt auch, wie kulant da Intense ist und ob das nur für den Erstbesitzer gilt.



Patrice84 schrieb:


> frag doch einfach bei intense deutschland nach ob du ihn getauscht bekommst so wie alle anderen auch.


----------



## timbowjoketown (27. Juli 2011)

Nur Erstbesitzer mit Rechnung, sonst 700 Euro...


----------



## WildsauHardride (28. Juli 2011)

Hi,

ich habe mir eine e.thirteen LG1 Kefü für mein 951 gekauft und als sie angekommen ist dierekt zur Probe drann gehalten.
Nun passt sie jedoch nicht richtig drauf, erst wenn ich so ein Distanzstück was wohl zu Tretlagermontage dabei ist dazwischen lege passt es.

Hier wird es ja den einen oder anderen geben der die gleiche Kefü hat...wie habt Ihr sie montiert?

Grüße


----------



## fabextrem (28. Juli 2011)

hey, ich hatte ähnliches problem. hab dann oben 2 distanzscheiben draufgemacht und unten jeweils eine. zwar schleift dann die kette ein wenig auf den größeren ritzeln, da man diese ja selten gebraucht eigentlich kein problem. andere möglichkeit ist an der kefü oben ein stück "abflexen".


----------



## WildsauHardride (29. Juli 2011)

Sehr ärgerlich...da kauft man sich eine etwas bessere Kefü und dann passt die nur mit Pfusch drann.

Kennt jemand weitere Möglichkeiten das Teil am 951 zu fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyou (29. Juli 2011)

Ich hab auch die LG1 drangepappt und musste das obere Stück der Kefü abflexen... war für mich die Beste Variante. Hab dann erst im Nachhinein hier gelesen dass die MRP besser geeignet wäre...

Zum Thema "Hinterbaubruch"... da ich noch Garantie auf den Rahmen hatte hab ich den Hinterbau mal vorsichtshalber austauschen lassen wobei ich den Eindruck habe dass es sehr auf den Fahrstil und vorallem auf das Fahrergewicht draufankommt. Ein Risiko besteht schliesslich bei jedem Rahmen...


----------



## Endless86 (29. Juli 2011)

hab oben bei mir auch 2 spacer drin und das funktioniert eigentlich ganz gut so mit rahmengröße L

edit: hab mir eben nochmal die sache angeguckt und in ausgefedertem zustand müsste man nur die kante auf der innenseite abflachen. wenn der hinterbau einfedert ist das ja eh egal. 
das foto zeigt die führung mit 2 spacern 






so in etwa (der blaue kreis zeigt die stelle wo die kette auf den großen blättern schleift):


----------



## WildsauHardride (3. August 2011)

Welchen Steuersatz würdet Ihr mir fürs 951 empfehlen, wenn ich von 1 1/5 auf 1 1/8 reduzieren möchte?

Grüße


----------



## fox-ranger (4. August 2011)

canecreek. angelset.


----------



## fox-ranger (4. August 2011)

bei mir passte eine 32-36er lg1 super.


----------



## Endless86 (4. August 2011)

jetzt hab ich das oben passend bearbeitet- nun kommt das gehäuse von der rolle unten an den hinterbau^^ also auch da nochmal mit dem dremel ran


----------



## fox-ranger (4. August 2011)

und das tretlager ist 83mm und drive side hast du 2 ringe und non drive side 1 ring? unter der ketten führung 2 ringe dick.
so sollte das aussehen


----------



## Pilatus (4. August 2011)

xxFRESHxx schrieb:


> 8x 6001-2RS
> gibts billig oder von SKF
> serienmÃ¤Ãig sind zwar am unteren link einseitg offene lager verbaut (4x 7001 1ZS) damit man sie Ã¼ber den schmiernippel fetten kann aber man kann auch gedichtete verbauen. oder man entfernt einfach auf einer seite die dichtscheibe.



So, endlich mal mit dem Kugellagermann gesprochen:
er will 45â¬ fÃ¼r *ein* 7001 Kugellager, das dann noch nichtmal die gedichtete Version ist.

kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Quelle?


----------



## WildsauHardride (4. August 2011)

Ich habe jetzt zwei Distanzscheiben pro Schraube unter der Kefü und auf der drive Side habe ich etwa 5mm-6mm Tretlager-Spacer, auf non-drive habe ich keinen Spacer.
Geht das, dass man nur auf der einen Seite Spacer montiert und auf der anderen nicht, oder sollte auf der non drive Seite auch ein Spacer?

Die Kefü Schleift bei mir jedoch auch auf den drei größten Ritzeln, genau wie bei endless68...Mal schauen ob ich dort noch etwas Material abtragen werde.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fox-ranger (4. August 2011)

schleifen tuts immer einwenig. spacer, wichtig ist dass die kurbel noch mittig ist. gemessen L+R vom unterrohr..


----------



## WildsauHardride (5. August 2011)

Also wenn ich drive Side 2 Spacer und non drive Side 1 Spacer montieren würde, dann würde die Achse der Kurbel auf der non drive Side nicht ganz bis zum Ende der Kurbel reichen, sprich sie wäre etwa eine Spacer Weite vom Kurbelende entfernt.
Ginge das so, oder hat das erhebliche Auswirkungen auf die Stabilität?

Grüße


----------



## Endless86 (5. August 2011)

fox-ranger schrieb:


> und das tretlager ist 83mm und drive side hast du 2 ringe und non drive side 1 ring? unter der ketten führung 2 ringe dick.
> so sollte das aussehen



hmm also ich hab auf jeder seite einen spacer drin. so geht die  descendat ganz knapp an der oberen kettenstrebe vorbei (auf beiden  seiten). damit die kefü besser passt wollte ich ja einen spacer raus  nehmen. also bei der kefü von 2 auf 1 wechseln.
momentan warte ich aber auf ein neues innenlager. muss dann mal gucken wie das eingebaut alles jetzt so passt.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (6. August 2011)

*Hollowtech II*

68mm: 2 Spacer* Antriebsseite, 1 Spacer* nicht Antriebsseite
73mm: 1 Spacer* Antriebsseite, 0 Spacer* nicht Antriebsseite
83mm: garkeine Spacer!
_
* = je nach Kettenlinie kann dies auch umgekehrt sein!_

Ein Spacer kann z.B. durch die Montage eines E-Type Umwerfer oder Kettenführung (ohne ISCG Aufnahme am Rahmen) wegfallen.

sooo long!


----------



## Endless86 (7. August 2011)

mit dem gxp lager und der descendant muss aber auf jeder seite 1 spacer rein weil sonst gehen die kurbelarme nicht an der kettenstrebe vorbei.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (7. August 2011)

dann fail!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Globalplayer (12. August 2011)

Lässt sich das Baujahr anhand der Seriennummer bestimmen? Größe erkennt man an der Nummer.

Bei Yeti erkennt man Baujahr und Größe an der Seriennummer.


----------



## Endless86 (12. August 2011)

hab jetzt das hope innenlager drin und dan musste auch auf jede seite 1 spacer rein. die kefü passt jetzt perfekt mit 1 spacer und einer normalen 1mm unterlegscheibe ausm baumarkt


----------



## Patrice84 (13. August 2011)

hi,

also spacer sind nachzulesen in den donwnloadbaren manuals...

bei einer e thirteen bis 36 z. sollte diese gut passen, ich habe nur 1x die schwarze beilagscheibe ansonsten schleifen, ist nicht der einzige rahmen wo man die anpassen muss...
man sollte immer so nahe wie mÃ¶glich rankommen da bei diesen rahmen eh die kettenlinie fÃ¼r den ar... ist, viel zu weit rechts


die kugellager kriegt man bei viel besserer qualitÃ¤t, skf zb., mit besserer dichtung (die lager mit bei den schmiernippeln sollten einseitig offen sein, auÃer ihr schmiert nie ab)
bei "kugellager.de" oder agrar-lager hÃ¤ndlern fÃ¼r ungefÃ¤hr 40â¬ pro rahmen .


----------



## Globalplayer (26. August 2011)

Globalplayer schrieb:


> Lässt sich das Baujahr anhand der Seriennummer bestimmen? Größe erkennt man an der Nummer.
> 
> Bei Yeti erkennt man Baujahr und Größe an der Seriennummer.


----------



## KingKongCore (27. August 2011)

also ich hab bei meinem race face innenlager (hollotech II) alle 3 spacer verbaut. fahre ne 77designz freesolo kefü und da schleift gar nix!


----------



## doppelkorn (9. September 2011)

hat jemand in seinem cane creek dämpfer schonmal buchsen und gleitlager getauscht und kann mir die ganzen maße sagen? speziell von den gleitlagern die außendruchmesser?!


----------



## Blade56k (25. Oktober 2011)

hi bin jetzt auch stolzer besitzer eines intense 951.  

Doch bei mir sammeln sich dauernd steine im vpp link, die sich da richtig festklemmen und durchscheuern.Habt ihr da ein paar tipps wie man das am besten umgeht ? Hab kein bock nach jeder fahrt die steine da raus zu popeln und beim 24h dh rennen nächstes jahr, wirds auch nicht gerade förderlich sein wenn sich die steine da durchscheuern.

Danke schon mal für eure hilfe.


----------



## KingKongCore (25. Oktober 2011)

hab dasselbe problem, aber steine hatte ich noch nie drin, höchstens kleine tannenzapfen und bucheckern.
ne lösung würde mich da auch mal interessieren...


----------



## .irie. (26. Oktober 2011)

da gibts ne lösung, mechanisches zerkleinern.

ist mi auch schon aufgefallen gestört hats nie


----------



## MT3ike (26. Oktober 2011)

Blade56k schrieb:


> hi bin jetzt auch stolzer besitzer eines intense 951.
> 
> Doch bei mir sammeln sich dauernd steine im vpp link, die sich da richtig festklemmen und durchscheuern.Habt ihr da ein paar tipps wie man das am besten umgeht ? Hab kein bock nach jeder fahrt die steine da raus zu popeln und beim 24h dh rennen nächstes jahr, wirds auch nicht gerade förderlich sein wenn sich die steine da durchscheuern.
> 
> Danke schon mal für eure hilfe.



Ich hab mir hierfür einen kleinen Mudguard aus einem alten Kotflügel gebastelt...mit welchem zwar noch dreck zum Link kommt, aber es ist wesentlich/gravierend besser als früher.
Steine und größere objekte finde ich jetzt sehr selten am link....hier ein foto:








(ja,müsste mal geputzt werden  ...Ps: wie kann man per BB-Code die größe der Bilder ändern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MT3ike (30. November 2011)

Ich hab mal eine andere Frage, welche sich an alle Intense Fahrer richtet. Weiß jemand zufällig ob di rahmen bei Intense lakiert oder gepulvert werden? 
Bin momentan am überlegen ob ich bei meinem 951 die Farbe wechsle.


----------



## Globalplayer (30. November 2011)

Gepulvert


----------



## gabs (1. Dezember 2011)

sehts positiv.... is auch'n nussknacker  

was konstruktives: da gibts aquariumschaum oder wie man den nennt. kostet nicht so viel wie der  aufm link

macht den in die hohlstellen rein wo bei euch der dreck/stein hin kommt...

http://www.koi-steppan.com/Filterschaum-100-X-50-X-10-cm

beim hill sah das so aus:

http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/2791404/


----------



## 8664 (1. Dezember 2011)

unauffällig und reicht völlig aus!


----------



## fiddel (3. Januar 2012)

moin jungs und mädels ich bin nu auch besitzer von nem 951 und steh grad vor der kefü frage ahb gelesen die lgi ist nur mit pfusch anzubringen da ich die alte mit der old aufnahmen habe weiß ich des nich (vom alten rahmen) nun stellt sich mir die frage ob die n"neue" lg1 von e 13 passt ohne was zu basteln?
oder was sagt ihr gleich ne mrp?


----------



## Endless86 (3. Januar 2012)

hab bei mir jetzt den x0 chain guide dran und die hat auf anhieb gepasst. vorher hatte ich auch die lg1 dran und bei 38t hat das original nie so wirklich gepasst.


----------



## 8664 (4. Januar 2012)

die lg1 32-36 iscg5 past super!!


----------



## fiddel (4. Januar 2012)

8664 schrieb:


> die lg1 32-36 iscg5 past super!!



Die neue oder auch die alte??steh dann davor mir entweder ne neue platte oder ne neue fuehrung zu kaufen...


----------



## 8664 (4. Januar 2012)

die neue lg1 32-36 iscg5. aber die:x0 chain guide ist sicher auch top...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiddel (4. Januar 2012)

Was denn mit der mrp, hat jmd n Plan ob die mrp g2sl mit der sram x0chainguide baugleich ist??


----------



## Endless86 (4. Januar 2012)

auf der platte von dem x0 chain guide steht sogar mrp drauf. sollte gleich sein. hab aber noch nie eine mrp gehabt also ka. funktionieren tun sicher alle bis 36T. ich würd einfach die nehmen die dir am besten gefällt und am günstigsten ist.
allerdings ist meine alte lg1 nach einer saison schon ziemlich vergammelt gewesen.
ich hab die xo gekauft weil ich mal was anderes probieren wollte und weil sie sogar billiger war. jag es einfach mal durch google shopping durch
http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...uide-ISCG-05-32-36-Zaehne-schwarz--21391.html


----------



## gabs (4. Januar 2012)

freunde haben reihenweiße die außenplatte am führungsrädchen abgerissen, oder frisch gleich das rädchen auch noch mitgenommen. bin von dem MRP material nicht überzeugt


----------



## DrMainhattan (4. Januar 2012)

hi, mal ne kurze frage, kann sein dass diese schonmal gestellt wurde:

Fährt jemand das 951 mit dem RS Vivid Air? Wenn ja welche Einbaugrösse brauch man da? Positive Erfahrungen??

DANKE!


----------



## Christiaan (5. Januar 2012)

240*76mm M/M tune, Bekannter von mitr hat es eingebaut, allerdings fuer schwerere Fahrer nicht gut


----------



## Booder (6. Januar 2012)

Hallo
suche einen 951 Rahmen mit Dämpfer Zustand sollte Technisch I.O sein Optisch weniger wichtig bis 1000,
Wer einen loserden will Bitte melden.

mfg Booder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geißbock__ (6. Januar 2012)

Nutze doch bitte das hier: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php/cat/37

Setze eine Suchanzeige auf! Geht ganz einfach!


----------



## fiddel (20. Januar 2012)

moin wie ihr evtl in der show your intense schon geshen habt bin ich nu auch unter euch...
nur leider stellt sich mir die frage unterschied 951 und 951 fro. sicher ist der unterschied in der geo, aber was genau und wie erkenn ich das sind das nur 1° hier und 2mm da oder sind es deutliche merkmale? 
andere frage die ggf blöd kommt was hab ich fotos in meinem album "neufünfeins". 
ich wusste leider zum zeitpunkt des kaufens noch nichts von dem unterschie dachte alle sind fro... 
habe angeblich den 2011er hinterbau und den 2010er rahmen...

und ja ihr dürft lachen...


----------



## 8664 (20. Januar 2012)

eigentlich hat nur der hinterbau und das gezogene unterrohr geändert geo sollte gleich sein.. g3 kannst du nicht mehr einstellen...


----------



## gabs (20. Januar 2012)

das g3 ist sowieso für die fische  ein freund hat das 951 FRo und kann nicht die "kurze" einstellung fahren. weil dann sein reifen auf dieser oberen strebe schleift 

sei doch froh dass du den korigierten hinterbau hast?


----------



## fiddel (20. Januar 2012)

jo das bin ich auch der vorbesitzer hat den aus kulanz getauscht bekommen weil der alte ja des öffteren gebrochen is?!

achso also der mit den austauschbaren ausfallenden ist fro? "und das unterrohr"
hab ichs verstanden?


----------



## KingKongCore (20. Januar 2012)

Ersatzteile fürs 951 gibts übrigens hier:

*http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/ersatzteile.cfm?gnr=30*

da ich ein neues schaltauge für mein 2011er 951 wie blöd gesucht hatte....


----------



## 8664 (20. Januar 2012)

das front end bricht dann gelegentlich auch wenn es das 2010 ist mit schweiss naht unten und oben durch am unterrohr
http://forums.mtbr.com/intense/broken-951-a-586614.html


----------



## fiddel (20. Januar 2012)

dann hoff ich ma das meiner hält 
brechen kann jeder rahmen...


----------



## Endless86 (21. Januar 2012)

gabs schrieb:


> das g3 ist sowieso für die fische  ein freund hat das 951 FRo und kann nicht die "kurze" einstellung fahren. weil dann sein reifen auf dieser oberen strebe schleift
> 
> sei doch froh dass du den korigierten hinterbau hast?



bei mir hats mit einem neun minion in der kurzen stellung gepasst. aber es war sauknapp. wenn es matschig ist schleift es am rahmen. hab es aber erst gemerkt als ich das bike gewaschen habe und die obere strebe in der mitte blank war.


----------



## Shocker (21. Januar 2012)

also der Link auf MTBR braucht mann jetzt eigentlich nicht mehr zu debattieren. 
Aber hier nachmal die INFO: Beide Rahmen sind getauscht worden obwohl der Schwarze Neuseeländer den Sprung nicht wirklich erwischt hat und das nicht grad auf halber Fahrt. Der grüne hat wie es sich im Verlauf auch herausstellt leider eine ordentliche Delle im Unterrohr an der er dann auch schließlich gebrochen ist....
951 Reklas mit den Hinterbauten sind kein Geheimniss und wurden und werden im Rahmen der Garantie auch von uns Getauscht, sofern der Rahmen im Erstbesitz ist und auch über uns gekommen ist. 
Ich hoffe das Thema 951 und gebrochene Hauptrahmen damit aufklären zu können. 
Greetz,
FLO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiddel (22. Januar 2012)

dankeanke.


----------



## Shocker (1. Februar 2012)

irgendwer aus dem Forum hat bei uns angefragt wegen dem tune für den Vivid im 951. Laut intense hatten die im 951 Serienmäßig verbauten Dämpfer ein Medium Tune. Ich hab auch die Sram Nummer hier. Bitte einfach nochmal bei uns melden.
FLO


----------



## doppelkorn (2. Februar 2012)

ich war das, danke 
die aussage mit medium tune reicht mir schon. erfahrungen mit ein low tune gibts aber keine, oder?


----------



## McBundyOne (3. Februar 2012)

welche feder muss ich bei einem rc4 und komplettgewicht von 115 kilo bekleidet  nehmen und wieviel bar am besten


----------



## Xexano (2. März 2012)

Hat jemand von euch zufällig ein 951 in Large und mal probiert, ob ein 29'' Laufrad hinten reinpasst?

Der 2951 Prototype hat zwar einen größeren Chainstay, jedoch scheint der Rest der Geometrie dem Large 951 zu ähneln. Deswegen meine Neugierde! 

Diskussion Pro/Contra 29er könnt ihr mir ersparen. Will nur wissen, ob es technisch machbar ist. Dorado lässt sich auf 29" tunen, vom LRS kann man den MTX33 mit 29 Ardent fahren o.ä.. Also von dieser Seite her kein Problem. Nur: Passt es hinten auch?


----------



## gabs (2. März 2012)

ich würd mal auf nein raten, da nichtmal ein maxis 2.5 in der kurzen stellung wirklich reinpasst. (SEHR knapp)


----------



## MT3ike (3. März 2012)

Xexano schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch zufällig ein 951 in Large und mal probiert, ob ein 29'' Laufrad hinten reinpasst?
> 
> Der 2951 Prototype hat zwar einen größeren Chainstay, jedoch scheint der Rest der Geometrie dem Large 951 zu ähneln. Deswegen meine Neugierde!
> 
> Diskussion Pro/Contra 29er könnt ihr mir ersparen. Will nur wissen, ob es technisch machbar ist. Dorado lässt sich auf 29" tunen, vom LRS kann man den MTX33 mit 29 Ardent fahren o.ä.. Also von dieser Seite her kein Problem. Nur: Passt es hinten auch?



Nein, passt definitiv nicht. 26" mit 2.5 von maxxis passen zwar in allen einstellungen (Schwalbe leider nicht). Das 2951 sieht zwar ähnlich aus,aber da und dort ein paar mm unterschied machen leider schon viel aus


----------



## Endless86 (3. März 2012)

auf keinen fall. bei mir schleift der minion 2,5 minimal in der kurzen stellung wenn er neu ist.


----------



## odenwald1 (3. März 2012)

Hallo,

hat jemand Angaben zum Reach Wert für das Intense 951 in Größe S und M ?? Bin 1,70m groß bzw. klein und konnte bisher nur ein Rad in M probesitzen.  >Welche Rahmengröße würdet Ihr empfehlen ?? Danke für Infos

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Patrice84 (4. März 2012)

hi

ich bin 1,72cm und fahre ein m mit einer fox 40. das 951 in s von meiner freundin wäre mir eindeutig zu kurz! ist mit einer boxxer...

das schreibe ich deswegen falls du trotzdem ein s wolltest und dann noch eine fox oder eine zocchi wird sie fast schon zu hoch bauen, habs mal verglichen...


der reach ist bei beiden tief genug, aber das rad wird halt in s nochmal sehr kurz, das passt bei 1,70cm nicht so gut, ansonsten kannst dir ja gleich ein freerider/enduro kaufen...

meine freundin ist 1,56cm da passt er sehr gut.


----------



## McBundyOne (4. März 2012)

hi,
ich wollte mir eine andere feder holen da ich den rahmen gebraucht geholt hab und die nicht für mein gewicht ist.
jetzt wollte ich die feder raus drehen und hab festgestellt das wenn die feder entspannt ist nocht gewinde nach oben frei ist.
hab ich ne falsche feder drin oder welche kommt rein ist ein intense 951 mit g3 und fox dhx dämpfer
hier ein foto vom restgewinde (hab sie entspannt)
normal ist doch bei 216/222 mm ne 2.80 hab jetzt ne 3.25 drin und noch luft


----------



## gabs (4. März 2012)

das übrige gewinde erleichtert dir die feder zu wechseln. du musst die mutter weiter rauf drehen, damit du den unteren federteller leichter raus bekommst.

die zahl hinter der federhärte (3.25) steht für den hub, für den die feder konzipiert ist. diese sollte >= deinem dämpferhub sein. dann passts


----------



## McBundyOne (4. März 2012)

alles klar dann hol ich mir ne 3.25
danke für die schnelle antwort


----------



## McBundyOne (4. März 2012)

eins noch also hat das intense einen federweg von 216/222 mit nem dämpfer von 240


----------



## Endless86 (4. März 2012)

3.00 geht auch und ist die gängige größe. ich hab mir mal eine 3.25 fox titanfeder besorgt und die kaum in den dämpfer bekommen weil die so groß war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SPEE (5. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen..., ich wollt mir einen Satz Framesaver/Kettenstrebenschutz(Lezyne) für mein 951 bestellen. Hat einer nen Tip für mich in welcher Größe ich die brauche ? (M/L)

Thx


----------



## Endless86 (5. März 2012)

mach es doch lieber in schön mit der flauschigen seite vom selbstklebenden klettband. wenn du es nur oben und unten auf die kettenstrebe klebst fällt es gar nicht auf


----------



## Bimpi (14. März 2012)

Kann mir einer von euch weiter helfen??Was für eine Aufnahme hat das 951 Bj.10 ? iscg-05 oder iscg old?THX


----------



## deimudder (14. März 2012)

iscg 05


----------



## Bimpi (14. März 2012)

danke keule


----------



## MT3ike (6. April 2012)

Hallo..

Ich wollte mal kurz fragen, wer schon mal die unteren Lager am link wechseln musste...bzw wie man die am besten aus dem Rahmen herausbekommt...

Hat jemand einen Tipp?


----------



## fiddel (6. April 2012)

n großer splintentreiber...würd ich mal sagen. und dann gaaaanze vorsichtig im kreis aufs lager...


----------



## Dirtbikerider. (11. April 2012)

Hi,hab mir vor ein paar tagen auch ein 951 gekauft und wollte ihn gerne nach ablauf der Garantie Glasperlstrahlen und schwarz Eloxieren lassen!Jetzt meine Frage,aus welchem Material sind die Abschmiernippel und kann man diese irgendwie demontieren?Weil wenn diese nicht aus alu sind und man die nicht demontiert können sie sich beim Eloxalvorgang zersetzen wurde mir gesagt!

Danke schonmal


----------



## fiddel (14. April 2012)

ich denke mal die sind nich aus alu und man kann sie demontieren... normalerweise werden abschmiernippen reingeschraubt... ich habs aber nochnie probiert beim 951


----------



## Dirtbikerider. (14. April 2012)

Ok,danke schonmal werde ich mir genauer ansehen wenn ich den Rahmen bekomme !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SturmNo1 (24. April 2012)

Hi jungs intense 951 bei 1,80 in M oder L sorry wenn ich frage habe aber keine lust alle 29 seiten zu lesen habe auch sonst nichts finden können ?


----------



## Burnhard (24. April 2012)

Fahr bei 1.88 M und möchte das Rad nicht größer.


----------



## gabs (24. April 2012)

n freund hat ein L, ich bin 185 und möchte es nach ettlichen probefahrten nicht kleiner


----------



## Endless86 (24. April 2012)

mit 1,80 würde ich an deiner stelle M nehmen. ich bin 1.86 groß und hab L, fahre aber die ausfallenden in der kurzen position damit das ding besser um die ecken geht.


----------



## Burnhard (24. April 2012)

Tja klingt nach Probefahrt. Aber wer schon zu faul zum lesen ist...


----------



## Dirtbikerider. (24. April 2012)

Frage im dem Rahmen sind ja 6001 2RS Lager verbaut von SKF gibt es 6001 2RS und 2RSL Lager wo ist der unterschied???


----------



## McBundyOne (24. April 2012)

ich hab letztens auch meine lager gewechselt  hab komplett 6001 2rsh von skf rein und läuft kostet bei kistenpfennig ich glaube 3,50 oder 4 euro pro lager


----------



## Dirtbikerider. (24. April 2012)

McBundyOne schrieb:


> ich hab letztens auch meine lager gewechselt  hab komplett 6001 2rsh von skf rein und läuft kostet bei kistenpfennig ich glaube 3,50 oder 4 euro pro lager



Danke das war aber nicht meine Frage


----------



## McBundyOne (24. April 2012)

http://www.skf.com/skf/productcatal...tableName=1_1_1&presentationType=3&startnum=7

hoffe das hilft weiter

und hier nochmal die ganzen abkürzungen
http://www.ekugellager.de/advanced_...=6001&osCsid=169a41b15954e7d63a199a9e7f910c96


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SturmNo1 (24. April 2012)

JA sorry das ich zu faul war hehe !!!
Ja würde gerne mal probe fahren nur kenne leider keinen der auc meiner ecke kommt und eins besitzt wohne ecke Duisburg vllt kommt ja doch einer aus dem raum !!!


----------



## Dirtbikerider. (7. Mai 2012)

Hi,wollte mal fragen ob dieser Link(http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/produkt.cfm?PNR=22037&prodid=57131) so wie er ist auch in den 951 passt?Hatte da nachgefragt weil der vom 951 ja anders gearbeitet ist und die sagten mir "Ja Intense hat die wohl überarbeitet,, kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen das der so passt????Danke


----------



## 8664 (7. Mai 2012)

das ist das aktuelle!

http://fanatikbike.com/product/12intense-cycles-lower-box-link-2011-2012-10504.htm

braucht dann aber noch lager bolzen...

das kannst du bei jedem Intense händler bestellen.


----------



## Dirtbikerider. (7. Mai 2012)

Hi,ja aber der in meinem link müsste doch auch gehen oder denn die lagerführungen sind ja gleich


----------



## Dirtbikerider. (7. Mai 2012)

Passt also doch​


----------



## Pilatus (7. Mai 2012)

weil keiner was dagegen sagt passt es?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirtbikerider. (7. Mai 2012)

Pilatus schrieb:


> weil keiner was dagegen sagt passt es?



Man sieht es doch auf dem bild das er verbaut ist und passt


----------



## Pilatus (7. Mai 2012)

aaahhh sorry,
das bild wird nicht angezeigt, nicht mal ein rotes kreuz.
hab nix gesagt...


----------



## Dirtbikerider. (7. Mai 2012)

Pilatus schrieb:


> aaahhh sorry,
> das bild wird nicht angezeigt, nicht mal ein rotes kreuz.
> hab nix gesagt...



Kein Problem


----------



## fiddel (14. Mai 2012)

jmd. n plan wo ich n schaltauge für mein 951 herbekomm?


----------



## McBundyOne (14. Mai 2012)

http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/produkt.cfm?PNR=21654&ctry=1&za=1&lc=1&curcd=1&cid=110127212637


----------



## fiddel (14. Mai 2012)

dankedanke


----------



## 8664 (16. Mai 2012)

also mit 180cm passt ein M wenn du nicht ueber langer ober körper hast. der reach der 951 und M9 sind lang. ich behaupte das cockpit eines 951 M ist gleich wie ein demo8 M ab 2010....


----------



## SturmNo1 (19. Mai 2012)

Hi danke noch einmal iwie sagen alle was anderes hehe hier sagen alle M und alle die mir pm schreiben sagen L ist besser viel laufruhiger habe recht lange arme fahre jetzt ein Summum in M und Manchmal denke ich ne nummer größer könnte ruhig seien Mein demo 2009 war auch M Fand ich auch ein wenig klein bin mit dem knie immer an den lenker oder gabel gekommen beim einlenken von daher dachte ich nen 951 eher mal in L probieren hmmm bin mir total unsicher !
Kommt hier vllt nicht einer mit einem 951 aus dem Raum Duisburg-Wesel-Oberhausen wo man vllt mal probe sitzen kann ?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## KingKongCore (19. Mai 2012)

hätte ein 951 in S zum probesitzen in Bochum....


----------



## SturmNo1 (19. Mai 2012)

Danke aber schätze mal das ein S viel zu klein seien wird da birngt mir das probesitzen ja auch nicht sehr viel wollte wenn dann schon auf einem L oder M mal gerne probesitzen !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DHjunkie (28. Mai 2012)

Hi Leute,

wisst ihr vielleicht wie kann mann den neuen verstärkerten Hinterbau bei einem 951 unterscheiden? Also wenn auch der neue Hinterbau die G3 Dropouts hat.

Ich würde nämllich gerne den Rahmen kaufen, der scon angeblich den neuen Hinterbau haben sollte. Jedoch mann weiss ja nie....

Und letze Frage: welche Federhärte würdet ihr bei 88kg empfehlen.
Würde den Rhamen wahrscheinlich mit 8´´ Federweg fahren.

Danke vielmals für eure Hilfe...


----------



## KingKongCore (28. Mai 2012)

der neue hinterbau hat doch gar nicht die g3 dropouts

guck mal bei mir in den fotos, ist nur noch ne 150er achse hinten. 2011er 951


----------



## DHjunkie (28. Mai 2012)

KingKongCore schrieb:


> der neue hinterbau hat doch gar nicht die g3 dropouts
> 
> guck mal bei mir in den fotos, ist nur noch ne 150er achse hinten. 2011er 951



das weiss ich auch das der neue hinterbau keine G3 dropouts hat...

Jedoch bei vielen leuten wurde der hinterbau mit den G3 dropout gebrochen und gegen neuen hinterbau getauscht der angeblich verstärkt ist und der hat auch G3 dropouts....
deswegen frage ich...


----------



## Shocker (28. Mai 2012)

es gibt auch den verstärkten 951 Hinterbau mit G3 Dropouts. erkennen kannst du ihn am Entlüftungsloch für´s Schweissen. Der Finale G3 Hinterbau hat die Entlüftungsbohrung im Frästeil des Hinterbaus und nicht in der Kettenstrebe unten!


----------



## DHjunkie (28. Mai 2012)

super. genau das wollte ich wissen.
danke vielmals shocker.

d.h. dass folgender rahmen noch nicht den neuen Hinterbau hat oder?
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/8170250/?s6

bin jetzt ein bisschen unsicher da jemand anderer hat mir genau das gegenteil gesagt. Das die Entlüftungslöcher bei dem neuen Hinterbau gerade mal in der Kettenstrebe unten sind so wie auf dem Foto. 
Der hinterbau ohne G3 Dropouts hat die Löcher auch in der Kettenstrebe.... Aaah. 
Wieso kann es nicht einfach mit den Intense Rahmen sein


----------



## Shocker (29. Mai 2012)

auf dem Foto ist der überarbeitete. von den neuen ohne g3 gibt es keine schwierigkeiten!!!


----------



## DHjunkie (29. Mai 2012)

na dann bin ich beruhigt 
danke

und noch die Frage zu der Feder? Welche härte bei 87-88kg? Nach dem Lesen hier im Forum denke ich mal 500lbs sollte ok sein.


----------



## KingKongCore (29. Mai 2012)

500lbs sollten super passen. hab bei 65kg ne 350er feder und die reicht. könnte wegen meiner sogar noch etwas härter sein. mit protektoren wiegt man ja immer bissl mehr.


----------



## Dirtbikerider. (1. Juni 2012)

Bei meinem Hinterbau sind in jeder Strebe 2 Bohrungen ist das dann auch ein verstärkter????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shocker (1. Juni 2012)

kommt drauf an wo die sitzen! mach mal ein foto bitte.


----------



## Dirtbikerider. (2. Juni 2012)

Ok,mach ich heute nach der Arbeit!


----------



## Dirtbikerider. (3. Juni 2012)

So hier mal ein Bild von meinem Hinterbau​


----------



## cubebiker (3. Juni 2012)

Ersatzausfallende 951 zu haben


----------



## SturmNo1 (3. Juni 2012)

Hi jungs also ist das auch der neue verstärkte hinterbau ????

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikema...ct=515014&bigimage=20120509_0131338231414.jpg


----------



## Shocker (3. Juni 2012)

ne das ist 1 oder 2 generation. Der verstärkte hat die Bohrungen im FRÄSTEIL nicht in der Kettenstrebe!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirtbikerider. (3. Juni 2012)

Geht es bei der verstärkung nur um die Bohrungen und was genau wurde verstärkt?Kann der hinterbau an den bohrungen reißen?Wo bekomme ich neue Fettschmiernippel her


----------



## SturmNo1 (3. Juni 2012)

Ok danke dann ist zwar schade aber kann man nichts machen sonst hätte ich mir den jetzt wohl geholt für das geld !!!


----------



## Shocker (4. Juni 2012)

schmiernippel haben wir auf lager.


----------



## Dirtbikerider. (4. Juni 2012)

Shocker schrieb:


> schmiernippel haben wir auf lager.



Was kosten 4 stück


----------



## SturmNo1 (5. Juni 2012)

Kann man den ganzen verstärkten hinterbau auch so kaufen und wenn weiss vllt einer was der kostet ?

Danke schon einmal !


----------



## Dirtbikerider. (7. Juni 2012)

Shocker schrieb:


> schmiernippel haben wir auf lager.



Geht es bei der verstärkung nur um die Bohrungen und was genau wurde verstärkt?Kann der hinterbau an den bohrungen reißen?Was kosten 4 Fettschmiernippel


----------



## psy6000 (27. Juni 2012)

passt vielleicht nicht ganz hier rein aber ich hätte mal eine Frage:

Bei meinem letzten(ersten) Ausritt habe ich festgestellt das die Kurbel (Descendant) am Hinterbau schleift.
Das ganze passiert aber erst beim fahren, anscheinend verwindet sich der Hinterbau ein paar millimeter und die Kurbel tuschiert dann den Rahmen.

Kann ich da einfach noch einen Spacer ziwschen machen um an Abstand zu gewinnen?
Wenn ja, wo bekomme ich den her?


Im übrigen knackt und knarzt der Hinterbau manchmal, gefettet und augenscheinlich fest ist alles soweit. Werde aber sobald ich Zeit habe nochmal alles auseinander schrauben.


Vielen Dank mal vorab für eure Hilfe


----------



## deimudder (28. Juni 2012)

Das Knarzen bzw. Knacken kommt von den G3 Ausfallenden. Nach ein paar Fahrten ist da Staub etc dazwischen. Schrauben auf, sauber machen, dünne Fettschicht, Schrauben mit Loctite sichern und zu. Erstmal Ruhe...


----------



## Endless86 (28. Juni 2012)

psy6000 schrieb:


> passt vielleicht nicht ganz hier rein aber ich hätte mal eine Frage:
> 
> Bei meinem letzten(ersten) Ausritt habe ich fest gestellt das die Kurbel (Descendant) am Hinterbau schleift.
> Das ganze passiert aber erst beim fahren, anscheinend verwindet sich der Hinterbau ein paar millimeter und die Kurbel tuschiert dann den Rahmen.
> ...



blätter mal ein paar seiten vor. ich hab einfach die kurbelame 2mm abgeschrägt damit ich nicht noch breite bauen muss. 
vll hat aber auch dein innenlager spiel. meins war so gut das es nur 2 we gehalten hat. seitdem hab ich ein hope drin und ruhe.


----------



## psy6000 (28. Juni 2012)

Tretlager ist fest und hat auch kein Spiel o.ä.
Den Tipp mit den Ausfallenden werde ich mal ausprobieren, vielen Dank!

Die Kurbel abschleifen finde ich ziemlich unelegant, man muss doch Komponenten verbauen können ohne sie durch mechanisches bearbeiten anpassen zu müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Endless86 (28. Juni 2012)

So sehe ich das eigentlich auch. Aber ich wollte das tretlager nicht unnötig breit machen. Du musst es ja auf beiden Seiten breiter machen und nicht nur auf einer damit die kurbel noch mittig ist.
Bei den kettenfühhrungen ist es doch auch so. Von 3 hat bei mir eine ohne was zu machen ans 951 gepasst


----------



## psy6000 (28. Juni 2012)

Also ich wollte gerade mal die Schrauben an den Dropouts lösen aber die sind ziemlich fest bzw. das Muttergewinde dreht sich mit. Wo bekomme ich denn das passende Werkzeug zum gegenhalten?

Der Hinterbau bzw. die Schrauben davon sind alle angezogen aber trotzdem verwindet er sich doch recht stark wenn ich mal drücke, mit 2mm ist es da fast garnicht getan würde ich sagen. Der Rahmen ist eigentlich fast neu, daher schließe ich verschleißte Teile aus. Werde mir wohl mal in einer ruhigen Minute das komplette zerlegen des Rahmens antun.


----------



## Endless86 (28. Juni 2012)

Man kann doch bei den dropout schrauben an der Mutter einen schlitz schraubendreher ansetzen.


----------



## Globalplayer (28. Juni 2012)

Muss dann aber ein sehr breiter sein und dann sind die wieder meistens zu dick für den Schlitz. Darf aber auch nicht zu lang sein.
Ja ich mein ein Schraubendreher


----------



## psy6000 (28. Juni 2012)

Ich besitze keinen Schraubendreher der diese Schraubverbindung sachgemäß öffnen könnte ohne etwas aus zu nudeln.

Meine Vermutung geht in etwas dieser Richtung:

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41JPvoUcK7L._SL500_AA300_.jpg


----------



## Endless86 (29. Juni 2012)

ka bei mir hat der erste den ich in die hand genommen hab gepasst.


----------



## MT3ike (29. Juni 2012)

psy6000 schrieb:


> Ich besitze keinen Schraubendreher der diese Schraubverbindung sachgemäß öffnen könnte ohne etwas aus zu nudeln.
> 
> Meine Vermutung geht in etwas dieser Richtung:
> 
> http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41JPvoUcK7L._SL500_AA300_.jpg



Was du brauchst ist das werkzeug für die Kettenblattschrauben... so was

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=14305

damit gehts


----------



## Endless86 (29. Juni 2012)

Sichef? Die G3 schrauben sind dicker als kettenplattdchrauben.


----------



## MT3ike (29. Juni 2012)

Endless86 schrieb:


> Sichef? Die G3 schrauben sind dicker als kettenplattdchrauben.



Habe mir mal einen alten schraubenzieher zurechtgefeilt, aber das Teil passt auch genau und geht wesentlich besser (hab zwar das von Shimano, aber da ist nur der name snders ;-)

Dicker?...länger vieleicht...

"Anständiges Werkzeug ist die halbe arbeit!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Endless86 (29. Juni 2012)

Von der Länge würden die passen die für ein bashguard sind aber die g3 schrauben sind dicker. Wollte die mal tauschen und hat nicht gepasst


----------



## MT3ike (29. Juni 2012)

Endless86 schrieb:


> Von der Länge würden die passen die für ein bashguard sind aber die g3 schrauben sind dicker. Wollte die mal tauschen und hat nicht gepasst




Das weiß ich jetzt nicht, aber das Werkzeug im link weiter vorne passt sicher.
wenn du willst kann ich später mal ein foto reinstellen.


----------



## psy6000 (29. Juni 2012)

Vielen Dank an euch alle!


----------



## MT3ike (29. Juni 2012)

so schaut es aus.


----------



## Endless86 (1. Juli 2012)

sieht echt gut aus


----------



## psy6000 (29. Juli 2012)

hab mir das Teil jetzt bestellt und auch schon erhalten, ziemlich billiges Stück Blech aber erfüllt seinen Zweck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MtbHarz (25. August 2012)

Nun -erstma beruhigen wir uns alle wieder!!!Stellt Euch nicht so glatt an-JA wir fahren Intense,aber auch das ist nur geschweißtes und geschraubtes Aluminium!knacken u knarzen kommt wie immer durch Dreck zwischen beweglichen Teilen!Das ist kein Hokuspokus -nervt Euch etwas,baut es auseinander ,reinigen,fetten,zusammenbauen-wenn ein Werkzeug fehlt-überlegt einfach mal ein bisschen was gehen könnte-uralte Schraubendreher oder Stechbeitel anschleifen,abfeilen oder sonstwas....sind heute alle so glatt und unbeholfen ,daß nur noch bestelltund gekauft wird???


----------



## tune (31. August 2012)

#951 leise bekommen#

Kann mir jemand ein paar Tipps geben, wie ich mein 951 etwas Leiser bekomme? 
Bis jetzt habe ich an den Kettenstreben oben und unten ein Neopren-Kettenstrebenschutz. Zusätzlich habe ich um den vertikalen Steg an der Wippe einen Schlauch gewickelt.
Leider ist es immernoch sehr laut beim fahren und ehrlich gesagt, weiß ich gerade nicht mehr was ich noch machen kann. Bin für jeden Tip Dankbar!


----------



## bachmayeah (2. September 2012)

am besten alles in Schaumstoff enwickeln  
Spass bei Seite, aber du müsstest doch mitbekommen was das Geräusch erzeugt.


----------



## swabian (11. September 2012)

Verkaufen, da wirst Du wenig machen können, der Rahmen ist ein riesiger Resonanzkörper, die Geräusche kommen nicht von der Kette.....oder einfach damit leben, es tut ja keinem weh!


----------



## der T (12. Oktober 2012)

Geh auf Sram X0 2013..... dann fährste ohne Schaumstoffzeuch


----------



## psy6000 (21. Oktober 2012)

MtbHarz schrieb:


> Nun -erstma beruhigen wir uns alle wieder!!!Stellt Euch nicht so glatt an-JA wir fahren Intense,aber auch das ist nur geschweißtes und geschraubtes Aluminium!knacken u knarzen kommt wie immer durch Dreck zwischen beweglichen Teilen!Das ist kein Hokuspokus -nervt Euch etwas,baut es auseinander ,reinigen,fetten,zusammenbauen-wenn ein Werkzeug fehlt-überlegt einfach mal ein bisschen was gehen könnte-uralte Schraubendreher oder Stechbeitel anschleifen,abfeilen oder sonstwas....sind heute alle so glatt und unbeholfen ,daß nur noch bestelltund gekauft wird???




nett gesagt aber bevor ich mir ne Feile oder einen Bandschleifer kaufe bzw. einen meiner guten Schraubendreher verhuntze (ich besitze keinen Schrott), kaufe ich mir lieber das passende Werkzeug. Zumal für 5 ,- stelle ich mich nich da hin und modelliere an einem Schraubendreher rum!


Um mal auf das knarzen zurück zu kommen welches ja von den Dropouts kommt, ich habe gelesen Kupferpaste und Schraubenkleber soll helfen, ist das wahr? Müsste mir die dann mal kaufen,... und jetzt bitte keine Sprüche von wegen die kann man sich doch selber mischen


----------



## deimudder (21. Oktober 2012)

Bei den Dropouts musst du regelmäßig ran. Habe immer bisserl Fett unter die G3 Dropouts geschmiert und die Schrauben mit mittelfester Schraubensicherung gesichert. Hält bei normalen Einsatz und Reinigung ca. 3-6 Monate. Und ja, ich habe mir dieses Werkzeug gekauft. Braucht man häufiger als gedacht.


----------



## psy6000 (27. Oktober 2012)

Mit Fett hab ich es auch schon probiert, hält aber nur genau 1 bikepark besuch, wenn überhaupt und letzten monat war ich drei mal in Willingen, langsam nervt das auseinanderschrauben.

Nächste Woche geht es wieder dort hin also werde ich das mal ausprobieren, 6 Monate ruhe davor wäre ja traumhaft.


Danke


----------



## Geißbock__ (27. Oktober 2012)

Für Interessierte: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/61599-intense-951-works-blue-large-neuwertig-rahmen-mit-dampfer


----------



## Endless86 (28. Oktober 2012)

deimudder schrieb:


> Bei den Dropouts musst du regelmäßig ran. Habe immer bisserl Fett unter die G3 Dropouts geschmiert und die Schrauben mit mittelfester Schraubensicherung gesichert. Hält bei normalen Einsatz und Reinigung ca. 3-6 Monate. Und ja, ich habe mir dieses Werkzeug gekauft. Braucht man häufiger als gedacht.



mit den dropouts hatte ich noch nie probleme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (2. November 2012)

gibt es erfahrungen mit einem Luftdämpfer im 951?
ich hab da grad so eine idee...


----------



## Burnhard (2. November 2012)

Bin ich zwar nicht gefahren, aber vom Gefühl her eher schlecht.
Der Hinterbau vom 951 ist schon sehr progressiv. Kann mir vorstellen, dass er bei einem Luftdämpfer entweder durchsackt, oder nicht den ganzen FW nützt. Wobei sich meine Luftdämpfer Erfahrung in nem DH-Rad auf den DHX Air stütze


----------



## Pilatus (2. November 2012)

das denke ich eben auch. darum die Frage.


----------



## Dirtbikerider. (15. November 2012)

Mal ne frage welche Spacer brauch ich um den 951 Rahmen obenrum zu montieren also Link an den Hauptrahmen und Link oben an den Hinterbau!Unten hab ich ihn zusammen hat jemand mal die Maße der Spacer und kann mir sagen wo sie hinmüssen?Danke euch


----------



## Shocker (16. November 2012)

du bauchst: 

        130011   Lower Top Link Spacer ist 3,5mm       420006   Upper Top Link Spacer ist 3,0mm dick. Die anderen Maße sind gleich...


----------



## Dirtbikerider. (16. November 2012)

130011 Lower Top Link Spacer ist 3,5mm???Die sind doch für den unteren Link oder?


----------



## Burnhard (16. November 2012)

Ja und Upper Link Spacer sind oben 
Die gibts hier:
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/pae3112b34e2ddcd8b338716ee8d52cd6/Intense.html


----------



## Endless86 (5. Dezember 2012)

hat jemand den stack/reach wert vom 951 fro in L? shocker antwortet mir nicht und intense gibt sie auf der hp nicht an


----------



## fiddel (17. Dezember 2012)

moin ich möchte gern meinen lenkwinkel nen bisschen flacher haben... es gibt wie ich gelesen habe anglesets von mehreren herstellern cc k9 fsa usw... nun meine frage welcher ist es sinnig sich einen festen zu holen? 1,5° oder 2° was fahrt ihr so im 951? und was habt ihr evtl sogar an erfahrung mit den verschiedenen steuersätzen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speetrip (17. Dezember 2012)

fiddel schrieb:


> moin ich möchte gern meinen lenkwinkel nen bisschen flacher haben... es gibt wie ich gelesen habe anglesets von mehreren herstellern cc k9 fsa usw... nun meine frage welcher ist es sinnig sich einen festen zu holen? 1,5° oder 2° was fahrt ihr so im 951? und was habt ihr evtl sogar an erfahrung mit den verschiedenen steuersätzen?


Schon mal an exzentrische Dämpferbuchsen gedacht?


----------



## fiddel (17. Dezember 2012)

ne nochnich... aber wo dus sagst is das natürlich auch ne gute möglichkeit!


----------



## Speetrip (17. Dezember 2012)

http://shop.crowny.de/product_info....buchsen-Set-33-6-x-8-1mm----41-0-x-8-1mm.html


passend für:

Intense:  M6, M9, 951, Socom


----------



## fiddel (17. Dezember 2012)

danke! ich werd ersmal selber nen drehversuch machen  is günstiger!


----------



## Trailrider78 (26. Dezember 2012)

Was ist eigentlich der unterschied zwischen nem 951 und 951 FRO ( For Racin Only )
Ist die Geo a weng anders?

Tendiere mir nen Intense zuzulegen und mein Transition TR450 zu vertikken...Was ratet Ihr mir so?


----------



## cubebiker (26. Dezember 2012)

Behalt das TR450!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Endless86 (26. Dezember 2012)

beim fro hast du die g3 dropouts die man in 3 positionen verschrauben kann und das unterrohr besteht aus 2 teilen. das normale 951 kam später und du kannst am hinterbau nichts verstellen.


----------



## Trailrider78 (27. Dezember 2012)

Will ich haben Dein 951 FRO... in L Hast Du bilder?


----------



## Endless86 (27. Dezember 2012)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/92026-intense-951-fro-l


----------



## Trailrider78 (27. Dezember 2012)

cubebiker schrieb:


> Behalt das TR450!



Warum das TR 450  behalten ? Ist das 951 nix?


----------



## Endless86 (27. Dezember 2012)

das 951 ist super. ich würde es noch weiter fahren aber ich will mal eine nummer kleiner versuchen


----------



## ericfuhrmann (8. Februar 2013)

Ab nächster Woche hab ich auch endlich mein erstes Intense. Danke an Flo von Shocker, ich freu mich wie ein Kind auf das 951


----------



## moe92 (15. Februar 2013)

Neues Projekt:












Der Lenker wird noch gegen einen Renthal Fatbar getauscht.

Kommt noch:
-Silent Guide
-36er Kettenblatt
-Zee Schaltung mitt 11-28
-schlichter Sattel
-Hope Pro 2 evo

Bei den Pedalen, Felgen und Reifen bin ich mir noch nicht sicher.


----------



## ericfuhrmann (15. Februar 2013)

Passend zum letzten Beitrag.
Heute von Shocker gekommen, mein neues Schätzchen.

Hab noch keine Bremse, kommt eine Hope Tech V4 Stealth dran.
Griffe und Pedale sind auch noch nicht die echten.
Hope F20 Pedal und ich brauch noch weiße Odis.

Beim Lenker bin ich noch unentschlossen. Das Grün vom OSX beisst sich zu sehr mit dem Rest. Denke mal nen Schwarzer OSX wird besser passen.


----------



## marco sc (3. März 2013)

Hi,
ich überlege auch mir ein 951 zu holen.
Habe ein Angebot für die Größe M und komme ins Grübeln wegen der Größe
Würdet ihr mit 183 Größe und SL 88 die M fahren.
Leider finde ich keine Reach nund Stack DAten im Netz. Die wären auch interessant.
Das Session in L hat mir ganz gut getaugt, genau wie das 2012er Demo in M
Das Session ist ja noch kürzer im Reach als das Demo. Wo liegt da das 951 in M?
Marco


----------



## ericfuhrmann (3. März 2013)

Ich bin 1,83 und habe 87er SL und fühle mich Pudelwohl, hab das Bike aber erst seit 3 Wochen und bin es noch nicht richtig gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marco sc (3. März 2013)

Echt? Hätte ich nicht gedacht....
Danke.
Die Reach und Stack Daten kennst Du nicht zufällig?


----------



## ericfuhrmann (3. März 2013)

Wenn ich dran denke messe ich morgen mal nach


----------



## marco sc (3. März 2013)

Das wär kühl...


----------



## Endless86 (5. März 2013)

wenn du das demo in m toll findest solltest du auch das 951 in m nehmen. nimmt sich nicht viel. reach und stack wert bekommst du nicht. ich warte noch immer auf die antwort von shocker und intense. ich bin ein bisschen größer als du und ich bin mit L gut zureckt gekommen. aber ab und an hätte ich mir einen kürzeren rahmen für mehr wenidigkeit gewünscht.


----------



## marco sc (7. März 2013)

danke.
wie groß bist du und welche schrittlänge?
 @Eric
konntest du schon mal messen bzgl. reach und stack


----------



## ericfuhrmann (7. März 2013)

Sorry, wollte eigentlich messen, aber mein Bike steht auf der Arbeit und ich bin diese Woche Krankgeschrieben. 
Wir aber noch erledigt. 
Denke ich bin Samstag wieder Fit genug um zu Arbeiten


----------



## marco sc (7. März 2013)

danke


----------



## fiddel (11. April 2013)

fährt irgenjemand von euch nen 40t kettenblatt an dem 951? evtl soga mit ner e13 kefü?
bei mir schleift es so dermaßen und kann nicht feststellen wodran es liegt! tipps? ich wär sehr dankbar!!!


----------



## Burnhard (15. April 2013)

Mal ne Frage zu den Bolzen vom Upper Link. Haben die auch eine Schraubensicherung wie die vom Lower Link? Konnte auf den ersten Blick nichts sehen und wollte nicht zuviel Kraft aufwenden um die aufzuschrauben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MT3ike (16. April 2013)

Burnhard schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage zu den Bolzen vom Upper Link. Haben die auch eine Schraubensicherung wie die vom Lower Link? Konnte auf den ersten Blick nichts sehen und wollte nicht zuviel Kraft aufwenden um die aufzuschrauben.



Nein, der Upper link wird nur durch die 4 Großen Aluschrauben gehalten und haben nicht die Madensicherungen wie die langen Schrauben des unteren Linkes.

Tipp: Beim Upper Link mit dem Imbusschlüssel etwas vorsichtig umgehen (gut ansetzen), da man die Aluschrauben sehr leich demolieren kann


----------



## Burnhard (16. April 2013)

Danke! Genau darum hab ich gefragt 

Über Nacht WD40 hat geholfen.


----------



## Lateralus87 (22. Mai 2013)

Grüß euch,
bin schwer am überlegen mir ein DH'ler zu holen. Eher verspielt mit etwas steilerem Lenkwinkel. Sprich kürzerer Radstand / Chainstay und die Möglichkeit das Teil vernünftig mit ner 180er SC zu fahren.
Dabei hatte ich bis jetzt ein Auge aufs RM Flatline geworfen. Doch das 951 gefällt mir auch wirklich sehr gut. 

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie pflegeleicht es ist? Was hätte der Rahmen für Schwachstellen? Wie fährt es sich in unseren Gefilden? Habe hier in meiner Nähe den Geißkopf Bikepark, Samerberg und Leogang / Saalbach. Homtrails ein paar kurze, enge Pumptracks.
Wäre da das 951 noch das richtige? 

Bin zudem 1,95m groß, somit sollte nur das "L" in Frage kommen, oder?

Merci schonmal.


----------



## 8664 (26. Mai 2013)

L passt sicher und das 951 ist ein guter allrounder.


----------



## iLoveCookies (30. September 2013)

weiß jemand zufällig wo ich nen lagersatz fürs intense 951 herkriege?
danke im voraus


----------



## Speetrip (30. September 2013)

Hibike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iLoveCookies (1. Oktober 2013)

ok,danke weißt du was die kosten ?


----------



## Surtre (1. Oktober 2013)

Da es glücklicherweise ziemlich gebräuchliche Lagergrößen sind, bekommt man sie auch bei ebay.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (1. Oktober 2013)

Surtre schrieb:


> Glücklicherweise haben alle Lager im 951 die gleiche Größe (6001 + gewünschte Dichtung).



Sicher? Scheint laut diesem Beitrag hier Baujahr abhängig zu sein.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10180951&postcount=1


----------



## Surtre (1. Oktober 2013)

Sorry, das war voreilig. Ich habe den ursprünglichen Beitrag editiert.
Weiß jemand, warum im Lower Link später größere, aber weniger tragfähige Lager verbaut wurden? Haben die Bolzen nicht gehalten?


----------



## Burnhard (1. Oktober 2013)

Wieso weniger tragfähig, unten sind doch immer noch Schrägkugellager.

Hat jemand eigentlich Langzeiterfahrungen mit normalen Rillenkugellagern im Lower gemacht? Sind ja doch ne ganze ecke günstiger...


----------



## Mettwurst82 (2. Oktober 2013)

Also die SKF 61902 sind Rillenkugellager

http://www.kugellager-direkt.de/61902-2RS1-SKF::479705.html


----------



## Burnhard (2. Oktober 2013)

Das ist für die Upperlinks

Unten sollte immer noch ein Schrägkugellager verbaut sein : 7902

Gleiche Grösse wie für die Uppers nur eben anderer Lagertyp (Rillenkugellager 6902).

Also passen werden sowohl 7902 als auch 6902, nur die Frage wie lange halten 6902 in den LowerLinks. Sollte ja einen Grund haben wieso Intense da die teureren Lager einsetzt.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (2. Oktober 2013)

Aber in dem verlinkten Beitrag steht Lower Link. Was ist denn nun richtig?


----------



## Burnhard (3. Oktober 2013)

"Im neuen Lower Link sind grössere Lager drin, Enduro Nummer: 6902/7902 entspricht SKF Nummer: 61902"

Er widerspricht sich ja schon im Satz. 6902 ist ein Rillenkugellager 7902 das Schrägkugellager.

61902=6902, aber eben nicht 7902

Laut Hibike Ersatzteile:

M9 Lower Bearing 7902-1ZS-MaxBearing # 7902

Passen würde allerdings auch ein 6902, darum ja die Frage ob jemand Erfahrungen bzgl. Haltbarkeit hat.


----------



## fiddel (6. Oktober 2013)

ich hab mal rillenkugellager verbaut weil ich keine anderen da hatte... die waren nach 2 monaten total im arsch! habe dann wieder schrägkugellager verbaut von FAG und die halten einwandfrei!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=613786


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (9. Oktober 2013)

Und wie ist das mit Lagerspiel einstellen? Hab gehört, bei Schrägkugellagern macht man das. Wie macht man das?


----------



## Burnhard (9. Oktober 2013)

Ne musste nicht.
Es wird ja auf jeder Seite ein Lager eingebaut, so können Kräfte in beide axiale Richtungen aufgenommen werden.
Einfach Bolzen mit vorgeschriebenem Drehmoment festziehen und gut ist.


Sind eigentlich deine Lager am 951 schon durch?!


----------



## Mettwurst82 (10. Oktober 2013)

Nein, ich informiere mich nur in weiser Voraussicht . Kam bisher ganze 4 Mal zum Fahren. Bin schon seit 8 Wochen invalide, wurde letzte Woche an der Hand operiert und demnächst eventuell noch mal. Daher hab ich grade viel Zeit mir über so was Gedanken zu machen .


----------



## moe92 (23. Oktober 2013)

Aktuelle Ausbaustufe:










vor 3 Wochen sahs noch so aus:


----------



## iLoveCookies (3. November 2013)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit nem Vivid Air oder CCDB Air im 951?
Gruß Darius


----------



## Speetrip (4. November 2013)

Ich hatte einen Vivid Air in meinem 951 ... lief gut, wenn er erstmal richtig eingestellt ist. Konnte vom Ansprechverhalten kein Unterschied zum Coil spüren.


----------



## iLoveCookies (4. November 2013)

welches Tune hattest du?
und welche Federwegseinstellung am rahmen?


----------



## Speetrip (4. November 2013)

M/M 203 ... sonst rauschte das nur so durch den Federweg


----------



## Dirtbikerider. (18. November 2013)

For Sale:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/270604-intense-951-fro-stealthblack-grosze-l-g3-skf-bos-huber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeonII (26. November 2013)

Hi, in welcher Federwegseinstellung fahrt ihr euer 951? Im oberen mit mehr oder im unteren mit weniger Federweg?
Hat mal jemand getestet, was besser bzw. anders ist?

Ich hätte noch nen vivid Air im bikemarkt.


MfG


----------



## Speetrip (26. November 2013)

Weniger federweg fand ich immer fluffiger


----------



## Frog (27. November 2013)

Hab da mal eine Frage zum 951 RAW von 2011/ 2012

- hält die "neu" Schwinge (mit 3G)?
- hält der Rahmen von 2011/12 jetzt (habe einige gebrochene Rahmen auf mtbr von 2010/11 gesehen)?

Würde so einen evtl. gebraucht kaufen und bin mir nicht schlüssig ob der halten wird.


----------



## LeonII (28. November 2013)

Was hast du für ne Feder drin? Bei welchem Gewicht?

MfG


----------



## marco sc (28. November 2013)

Frog schrieb:


> Hab da mal eine Frage zum 951 RAW von 2011/ 2012
> 
> - hält die "neu" Schwinge (mit 3G)?
> - hält der Rahmen von 2011/12 jetzt (habe einige gebrochene Rahmen auf mtbr von 2010/11 gesehen)?
> ...



Das würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## fiddel (6. Dezember 2013)

hab das 2011er ohne g3 und dat hält alles... hauptrahmen hält auch den hab ich von 2010...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marco sc (30. Januar 2014)

Fährt hier jmd. ein Cane Creek Angleset im 951? Muss die Exzenter(?) Schale oben oder unten eingebaut werden?


----------



## marco sc (7. März 2014)

Hallo,
hier geht's ja wirklich ab. 
Muss bei der Demontage der Bolzen des Lower Link irgendetwas beachtet werden?
Ich bekomme den Bolzen am Tretlager nicht gelöst. Die Sicherungen sind natürlich demontiert.


----------



## Dropperl (9. März 2014)

Die Madenschrauben müssen auch raus, je eine pro Bolzen


----------



## LeonII (11. März 2014)

Hi,

Mal was anderes: was habt ihr für settings (clicks High, Low speed, rebound, Druck Piggy) am RC4, Härte der Feder und für ein Gewicht (nackig)?



MfG


----------



## marco sc (13. März 2014)

Dropperl schrieb:


> Die Madenschrauben müssen auch raus, je eine pro Bolzen



Danke. Das war's.


----------



## puitl (16. März 2014)

Hallo!

Da von meinem 2012er 951 der Hinterbau etwas schwergängig geht, wollte ich diesen lösen und die Lager mal kontrollieren.

Leider stecke ich beim Lower-Link nun fest. Wie habe die beiden Inbus entfernt die in diesem konischen Alu-Einsatz sitzen und die beiden Zapfen zum nachschmieren.

Nun weiß ich nicht weiter...muss ich nun den Bolzen rausklofpen oder wie bekomm ich den Hinterbau nun getrennt?

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## marco sc (17. März 2014)

Hast du die Sicherungsringe der Bolzen auch schon entfernt?


----------



## puitl (19. März 2014)

So, oft hilfts wenn man sich die Sache einen Tag später nochmal anschaut - hab letztens vor lauter Staub und Fett den Sechskant der Bolzen nicht gesehen...jetzt is alles zerlegt  danke!


----------



## Dirtbikerider. (31. März 2014)

Habe noch einen sehr gut erhaltenen Bos SToy hier mit neuen schwarzen Huberbuchsen!Bei Interesse PN an mich !


----------



## LeonII (26. Mai 2014)

Hallo Jungs,

Hat noch jemand nen Hinterbau fürs 951? Oder nen Kontakt zu nem gutem Schweißer?


MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiddel (27. Mai 2014)

Moin n Hinterbau hab ich nicht, aber evtl n guten Schweißer muss mal Fragen!


noch was anderes hat jmd von euch schon mal die hope kefü verbaut, klappt das mit der kettenlinie weil die ja soweit ausm kurs geht...also bei mir zumin...
hat sonst jmd erfahrung mit der kefü wie die so funktioniert ohne untere rolle?

http://r2-bike.com/hope-Kettenfuehrung-iscg-mount-05


----------



## LeonII (27. Mai 2014)

Hey,

Kannst du mir seine Email Adresse geben? Oder Telefon?
Oder will jemand meinen geliebten 951 Rahmen mit gerissener Kettenstrebe? Verschenkt wird er natürlich nicht ;-).


Gruß


----------



## fiddel (27. Mai 2014)

was soll der denn noch kosten 
ja ist n bekannter vom arbeitskollegen... ich frag ihn nachher mal!


----------



## fiddel (27. Mai 2014)

welches baujahr ist das denn? wurden die nicht mal ausgetauscht? auf kulanz weils n fehler war?


----------



## LeonII (27. Mai 2014)

Awa, da wird nix auf Kulanz getauscht... Ein neuer Hinterbau kostet 800 Ökken, ich hab da keinen Bock drauf. Am liebsten würde uch auch gleich meine 2013ener Uzzi verkaufen... Ich hab die Schnauze voll :-(


----------



## LeonII (27. Mai 2014)

fiddel schrieb:


> welches baujahr ist das denn? wurden die nicht mal ausgetauscht? auf kulanz weils n fehler war?



Ich denke 2010...

Gruß


----------



## LeonII (27. Mai 2014)

Ich hatte mir 550€ vorgestellt... Rahmen nackig.


Gruß


----------



## LeonII (27. Mai 2014)

Ein RC4 mit ner 500erder Titanfeder und Huber bushings sucht auch ein neues zuhause in einem 951....



MfG


----------



## fiddel (27. Mai 2014)

klingt auch nich schlecht. wie is da der preis?

hast fotos vom riss?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeonII (28. Mai 2014)

Hey,

Dämpfer mit Ti Feder und bushings 325€... 


Gruß Hendrik


----------



## LeonII (28. Mai 2014)

Hier noch das Bild... Ich kann auch den Dämpfer und den Rahmen verkaufen. Kannst bei meinen Sachen im bikemarkt schauen, da findest du alles.


Gruß


----------



## LeonII (28. Mai 2014)

So,

Habe mit meinem Schweißer und Beschichter telefoniert. Der Hinterbau wird jetzt repariert und verstärkt, danach neu Beschichtet... Wer also nen kompletten Rahmen mit bushings und rc4 mit ti Feder sucht, gerne melden. Dauert noch ein bißchen bis er fertig wird, dann ist er aber Top!

Gruß


----------



## fiddel (30. Juli 2014)

GUten Morgen Leute, ich habe mir kürzlich einen CCDB für mein 951 gegönnt und bin auf der Suche nach einem base tune. Das was auf der seite von cane creek angegeben ist finde ich sehr aus der Luft gegriffen! Erfüllt irgendwie nicht seinen Zweck.
Hat einer von euch Zufällig mal sein base tune für mich damit ich irgend einen Anhaltspunkt habe?
Wie sind sonst die Erfahrungen mit dem Dämpfer in dem Rahmen?


----------



## fiddel (21. August 2014)

keiner?


----------



## 8664 (26. August 2014)

fiddel schrieb:


> keiner?


ich würde mit dem base tune des dämpfers beginnen alles mitte und dann fahren und nach justieren.... sicher ist, es auf dem langen federweg zu fahren sonst eher zu progressiv!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrWheely (9. November 2014)

kann mir jemand ne kettenführung für mein intense empfehlen.
hab im Moment eine MRP - G2 SL, bin mit dieser aber mehr als unzufrieden. ist jetzt oben und unten schon jeweils einmal die Führung kaputt gegangen und das in 2 Monaten.

was könntet ihr von e13 empfehlen, bzw. welche würde da passen. Mit denen war ich sonst immer sehr zufrieden.

kann mir jemand sagen ob diese hier: E Thirteen SS passen würde? 

Vielen Dank schonmal.


----------



## fiddel (17. November 2014)

Moin kann mir einer den RAL ton sagen und ob die rahmen gepulvert lackiert oder eloxiert werden?


----------



## LeonII (17. November 2014)

Hi,

Würde pauschal sagen gepulvert... RAL musst du dir mal die farbpalette anschauen, oder nen Fachmann fragen.

Gruß


----------



## fiddel (18. November 2014)

ich würde auch sagen der ist gepulvert. den Bildern nach zu urteilen.
nur welcher farbton ist schwer zu sagen auf solchen Fotos... hat den evtl jmd zu haus oder kontakte zu intense?


----------



## RB_Toyride (28. November 2014)

hallo zusammen,
möchte mír einen Vivid Air für mein 951 gönnen. Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr mit dem Däpfer im Rahmen und welchen Tune würdet ihr mir empfehlen??
Ach ja, falls jemand Interesse an dem bisher verbauten CCDB hat, einfach bei mir melden 

Vg Marc


----------



## RB_Toyride (26. Januar 2015)

Keine Antwort?
Vg marc


----------



## FreerideDD (22. Februar 2015)

Gleiche Frage stellt sich fuer mich mit CC DB Air 

hab im basetune gesehen das keinerlei Volumespacer rein kommen was ja dann doch fuer die progressivitaet des hinterbaus spricht. 

Wieviel Federweg nutzt es denn effektiv bei langem federweg ? 

Besteht die moeglichkeit eines umbaus der umlenkung ? vielleicht hat das jemand ja schon gemacht


----------



## Mettwurst82 (3. November 2015)

Ich hab da ein Problem mit dem Lower Link. Habe die M6 Schraube entfernt, aber der Konusring sitzt absolut fest im Bolzen und will nicht raus. Jemand ne Idee wie ich den rausbekomme?

EDIT:

Hier wurde das Thema schon ausführlich diskutiert:

http://forums.mtbr.com/intense/lower-link-bolt-removal-818592.html


----------



## Teaser (28. März 2016)

Moin.
Brauche mal Eure Hilfe. 951 grade beim Pulvern. Lager beim Entfernen teilweise zerstört, vom teaser zu schnell entsorgt, jetzt die Frage, welche Lager brauche ich. Ich hab mir die threads hier durchgelesen, bin aber etwas verunsichert. Das 951, das ich habe, hat dem verstärkten Hinterbau. Ddie Bolzen vom lower link sind mit Madenschraube und E-Ring gesichert, daher nehme ich mal an, dass es sich hierbei um die alte Version handelt. Hat also jemand von Euch schnell die passenden Maße zur HAnd? Wäre Euch sehr verbunden.
grooze
teaser


----------



## iRider (28. März 2016)

Dann sollten es 6001-er sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airjumper (18. September 2016)

Was da los mit die 951'er Fahrer? seits alle beim fahren oder was?
Bin auch nun glücklicher Besitzer von diesem schönen Gerät.... kanns immernoch nicht fassen das ich es endlich habe
Fährt sich einfach nur verdammt geil, wobei man sich an den VPP Hinterbau echt gewöhnen muss, wenn man sowas noch nie gefahren ist.


----------



## FreerideDD (21. September 2016)

ich war mit dem Hinterbau ueberhaupt nicht zufrieden (2 Monate nur gefahren), bist du mal richtig ruppigen downhill damit gefahren ? hab dann auf das M9 gewechselt und das hat mich dann glücklich gemacht


----------



## Airjumper (23. September 2016)

Yop auf jedenfall  und da lässt das Rad es gut krachen.
Man brauch  eben schon viel Geduld und man sollte wissen was man wie am Dämpfer einstellt um das jeweilige "Problem" zu beseitigen.
Dazu is der VPP Hinterbau sehr eigen. 
Die ersten Abfahrten waren auch sehr .... Enttäusche
Dann hab ich mal nen Setup gefunden, was auf der normalen Bikepark Bobbahn gut funktionierte, aber bei meinen Lieblingsabschnitt (steil, sehr wurzelig und steinig) funktionierte das absolut nicht und war eher Rodeo als sicheres fahren.
Wieder lange eingestellt und jetzt hab ich ein ziemlich geiles setup gefunden.

Mit meinem Demo schaffte ich im besagten Abschnitt gute 37,8 bis 40km/h, mit dem 951 bin ich an der gleichen stelle bei zirka 46 bis 48,4km/h.

Also muss das ganz gut funktionieren des weiteren fühlt sich das 951 wesentlich ruhiger und sicherer an bei dem tempo, als das demo bei weniger tempo

Achso nicht wundern, ich tracke mit meiner Suunto Uhr immer mit, deshalb weiß ich wo wie schnell ich bin.
Kein strava


----------



## RB_Toyride (14. Februar 2017)

Hi, habe mal eine Frage. Das Steuerrohr von meinem alten Intense 951 ist ja 125mm lang. Wie sieht es da aus mit der Schaftlänge der Gabel? Man muss ja noch die Bauhöhe des Steuersatzes mit dazunehmen. Welchen Steuersatz kann man denn verbauen, um auf eine möglichst geringe Länge zu kommen? Integriert/Semi-integriert?!
Würde mir gerne eine Dorado vorne rein bauen allerdings ist bei der die ich gebraucht gefunden habe der Schaft so kurz (145 mm). Könnte sich das trotzdem ausgehen?

Außerdem bräuchte ich einen neuen Bolzen für den lower Link. Hat da zufällig noch jemand einen rumliegen oder eine Ahnung wo man den schnell und kostengünstig besorgen kann?

Vg Marc


----------



## iRider (14. Februar 2017)

marc_us schrieb:


> Hi, habe mal eine Frage. Das Steuerrohr von meinem alten Intense 951 ist ja 125mm lang. Wie sieht es da aus mit der Schaftlänge der Gabel? Man muss ja noch die Bauhöhe des Steuersatzes mit dazunehmen. Welchen Steuersatz kann man denn verbauen, um auf eine möglichst geringe Länge zu kommen? Integriert/Semi-integriert?!
> Würde mir gerne eine Dorado vorne rein bauen allerdings ist bei der die ich gebraucht gefunden habe der Schaft so kurz (145 mm). Könnte sich das trotzdem ausgehen?
> 
> Außerdem bräuchte ich einen neuen Bolzen für den lower Link. Hat da zufällig noch jemand einen rumliegen oder eine Ahnung wo man den schnell und kostengünstig besorgen kann?
> ...



Dorado ist doch 1 1/8, also kannst Du einen 1.5 Reducer fahren. Der baut dann so 5-8 mm hoch.

Wegen Bolzen: da gibt es alte und neue Version des 951, einmal mit den klassischen Bolzen (http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/dk/en/intense-main-pivot-bolt-without-cir-clip/rp-prod68995) oder die neueren (http://brilliantbikes.co.uk/intense-spares/2244-intense-main-pivot-expander-bolt-cone.html). Schau welche Du brauchst.

Zuverlässig bekommt man Intense Ersatzteile eigentlich aus UK. Ich habe über den Shop hier bestellt: http://www.badassbikes.co.uk/ (der Name war einfach zu genial!). Per e-mail Details ausgemacht, Kreditkartendaten per Telefon durchgegeben. Preis war fair und Sachen flott da.


----------



## RB_Toyride (14. Februar 2017)

Alles klar danke. Vielleicht baue ich das alte Teil wirklich noch auf bevor es nach Canada geht. Danke für die schnelle Hilfe.

Vielleicht gibt's mal wieder nen Bericht vom Aufbau 

Vg Marc


----------



## Airjumper (19. Februar 2017)

Leute fährt wer von euch nen VIVID Air im 951?
wäre mal ganz interresant!


----------



## Airjumper (1. Mai 2017)

Ich bin immernoch schwer in Love mit dem Gerät.
Für die aktuelle Saison hab ich noch paar Teile getauscht (LRS, Kurbel, Pedale, Dämpfer, Reifen) um das Gewicht noch etwas zu bändigen.
Da mir leider mein Stoy hochgegangen ist, musste ein Ersatzdämpfer her. Da das Geöld auch leider nicht in Hülle und Fülle da war viel die Wahl auf einen DHX RC4 mit Boostvalve. So vom ersten draufsitzen fühlte sich der Fox schon besser an als der Stoy, bei dem Eröffnungs -WE in Kranjska Gora bestätigte sich auch der Eindruck! Echt ziemlich geil wie der Grip generiert bei den haufen Wurzeln! Also so hab ich mir das vorgestellt!

Allerdings bin ich gerade noch etwas am probieren was die Federhärte anbelangt. Gefahren bin ich ihn jetzt mit ner 450'er Feder und konnte nicht ganz den Federweg nutzen. Hab jetzt mal auf eine 400 gewechselt und habe komischerweise den gleichen SAG wie mit der Stärkeren..... Aber der nächste Besuch im Bikepark wird es zeigen


----------



## marco sc (1. Mai 2017)

Was für ein Gewicht kommt denn bei dir zusammen, fahrfertig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airjumper (1. Mai 2017)

Lasses mal 85kg sein oder 87kg irgendwie sowas.
Wobei ich auch sagen muss das ich jetzt den Start in SLO eher geschmeidig angerollt habe und da jetzt noch nicht vollgas was geht geheizt bin..... 
Den Stoy bin ich jetzt auch mit der 450'er gefahren, das hat soweit sehr gut gepasst.

Der nächste Bikeparktag wirds mir schon zeigen, ob das mit der 400 so klappt. Komisch ist nur so beim rumrollen fährt es sich ziemlich gleich wie die 450....


----------



## X-treeem (11. Oktober 2018)

Hi, bin auf der Suche nach neuen
Bolzen vom lower link jemand ne Idee wo man die bekommt....möglichst nicht zu Apotheker Preisen?


----------

